# News - GTA 4: GTA 4: Frust bei ehrlichen Kunden - Immense Probleme mit Ati-Karten und Kopierschutz



## System (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669199


----------



## Vidaro (3. Dezember 2008)

tja dann doch lieber EA kopierschutz da geht das spiel wenigstens richtig 
ne muss sagen sowas geht gar nicht denke das war ein schnellschuss mal wieder naja gut das ichs noch ned gekauft hab wird noch paar tage warten müssen das gute gta4


----------



## Vidder (3. Dezember 2008)

Wieso floss das mit den üblen Bugs und dem Kopierschutz nicht in den Test und die prozentuale Bewertung ein?


----------



## Rage79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

na super... habs vorbestellt, jetz liegts bei mir daheim, ich bin in der arbeit und möchts am liebsten heut abend garnicht ausprobieren.. aus angst 50 euro die ich nur hart entbehren kann zum fenster rausgeschmissen zu haben...
ich war und bin absoluter gta fan.. und ich hoffe so sehr dass es läuft.. aber da ich auch 2 ati karten habe.. gute nacht...


----------



## stockduck (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Kleiner schreibfehler: "HD5870"


----------



## CCChristian (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso floss das mit den üblen Bugs und dem Kopierschutz nicht in den Test und die prozentuale Bewertung ein?



Eine sehr gute Frage! Wie konnte vor allem das ATI-Problem beim Test übersehen werden?


----------



## Dilopho (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Und wieso hat das Spiel dann immernoch eine so gute Wertung?  Entweder man testet nur das, was im Laden steht, oder man wertet bei gravierenden Mängeln sofort und hart ab, bis eine Lösung erfolgt ist.


----------



## Jojoselavi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

is echt schade für die PC-Spieler. Ich hab mit der Konsolenversion natürlich keinerlei Probleme, aber eigentlich hätte ich von Rockstar schon eine fehlerfreie Portierung erwartet, war ja in der Vergangenheit auch stets der Fall...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rage79 am 03.12.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> na super... habs vorbestellt, jetz liegts bei mir daheim, ich bin in der arbeit und möchts am liebsten heut abend garnicht ausprobieren.. aus angst 50 euro die ich nur hart entbehren kann zum fenster rausgeschmissen zu haben...
> ich war und bin absoluter gta fan.. und ich hoffe so sehr dass es läuft.. aber da ich auch 2 ati karten habe.. gute nacht...



Schick es doch einfach ungeöffnet zurück, schließlich hast Du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht...


----------



## smooth1980 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Schade das der Test nicht abgewertet wird deshalb aber na ja so ist das nun mal ! Rockstar erstickt hoffentlich an Mails von verärgerten Usern die ihr ORIGINAL nicht spielen können !


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

rofl, das ist doch mal reinste verarsche oder?


----------



## Scorpionpat (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Boah, Rockstar, da habt ihr aber nen fetten Bock geschossen....!

Unbegreiflich. Bei so einer Blockbuster-Serie, bei der bisher immer alles wunderbar geklappt hat...

Manche der hier aufgeführten Macken sind ja einfach nur noch lächerlich. Soll man da weinen oder lachen...?!

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Patch!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso floss das mit den üblen Bugs und dem Kopierschutz nicht in den Test und die prozentuale Bewertung ein?



Ich zitiere kurz die PC Games Seite 72:

"Rockstar schickte uns kurz vor Redaktionsschluss eine Version, die sich auf keinem unserer Rechner starten ließ. Grund dafür sind vermutlich Probleme mit der Aktivierung. Wir spielten die PC-Version vor Ort beim Publisher. Die Fassung entsprach nicht der Verkaufsversion, stürzte während der gesamten Spielzeit lediglich einmal ab und brachte speilbare Bildwiederholungsraten auf den Bildschirm. Da der Test so aber erst kurz vor Heftabgabe stattfinden konnte, war es zu spät GTA 4 im Einkaufsführer zu ergänzen. Dies holen wir in der kommenden Ausgabe nach."

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, das müsste Kollege Weber übernehmen, der getestet hat.


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Tja die nicht Kaufempfehlung kam etwas spät, aber egal, wenn es in nächster Zeit keine Patch oder irgendwie ne Erklärung seitens Rockstar gibt, bring ich das Spiel zurück, ich hab für die 44€ gearbeitet, ich will ein vollständiges Spiel haben, oder is zuviel verlangert. Dann dieses nervigen Anmelden, will ich nicht wissen wieviele Waschmaschinen ich nun von Rockstar oder Microsoft bekomme.
Ich raten den Leuten auch, KAUFT ES erst nicht, klingt beinah wie bei Test Drive Unlimited. Sorry das ich mich hier so aufrege...


----------



## DrUnK3n (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wollt's mir diese Woche kaufen, dann mach ich das wohl erstmal doch nicht und warte ab ob sich was tut...


----------



## Fire (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Was ist denn mit Rockstar los. Kennt man ja gar nciht von denen.


----------



## Jojoselavi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belgium am 03.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich raten den Leuten auch, KAUFT ES erst nicht, klingt beinah wie bei Test Drive Unlimited. Sorry das ich mich hier so aufrege...


Ich hatte mit TDU kaum Probleme, und wenn man das hier liest, scheint GTA IV ja viel mehr Probleme als TDU zu machen. Ich kann nur für die PC-Spieler hoffen, dass der Patch nicht so lange wie bei Test Drive auf sich warten lässt


----------



## munsterbuster (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Solange die Propaganda der Print-/Onlinemedien und den damit verbunden gekauften Tests weiterlaufen, wird sich halt nichts ändern. 

Es wäre zu schön, wenn sich alle an eine freilwillige 1-wöchige Testphase nach offliziellem Release halten würden und dann eine Bewertung erst abgeben. Dort würde sich dann wahrlich zeigen, was für einen programmiertechnischen und portierten Schrott da heutzutage im Hauruckverfahren abgeliefert wird. Dies würde das ganze wieder ein großes Stück glaubhafter werden lassen.


----------



## B-Tingeltangel-Bob (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

das kann absolut nicht wahr sein. diese probleme MÜSSEN rockstar doch aufgefallen sein - warum gibt es am verkaufstag noch keinen patch ? ich sitz hier mit meiner frisch gekauften, mit fehlermeldungen abstürzenden version und bin einfach nur fassungslos. dass das nich im test stand ...


----------



## ChristophKringel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Na Klasse. Ich habe mir das Spiel vor ner Stunde gekauft... so ein Dreck. Nach ca 45 Minuten Installationszeit und etlichen Installationen und Registrationen läuft das sch Spiel nicht einmal. Ich kanns einfach nicht starten. Konnte man das nicht vorher beheben? Was soll das?
Ich habe eine N Vidia gtx260 und da läuft es auch nicht  44 € einfach in die Tonne gekloppt.....


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 03.12.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 03.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo kann man nur hoffen. Verdammt wo is die Quittung, will es Freitag vielleicht schon zurückbringen.


----------



## Tom-911 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Habe es leider gekauft und bin voll genervt.Der Kopierschutz und die nicht frei wählbare Grafikeinstellung sorgen für Frust.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Der Überschrift ist aber wieder grenzwertig, Frust beim *ehrlichen* Kunden und technische Probleme bei ATi Karten in einem Satz zu verwenden ist einfach falsch.

Selbst die, die sich GTA IV aus anderen Quellen besorgen, haben mit technischen Unzulänglichkeiten, ATi, zu kämpfen.

Ich für meinen Teil finds irgendwie goldig ... als ehrlicher Käufer der Konsolenversion hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Dezember 2008)

Sehr abartiger Launch, wirklich. In allen relevanten großen Internetgemeinden wird aktuell nach dem Blut der Entwickler verlangt - scheinbar berechtigt. Insgesamt frage ich mich aber, wann es endlich beim Kunden klickt, und er solche Firmen schlicht nicht mehr finanziell unterstützt. Das ist doch hier eine lächerliche Farce. Selbst die Karten eines veralteten Navigationssystems aktualisiert man scheinbar schneller, als GTA4 zum Start zu bewegen. Und die Leute, die spielen können, regen sich über die mitunter unterirdische Performance auf - trotz guter Hardware.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der geneigte Spieler endlich aus dem naiven Wachkoma aufwacht, und künftig intensiver überlegt, ob und was man kaufen sollte...

Regards, eX!


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man unbedingt das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen will und sich nicht die nötige Zeit lässt um einen problemlosen Verkaufs- und Spielestart zu garantieren.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Tom-911 am 03.12.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es leider gekauft und bin voll genervt.Der Kopierschutz und die nicht frei wählbare Grafikeinstellung sorgen für Frust.



Hmm, hab es mir bestellt. Ich wills ja auch spielen.

Da warte ich bis ne anständig gecrackte version draussen ist (ja, es gibt es schon im usenet, aber es gibt noch keinen Crack^^) und installiere den Crack um die Fehler zu umgehen. Nur leider wird dann MP nicht mehr funzen obwohl ich das Original habe 

Aber sorry, das ne CD eingelegt sein muss wenn ich spiele, okay, aber das ich mein System mit 5 (oder so) Zusatzprogrammen verseuchen muss ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Achja ich hab ne Geforce. Sprich nicht nur ATI hat Probleme mit GTA 4.
Ich wünsche mir nen fette Entschuldigung von Rockstar/Microsoft und ein super genialen Patch.
Danke.


----------



## Konrad1985 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

klingt ja beängstigend. zum Glück komme ich bei meiner alten Mühle nicht so schnell in Versuchungen, mir Spiele so schnell wie möglich zu zulegen


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 03.12.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr abartiger Launch, wirklich. In allen relevanten großen Internetgemeinden wird aktuell nach dem Blut der Entwickler verlangt - scheinbar berechtigt. Insgesamt frage ich mich aber, wann es endlich beim Kunden klickt, und er solche Firmen schlicht nicht mehr finanziell unterstützt. Das ist doch hier eine lächerliche Farce. Selbst die Karten eines veralteten Navigationssystems aktualisiert man scheinbar schneller, als GTA4 zum Start zu bewegen. Und die Leute, die spielen können, regen sich über die mitunter unterirdische Performance auf - trotz guter Hardware.
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der geneigte Spieler endlich aus dem naiven Wachkoma aufwacht, und künftig intensiver überlegt, ob und was man kaufen sollte...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Das Problem ist, dass Rockstar bis jetzt (d.h., was die GTA Reihe angeht, bei den anderen Titeln hab ich keine Ahnung) jahrelang ausgereifte Qualität abgeliefert hat.
Grund genug, dem Hersteller gegenüber ein gewisses Grundvertrauen entgegen zu bringen, dass z.B. Firmen wie JoWood (bei mir zumindest) schon lange verspielt haben.

Ich persönlich betrachte den PC-Release von GTA IV als bösen Ausrutscher, der *hoffentlich* nicht Schule macht. Noch jedoch sehe ich keinen Grund, Rockstar auf meine persönliche Blacklist zu setzen.


----------



## ReDSL (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich (WinXP-SP3, Athlon 64 X2 6000+, GTX 260+, 4GB 800´er RAM) will mich nicht beklagen.
Gut, das drumherum installieren nervt natürlich, aber das Spiel an sich ist astrein!
Das einzige was noch ein bissle nervt ist die WASD Steuerung der Fahrzeuge, denn mein PAD (Oder alle? Ausgenommen XBOX PAD) wird irgendwie nicht unterstützt. Aber selbst damit komme ich jetzt fast gut klar.
Also nur wegen diesen nebensachen sich so ein geiles Spiel entgehen zu lassen finde ich doof.
Soviel von mir dazu ... MfG ReDSL


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

Frage:  Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den Leuten die mit Steam laden aus?
Haben die Probleme und was kostet das Game dort?


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann mich noch an eine Diskussion hier erinnern, in der ein User alle Leute, die GTA4 wegen dem Spielverhinderungsschutz nicht kaufen wollten, als beschränkt und was weiß ich alles beschimpft hat.

Hoffentlich sitzt der jetzt mit hochrotem Kopf vor den Fehlermeldungen und Raubmordterroristenkopierhinweisen.   

PS: 92%? Tolle Wurst, PCG. Ich würde mal die Testrichtlinien anpassen...

EDIT: Das Niedervoten auf Amazon(.com/.de) hat schon begonnen, hihi.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 03.12.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir spielten die PC-Version vor Ort beim Publisher. Die Fassung entsprach nicht der Verkaufsversion, stürzte während der gesamten Spielzeit lediglich einmal ab und brachte speilbare Bildwiederholungsraten auf den Bildschirm.


Dann verlinkt doch bitte nicht hier
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,669154/News/GTA_4_Ab_sofort_zum_Download/
den Test mit 92% sondern testet die Verkaufsversion und verpasst dem Test dann ein Update.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.12.2008 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Bremse

Genau so siehts aus. Da ich bis jetzt jedes GTA und Manhunt problemlos zocken konnte habe ich es mir vorbestellt. Ich hoffe daß mit einem der nächsten Patches der Kopierschutz entschärft wird, wie es ja beiu der UT-Serie immer geschieht.


----------



## Turalyon (3. Dezember 2008)

Den Kopierschutz legt der Publisher fest, der Entwickler hat damit nichts zu tun. Warum man aber den Social Club und Games for Windows Live aktiv haben muss, ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass Rockstar bis jetzt (d.h., was die GTA Reihe angeht, bei den anderen Titeln hab ich keine Ahnung) jahrelang ausgereifte Qualität abgeliefert hat.
> Grund genug, dem Hersteller gegenüber ein gewisses Grundvertrauen entgegen zu bringen, dass z.B. Firmen wie JoWood (bei mir zumindest) schon lange verspielt haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich betrachte den PC-Release von GTA IV als bösen Ausrutscher, der *hoffentlich* nicht Schule macht. Noch jedoch sehe ich keinen Grund, Rockstar auf meine persönliche Blacklist zu setzen.



Das Problem ist dass man seit einiger Zeit keinem Hersteller mehr Vertrauen sollte, egal was dieser in der Vergangenheit Fehlerfreies abgeliefert hat.

EInfach kein Spiel mehr am Release-Tag kaufen, abwarten was die ersten Käufer in den Foren schreiben, und erst wenn diese zufrieden sind und keine größeren Klagen kommen, das Spiel kaufen.

Anders sollte man es nicht mehr handhaben, egal wie sehr man sich auf ein Spiel freut...


----------



## sideshowb0b (3. Dezember 2008)

"PC Games rät daher, trotz der im Test vergebenen 92 % Spielspaß, vom Kauf ab " - 

Eindrucksvoller kann man die vollständige Irrelevanz eurer Bewertung ja gar nicht beweisen.

Denkt da noch irgendwer nach, bei euch in der Redaktion?


----------



## Lemmiwinks (3. Dezember 2008)

Da wunderts nicht das GTA4 erst viel später für den PC erschienen ist. Rocktar brauchte einfach noch zeit das Spiel zu versauen 

Ich bin froh, dass ich es mir noch nicht gekauft habe und werde es wohl auch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

Vordack am 03.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so siehts aus. Da ich bis jetzt jedes GTA und Manhunt problemlos zocken konnte habe ich es mir vorbestellt. Ich hoffe daß mit einem der nächsten Patches der Kopierschutz entschärft wird, wie es ja beiu der UT-Serie immer geschieht.



Ich werd' mir den Titel nicht kaufen, solange nicht auf breiter Front "Entwarnung" gegeben wird.
Außerdem scheint die Performance des Titels eher schlecht zu sein, insofern macht es wohl eh erst auf einem zukünftigen PC richtig Spaß...

@Anjuna80:

Da muss ich Dir größtenteils recht geben.
Allerdings habe ich auch noch eine sog. "Whitelist" von Herstellern, deren Titel ich immer zum Release bedenkenlos kaufe.

Momentan befinden sich darauf: Creative Assembly, BioWare, Relic Entertainment, Radon Labs und Related Designs.


----------



## MajorLove (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel wunderbar und ohne Probleme! Es ist logisch, weil bei PC-Konfigurationen zig tausend unterschiedliche Systeme erstellt werden! Bei Konsolen ist es immer das gleiche System! Aber es gibt Patches die Probleme behoben!


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo - bitte Antwortet mal jemand


Frage:  Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den Leuten die mit Steam laden aus?
Haben die Probleme und was kostet das Game dort?


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

Achja noch eins, ich konnte es als Admin (Vista) ohne Probleme starten, wenn ich es jedoch ohne Admin starte, kackt es ab...waahhh der Schneeepflug die Sau, alles umsonst weggeräumt...hmmm Schneeepflug.


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

hesy am 03.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den Leuten die mit Steam laden aus? Haben die Probleme


Da es auch SecuROM und all denn anderen Quargel hat, wird es wohl nicht viel anders aussehen.



			
				hesy am 03.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> und was kostet das Game dort?


www.steampowered.com weiß alles.


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

DANKE  !!!


----------



## kamelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man sich mal eine einschlägige Seite ansieht: 4500 Seeder und knapp 66000 Leecher... Oje oje!


----------



## Psychonautic (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe ja grundsätzlich, dass man als Herausgeber einer Spielezeitschrift die großen wichtigen Spiele rechtzeitig testen muss, weil sonst die Auflage liegen bleibt. Aber in dem Fall hat die PC Games doch ziemlich Mist gebaut (auch wenn die Testumstände irgendwo gestanden sind).

Es ist nunmal so, dass überall Online (mobygames, Amazon etc.) gerne Spielewertungen zitiert werden und 92% sind für ein Spiel mit solchen Problemen einfach nicht in Ordnung. Da hilft dann auch eine spätere Richtigstellung nicht soviel.

Wieso habt ihr nicht auf eine Wertung verzichtet, wie ihr es sonst aucht tut. Vor allem auch, weil ihr den Multiplayer Part ja erst testen müsst.

Und wenn sich ein Spiel nicht starten lässt und der Hersteller darauf in seine eigenen Büroräume (mit berechenbaren Rahmenbedingungen) einlädt, sollten wohl die Alarmglocken läuten. Ich würde ja Rockstar beinahe vorsätzliches Handeln vorwerfen, obwohl ich überzeugt bin, dass an einer Problemlösung gearbeitet wird, die dann auch halbwegs zufriedenstellend ist. Ist sich wohl nur nicht bis zum Release ausgegangen...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Dezember 2008)

Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass Rockstar bis jetzt (d.h., was die GTA Reihe angeht, bei den anderen Titeln hab ich keine Ahnung) jahrelang ausgereifte Qualität abgeliefert hat.


Also der Port von GTA3 machte auch schon Probleme, aufgrund der damals eher mangelnden Verbreitung des Internets fällt das gerne mal unter den Tisch. Probleme mit Voodoo-Karten, Probleme mit GeForce 2 MX-Karten, Stocken des Sounds (erst nach dem Kopieren der ganzen Radiosender auf Festplatte gings), Performance-Theater, Bluescreens...Das Spiel hat mich damals schon dezent angekotzt. Vice City lief hingegen okay, und bei GTAA gab es eher Probleme mit Treibern der Hersteller, die aber schnell gefixt wurden. 





> Grund genug, dem Hersteller gegenüber ein gewisses Grundvertrauen entgegen zu bringen, dass z.B. Firmen wie JoWood (bei mir zumindest) schon lange verspielt haben.


 Ich halte Vertrauen da eigentlich für gänzlich unangebracht. Wir reden hier von Firmen, gewinnorientierten Konstrukten, die primär Spiele als Produkte ansehen, und diese so veröffentlichen, dass ein entsprechender Gewinn innerhalb einer vorausgeplanten Zeitspanne zu erwarten ist (GTA4 PC -> Wheinachten). Das ist kein Ehepartner oder guter Freund. Ich bin da ganz besonders vorsichtig. Und ob auf der Packung nun JoWood oder Rockstar steht, ist mir im ersten Moment egal. Im PC-Segment passiert aktuell regelmäßig Käse, da gebe ich auf Namen mit angeblicher Reputation nicht mehr viel. Im Konsolenlager könnte ich ein gewisses Grundvertrauen noch verstehen, aber hier gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinen Anlass mehr dafür. Ganz besonders, wenn dann auch noch wirklose DRM-Maßnahmen im Spiel sind. 





> Ich persönlich betrachte den PC-Release von GTA IV als bösen Ausrutscher, der *hoffentlich* nicht Schule macht. Noch jedoch sehe ich keinen Grund, Rockstar auf meine persönliche Blacklist zu setzen.


Ich hoffe auch, dass Rockstar da einen schwarzen Tag hat, und das "einmalig" bleibt. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor: ALLE PC-Spiele brauchen zum Launch kleinere und größere Updates, die oftmals banale Fehler korrigieren, die hätten einfach nicht sein müssen. Nur scheint das Patchen und Verärgern von Kunden günstiger zu sein, als das Spiel 2 Wochen länger entwickeln zu lassen.

Ich fühle mich jedenfalls bestätigt, meine extrem kritische Haltung bezüglich Spielekäufe für den PC beizubehalten. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## HOD (3. Dezember 2008)

hesy am 03.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo - bitte Antwortet mal jemand
> 
> 
> Frage:  Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den Leuten die mit Steam laden aus?
> Haben die Probleme und was kostet das Game dort?




Steampreis: 49,99$ + 19% Mehrwertsteuer = 59,48$ 
Europreis: 59,48$ / Umrechnungskurs 1,26 = 47,21€


----------



## Akhasa (3. Dezember 2008)

sideshowb0b am 03.12.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> "PC Games rät daher, trotz der im Test vergebenen 92 % Spielspaß, vom Kauf ab " -
> 
> Eindrucksvoller kann man die vollständige Irrelevanz eurer Bewertung ja gar nicht beweisen.
> 
> Denkt da noch irgendwer nach, bei euch in der Redaktion?



 Irgendwo steht ja auch immer sowas wie "Wir testen nur Ladenversionen".


----------



## Galagan (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm toll, habs mit gerade gekauft und bin bei der installation. Ich hoffe es klappt...


----------



## rootie (3. Dezember 2008)

kamelle am 03.12.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich mal eine einschlägige Seite ansieht: 4500 Seeder und knapp 66000 Leecher... Oje oje!




also auf den entsprechenden seiten sind die dvd-images schon seit 2 tagen online.....einen no-cd-crack gibt es auch schon, man braucht aber trotzdem noch key + aktivierung + allen anderen müll,  der bringt also nur, dass man seine dvds schützen kann, man muss trotzdem noch das originalspiel haben.....


----------



## hagren (3. Dezember 2008)

Gut, warte mit dem Kauf dann wohl ab, denn 
seltsamerweise habe ich mit Securom immer 
nur dann Probleme, wenn es nicht von EA 
kommt- Kane's Wrath u. RA3 liefen 
reibungslos, mit FO3 stürzt mein PC bei 
eingelegter DVD beim Start ab.

Rockstar scheint sich mit den Portierungen 
wohl nicht mehr allzu große Mühe zu machen- 
Bully war laut Berichten ja auch volkommen 
verbuggt.


----------



## FES (3. Dezember 2008)

HOD am 03.12.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hesy am 03.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Deutschland kann man es über steam eh nicht kaufen...ohne wilde Klimmzüge zu machen.


----------



## SKJmin (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 03.12.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 03.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei TDU hatte ich auch keine Probleme!
Ab und zu mal Grafikbugs...

Habe GTA IV immer noch cniht bekommen... Diese Vollgeier lassen sich anscheinend richtig Zeit!

Hoffe es klappt alles wundervoll bei mir...
Hab extra gestern formatiert und meinen Rechner "gecleant"


----------



## unclesam (3. Dezember 2008)

Akhasa am 03.12.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> sideshowb0b am 03.12.2008 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr denkt auch net nach oder? PC Games hat den Inhalt bewertet, 92% sind absolut vertretbar für GTA 4. Es macht einfach Spaß. Und ich nehme mal an, dass PC Games ein Testexmplar (auch in den Räumen des Publishers) gespielt hat, was noch ohne Securom und den ganzen Kack auskam. Wenn man allein den Inhalt beurteilt gehen die 92% also in Ordnung. Und wenn PCG jetzt auf Probleme hinweist und nachträglich vom Kauf abrät, gleichzeitig aber sagt, dass der Inhalt ja trotzdem Bombe ist, wird auch nur gemeckert. Euch kann mans net recht machen...


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

Also bisher kann ich nur sagen das Blizzard mit nicht enttäuscht hat, bis auf die kleineren Patch Nachbeben, alles Top, da können einige Entwickler sich ne Schnitte von Abschneiden. Blizzard erklärt sich wenigstens, würde sogar sagen sie entschuldigen sich wenn sie wa verbockt haben. Und das erhoffe ich mir auch von Rockstar, ich bin einfach ne bessere Qualität von denen gewohnt.  So wie es bisher läuft, würd ich sagen es ist nah an der Gurke des Jahres. Klingt hart, aber bei 44€ kann ich doch ein fertiges Produkt erwarten?! 
Achja ich will die Original und nicht durch Kopierschutz verunstaltet Version von GTA 4.


----------



## Oray (3. Dezember 2008)

Boh man was für ein verdammter Mist ... ich könnte kotzen ... sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise ... aber ich hatte GTA IV schon auf der PS3 zum anzoggn ... dann hab ich mir gedacht ach egal ... verkaufs wieder weils am PC eh viel mehr spaß macht ... und dann muss ich so was lesen ... ich habe bis jetzt jeden TEIL für den PC gleich am Release Tag gekauft ... und heute ... heute ist der Tag an dem dies nicht der Fall sein wird ... sowas kotzt mich brutal an ... nicht mehr normal ... 
ROCKSTAR ich bin schwer enttäuscht ... ich werde mich euer SPIEL jedenfall nicht kaufen ...


----------



## fr4gi4tor (3. Dezember 2008)

hammer, echt. ne 92er wertung für ein spiel das bei vielen ned läuft. keine kaufempfehlung...das liest sich alles als wäre man schizo. gibts ja gar ned.
leute, ganz ehrlich: wenn's auf dem pc systemnachteile gibt, muss das sehr wohl in die bewertung einfliessen. für mich sind das dicke minuspunkte, die gegen einen kauf auf der pc-plattform sprechen. klngt hart, aber ist so.


----------



## Akhasa (3. Dezember 2008)

unclesam am 03.12.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr denkt auch net nach oder? PC Games hat den Inhalt bewertet, 92% sind absolut vertretbar für GTA 4. Es macht einfach Spaß. Und ich nehme mal an, dass PC Games ein Testexmplar (auch in den Räumen des Publishers) gespielt hat, was noch ohne Securom und den ganzen Kack auskam. Wenn man allein den Inhalt beurteilt gehen die 92% also in Ordnung. Und wenn PCG jetzt auf Probleme hinweist und nachträglich vom Kauf abrät, gleichzeitig aber sagt, dass der Inhalt ja trotzdem Bombe ist, wird auch nur gemeckert. Euch kann mans net recht machen...



Wenn PCGames nur den Inhalt testen würde, hätte Gothic 3 ja erst schlechten Inhalt, dann auf einmal besseren Inhalt (88 und dann plötzlich wieder nicht so guten Inhalt (81 gehabt, nicht?    Oh halt, Gothic 3 wurde ja zum Schluss nicht wegen dem Inhalt abgewertet, sondern wegen... genau! Den Bugs!


----------



## jonei (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habs gestern gekauft. Nach der Installation kam eine einzige Fehlermeldung, die ich ignorierte. Danach konnte ich eigentlich problemlos zocken, nur dass bei mir im laufe des Spiels die Performance immer weiter abnimmt. So nach 30 Minuten muss ich das Speil neustarten! 

Meine Vermutung: die ganzen sch... Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen sind schuld! Ich habe bislang von Spielen mit übertriebenem Kopierschutz die Finger gelassen. Hier konnte ich nun einfach nicht wiederstehen. Schließlich handelt es sich hier um ein GTA! Aber ich bin wiedermal eines Besseren belehrt worden. 

Aber wenn ich mir die Foren hier so durchlesen, scheine ich ja mit meinen Problemen noch gut dran zu sein!! An die, die es nicht spielen können: Ich an eurer Stelle würde das Game direkt zurückgeben!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (3. Dezember 2008)

jahuuu, hauptsache 92%, bei nem anderen game mit solchen problemen hätte es eine grottenschlechte wertung gegeben, und andere tolle games wie motor4mx (für mich locker über 80% wertung, ist dieses jahr erschienen kostet nur 10€ und ist echt mal was cooles neues, mit bisschen innovation und nicht immer der gleiche schrott wie nfs) werden in den zeitschriften erst garnicht erwähnt. früher habe ich immer gelacht wen leute folgenden satz gesagt haben. "der test ist doch gekauft" jaja, jetzt glaub ich es selber


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag mal so, für die Zukunft, wenn Computec, keine echte Verkaufsversion hat, einfach nicht mehr testen, oder doch Test, klar mit einem "Nicht kaufen" versehn wird. Ich will euch nicht den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben, Rockstar hat es verbockt, von Euch verlange ich nur, das Ihr Rockstar mal Feuer unter dem Hinter macht.
Wir als Spieler können eh nicht viel ausrichten, bis auf das "Nicht kaufen", ok die es gemacht stellen, sind die Dummen, sprich ich und viele andere... 
Gruss von mir an Rockstar. Nun Schluss damit und nun heisst es brav arbeiten fahren und heute Abend, tolle Nachrichten lesen.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (3. Dezember 2008)

wahrscheinlich wurde die ps3-version getestet...die haben einfach ne playstation hinter nem tower versteckt


----------



## NineEleven (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja an der Performance ist vor allem Vista+die Zusatzprogramme Schuld...nach 45 min ist der Hauptspeicher so voll und es macht auch niemand mal Anstalten den zu befreien...


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (3. Dezember 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> jahuuu, hauptsache 92%, bei nem anderen game mit solchen problemen hätte es eine grottenschlechte wertung gegeben, und andere tolle games wie motor4mx (für mich locker über 80% wertung, ist dieses jahr erschienen kostet nur 10€ und ist echt mal was cooles neues, mit bisschen innovation und nicht immer der gleiche schrott wie nfs) werden in den zeitschriften erst garnicht erwähnt. früher habe ich immer gelacht wen leute folgenden satz gesagt haben. "der test ist doch gekauft" jaja, jetzt glaub ich es selber



Jo das mit MotorM4X ist eine Schande, das so ein gutes Spiel nicht die gewürdigte Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Vll hötten die Bugs einbauen müssen damit es bekannter wird.

Aber zu GTA IV, das ist schon ein hartes Stück Holz das sie es auf dem jetztigen Stand rausgebracht haben. Da kann man nur hoffen das sie erstmal aus ihren Fehler lernen und dann ganz fluxs einen Patch nach reichen. Bin wirklich froh das ich noch nicht zum Kauf kam  . Wird wohl auch neh Zeit dauern, bis mir die Community versichert das es nun läuft, genau wie damals bei The Witcher.


----------



## Detribler (3. Dezember 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl auch neh Zeit dauern, bis mir die Community versichert das es nun läuft, genau wie damals bei The Witcher.




Wenigstens startet die Vanilla Version von The Witcher, GTA IV tut das nicht, wenn nicht heute Abend ein Patch bereit steht oder eine Lösung vorhanden ist wird das Spiel zurückgegeben!
Wie kann Take2 das verantworten? Man released ein Spiel erst, wenn es spielbar und (weitgehend) von Fehlern befreit ist!
Von einer Firma wie Rockstar hätte ich Alles erwartet, nur nicht das...............


----------



## PEN1381 (3. Dezember 2008)

...super! 
Voller Vorfreude heute früh das Spiel gekauft. Nach fast 1h Installation, Registrierung, Anmeldung und bla bla bla lässt sich das Spiel nicht starten!


----------



## papamocambo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dilopho am 03.12.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso hat das Spiel dann immernoch eine so gute Wertung?  Entweder man testet nur das, was im Laden steht, oder man wertet bei gravierenden Mängeln sofort und hart ab, bis eine Lösung erfolgt ist.



Moin,

Das sehe ich genauso, ich hab GTA IV seit gestern und bin Maßlos enttäuscht.
Mit meiner 8800GTX kommt  es spätestens nach 3min zu einem Komplettabsturz den ich nur noch mit Reset lösen kann, in der zeit kann ich aber schon erkennen das kein Antialiasing möglich ist, die Soundoptionen sich auf Stereo (na immerhin nicht Mono   ) begrenzen und andere Controller z.B. Logitech Rumblepad gar nicht erkannt werden.

Auch an Hand der Video-Begrenzung durch den Videospeicher drängt sich mir immer mehr der Verdacht auf das es sich um eine Katastrophale Konsolenumsetztung handelt. Ich bringe die Unbrauchbare Software heute zum Händler zurück und kann nicht im Ansatz verstehen warum um die PC Verion so ein Hype gemacht wird und sie so eine Traumwertung bekam..


----------



## Calyptratus (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe schon längst aufgehört, mir die PC Games zu kaufen. Warum auch, wenn es sowieso besser ist zu warten, bis wirklich relevante Infos (zb. über Probleme mit der Kaufversion) erst später in Foren oder in den News auftauchen? Warum soll man da die Testberichte vorab lesen und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlen? Und: warum soll ich mir am Releasetag ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufen, wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann obs auch läuft? GTA IV ist mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür wie man ehrliche Käufer abschreckt. Ich habs nicht gekauft: Prima - Geld gespart.


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja und was ist denn nun mit den Steam Usern?

Könnt Ihr das ohne Probleme installieren und spielen?


----------



## PEN1381 (3. Dezember 2008)

...bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung: Schwerwiegender Fehler
MMA10


----------



## DelteX (3. Dezember 2008)

GTA 4: SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: MMA10
Beim start von GTA4 kommt das erste bild mit Rock Star firmen, dan das zweiter bild mit selber schrift mit lizenz und dan wirft er mich raus!!! 

habe alles instaliert!!! CD-KEY: aktivert social club auch

1 von ca. 10 start kann ich kurz zur gelben RockStar logo und musik spielte! und wieder raus GTA 4: SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: MMA10

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Fezzo (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr vergebt erst 92 Punkte, ratet dann aber im NACHHINEIN  davon ab, das Produkt zu kaufen? Ist die PC Games mittlerweile völlig übergeschnappt?!!


----------



## flatland (3. Dezember 2008)

Calyptratus am 03.12.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon längst aufgehört, mir die PC Games zu kaufen. Warum auch, wenn es sowieso besser ist zu warten, bis wirklich relevante Infos (zb. über Probleme mit der Kaufversion) erst später in Foren oder in den News auftauchen? Warum soll man da die Testberichte vorab lesen und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlen? Und: warum soll ich mir am Releasetag ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufen, wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann obs auch läuft? GTA IV ist mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür wie man ehrliche Käufer abschreckt. Ich habs nicht gekauft: Prima - Geld gespart.



Kaufe PCGames auch seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr.  Lese auch lieber was die Käufer schreiben.


----------



## Galagan (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, kann das Spiel nicht starten, ein Sicherheitsmodul kann nciht aktiviert werden, man bin ich sauer!!, sowas kann einfach nicht sein!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

bei mir is auch extrem lustig  
habs mir gestern geholt,und erfolgreich aktiviert,man soltte meinen das ich nun spielen kann,denkste,nach dem versuch zu starten kommt wieder die aktivierungsanfrage,also wieder alles deinstalliert,und von securom einen neuen freischaltcode erhalten,manuell aktiviertmund wieder der gleiche scheiß,ich könnt echt durchdrehn


----------



## coolhand23 (3. Dezember 2008)

bei mir stürzt es immer nach dem intro ab. elender dreck. hätte es mir wohl doch illegal besorgen sollen


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs mir auch nicht gekauft weil ich schon bei den EA Games die in letzter Zeit rauskamen Probleme wegen dem Kopierschutz hatte.

Mein Rat an alle: kauft nichts wo SecuROM, DRM und ähnlicher scheiß drauf ist!


----------



## unclesam (3. Dezember 2008)

Fezzo am 03.12.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr vergebt erst 92 Punkte, ratet dann aber im NACHHINEIN  davon ab, das Produkt zu kaufen? Ist die PC Games mittlerweile völlig übergeschnappt?!!



Würden sie nicht darauf aufmerksam machen, würden die Leute ausrasten. Weisen sie darauf hin, rasten sie auch aus. Die Version die sie getestet haben, lief einwandfrei - allerdings erst in den Publisherräumen. Dass die Version bei ihnen nicht funktionierte, hat PC Games im Test gesagt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

Akhasa am 03.12.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> unclesam am 03.12.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damals waren aber bereits in der testversion schon die zahlreichen bugs drin - in der getesteten version von gta4 aber gab es keine nennenswerten abstürze oder bugs. wie soll man so was dann ahnen, vor allem solche dinge wie die massiven  probleme bei ATI karten - das wäre ja so, als ob der neue opel insignia massive probleme macht, sobald ne frau am steuer sitzt...  also, von SICH aus probleme macht  

man muss halt immer genau schauen, ob nun die verkaufsversion getestet wurde oder nicht. da können aber leider die redaktionen nix dafür, wenn die verkaufsversionen zahlreiche fehler im vergleich zur testversion haben. wenn sie aber solange warten, bis das spiel in den läden ist, meckern die kunden auch wieder "wie, habt ihr keine vorabversion bekommen?" usw., dann gibt es ja noch nen redaktionschluss, der immer ne weile vor "release" der zeitchrift ist, d.h. es wäre auch aus käufersicht seltsam und inakzeptabel, wenn ein spiel nicht in der ausgabe vom mittwoch, den 26.11., getestet wurde, obwohl das spiel schon am donerstag zuvor rauskam...  man kann es halt nie allen recht machen...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 03.12.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich jedenfalls bestätigt, meine extrem kritische Haltung bezüglich Spielekäufe für den PC beizubehalten.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Die kann man Dir auch unschwer verübeln. 
 

Allerdings habe ich doch noch ein bisschen Vertrauen in die "Guten" der Industrie.

Klar, jeder Hersteller zielt in erster Linie auf Profit ab. Aber nicht jeder Hersteller will und wird versuchen, diesen um jeden Preis zu erzielen. Es gibt doch noch einige Wenige, bei denen Qualität hoch im Kurs steht.

Trotzdem gebe ich Dir recht, der größte Teil der Softwareindustrie ist mittlerweile ein gewissenloser, geldgeiler Haufen von Gaunern...


----------



## Jay1977 (3. Dezember 2008)

Na Super, da wartet man ewig und hat dann freudig das Spiel gekauft und zuhause installiert und dann das ... 
hab auch denn "Schwerwiegenden Fehler MMA10"

bin nur froh das es doch nicht am Rechner liegt
dachte es läge an der 8800GTX, den 4 GB oder am Quad

doch was nun ?


----------



## hesy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja und was ist denn nun mit den Steam Usern?

Könnt Ihr das ohne Probleme installieren und spielen?


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann die Testergebnisse bei PC Games auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Bei manchen Spielen tut Ihr einen auf: "Nicht mit uns", wie bei Fallout 3, wo Ihr nicht so testen konntet wie Ihr wolltet und deshalb zunächst keine Wertung abgegeben habt. Oder bei Sacred 2 wo jeder Absturz und Bug sofort ein saftiges Spielspaßminus zur Folge hat und zum Schluß nur noch 79 Punkte übrig blieben. Aber doch nicht bei GTA IV. Eines Euer Lieblingshypespiele. Beim Publisher testen - egal. Abstürze scheinen bei den meisten Nutzern an der Tagesordnung, wenn sie es überhaupt zum Laufen kriegen. Aber hey, das sind doch mit Sicherheit noch 92 Punkte, bestimmt von 93 herabgestuft. 
Ihr seid für mich die Politiker der Spielezeitschriftbranche: Unehrlich bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## coolhand23 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habe meins heute morgen über steam runtergeladen. stürzt nach dem intro ab der dreck


----------



## FearNada (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Anmelden der ganzen Accounts ist sehr nervig. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme auf vollen Details..

System: XP SP3, Q6600, 2GB, XFX 8800 GTX


----------



## ng1986 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin enttäuscht von Rockstar, das sie solchen Mist verzapft haben. Ich warte mit dem Kauf noch ab, würde allen das gleiche raten!


----------



## PEN1381 (3. Dezember 2008)

Jay1977 am 03.12.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Super, da wartet man ewig und hat dann freudig das Spiel gekauft und zuhause installiert und dann das ...
> hab auch denn "Schwerwiegenden Fehler MMA10"
> 
> bin nur froh das es doch nicht am Rechner liegt
> ...



der Fehler kommt bei mir auch! Tja, was soll man machen! Zurückschaffen oder auf Patch warten. ...wiedereinmal bekommen wir gezeigt das die Welt nur von Geld regiert wird!


----------



## Odin333 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier im Forum meinte mal jemand: "Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die sagen, dass sie sich nur wegen eines Kopierschutzes ein Spiel nicht kaufen".

Tja, sehr viele von denen die das gesagt haben und es auch wahr gemacht haben, haben kein Geld zum Fenster raus geschmissen. (u.a. ich selbst).


----------



## onkelotto (3. Dezember 2008)

lol 92 % für einen Haufen Dreck .
@ PcGames das *einzige* Kapital das ihr habt , ist das *Vertrauen* der Leser in
Eure Kompetenz .
Glücklicherweise kommt meine Amazonlieferung GTA 4 erst heute Nachmittag .
Selbstverständlich nehme ich den Dreck nicht an .

 tztztztz 92%


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (3. Dezember 2008)

Bl00dy3y3 am 03.12.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> thefirstsonnyblack am 03.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaa der ist gut mit den bugs


----------



## hondapower (3. Dezember 2008)

Sollte nicht heute oder morgen noch ein Patch kommen der das Spiel zum laufen bringt (ja, nach der ewigen Installation und den unzähligen Registrierungen im Internet irgendwo kann ich es nicht spielen) und mein Rechner keinen Bluescreen mehr hat, geht das Ding zurück an Amazon. 

Das ist kein Mangel am Produkt, das ist noch nicht mal ein Produkt.

Somit zeigt sich wieder:

Der ehrliche Käufer ist der dumme und verliert Geld!
Der der es sich illegal besorgt, hat völlig recht und nach dem heutigen Tag handeln diese Leute meiner Meinung nach zurecht so.

Rockstar ist für mich gestorben, bisher konnte ich denen blind vertrauen.


----------



## Rainer1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh das Gequake nicht... ich mein, ihr zahlt weniger Geld für die PC-Version als für die Konsolenversion. Irgendwo muss man da Abstriche machen. 

Hehe ich leg mirs unter den Weihnachtsbaum, bis dahin sollte ein Patch draussen sein.


----------



## Garry82 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe es handelt sich um einen dicken schlag gegen die Raubkopierszene! Schließlich können die nicht mal eben über R Social club updaten sondern müssten sich die 15gb nochmal ziehen! 

Allerdings sollten sich die Publisher mal gedanken machen ob sich ihr DRM/Securom noch lohnt! Ist ja bekanntlich immer sehr schnell geknackt und wenn den ehrlichen Käufern durch solch unnütze Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  Probleme entstehen ist das echt ein Witz. Denke für 50 Euronen könnte man schon ein laufendes Spiel ohne Macken erwarten.


----------



## baiR (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie krass ist das denn?
Die übertreiben es aber wirklich mit dem Kopierschutz, der soweiso wieder geknackt wird.
Hat man ja bei Spore und Far Cry 2 gesehen und ich glaube da ist GTA IV keine Ausnahme.

Gut das ich noch kein Geld für dieses Spiel hatte   .
Rockstar versaut sich im Endeffekt die ehrliche Kundschaft und die Cracker werden es trotzdem wieder cracken.

Sie werden dann jetzt schlechter da stehen als wenn sie keinen Kopierschutz benutzt hätten.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon ein Kunde weniger, wenigstens bis sie dieses wirklich dämliche Problem gelöst haben.
Der Valve-Boss Gabe Newell würde sich sicher über diese Meldung schlapplachen.

Rockstar wird auf jeden Fall jetzt sehen was es davon hat.


----------



## onkelotto (3. Dezember 2008)

Rainer1982 am 03.12.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh das Gequake nicht... ich mein, ihr zahlt weniger Geld für die PC-Version als für die Konsolenversion. Irgendwo muss man da Abstriche machen.
> 
> Hehe ich leg mirs unter den Weihnachtsbaum, bis dahin sollte ein Patch draussen sein.



  tja - habe eben ein telefonat mit dem Weihnachtsmeister gehabt .

1: einen Weihnachtsbaum gibts dieses jahr für dich nicht
2:  gibts keine Geschenke für Dich


----------



## Zapfenbaer (3. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich sollte nun klar sein, daß es immer klüger ist, ein oder zwei Monate bis nach dem Release-Datum eines Spieles zu warten. Patches sind draußen, erste Erfahrungen existieren dann. Wartet man noch länger, spart man eine Menge Geld ... ich habe in den letzten Jahren für kein Spiel mehr als 20 € bezahlt.

Die daraus resultierende Problematik ist mir durchaus klar (im Extremfall kauft keiner mehr ein Spiel zum Releasedatum) aber der andere Ausweg, das Spiel auf illegalem Weg zu besorgen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

Und eins ist hier Fakt: Wenn ich ein Spiel zocken will, installiere ich das Spiel. Mehr nicht. Kein Steam, kein WinLive, keinen sonstigen Müll, den ich zum Zocken nicht brauche (MP juckt mich nicht). Schon Starforce-geschützte Spiele habe ich nur dann installiert, wenn ein No-CD-Patch existierte, nach dessen Installation ich Starforce gnadenlos von der Platte pfeifen konnte. Mag sein, daß ich mit dieser Einstellung in Zukunft auf eine Menge Spiele verzichten muß. Aber ich habe noch andere Hobbys. Könnte sein, daß ich in Zukunft mehr Zeit für die habe.


----------



## Rainer1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

onkelotto am 03.12.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer1982 am 03.12.2008 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jeden Tag aufgegessen, keine Tiere überfahren und gehe regelmässig nicht in die Kirche? Warum keine Geschenke?


----------



## JayDaGee (3. Dezember 2008)

Hahahahahaha, wie geil, ich muss grad so richtig herzhaft lachen. 5 Programme um ein Spiel zocken zu können? Hahahahaha, diese Spacken, langsam überspannen die den Bogen aber wirklich.

Hahahaha, und dann noch die Probleme mit ATI karten, ja ihr Spielefirmen, ihr belohnt erhliche Käufer, ich gratuliere. Hahaha, gott, was für ein schöner Tag *gggggg

PS: Mein Beileid an alle GTA Fans


----------



## Darth-Somebody (3. Dezember 2008)

Trifft das alles denn auch auf die Steam Version zu?


----------



## Psychonautic (3. Dezember 2008)

Zapfenbaer am 03.12.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte nun klar sein, daß es immer klüger ist, ein oder zwei Monate bis nach dem Release-Datum eines Spieles zu warten. Patches sind draußen, erste Erfahrungen existieren dann. Wartet man noch länger, spart man eine Menge Geld ... ich habe in den letzten Jahren für kein Spiel mehr als 20 € bezahlt.
> 
> Die daraus resultierende Problematik ist mir durchaus klar (im Extremfall kauft keiner mehr ein Spiel zum Releasedatum) aber der andere Ausweg, das Spiel auf illegalem Weg zu besorgen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Und eins ist hier Fakt: Wenn ich ein Spiel zocken will, installiere ich das Spiel. Mehr nicht. Kein Steam, kein WinLive, keinen sonstigen Müll, den ich zum Zocken nicht brauche (MP juckt mich nicht). Schon Starforce-geschützte Spiele habe ich nur dann installiert, wenn ein No-CD-Patch existierte, nach dessen Installation ich Starforce gnadenlos von der Platte pfeifen konnte. Mag sein, daß ich mit dieser Einstellung in Zukunft auf eine Menge Spiele verzichten muß. Aber ich habe noch andere Hobbys. Könnte sein, daß ich in Zukunft mehr Zeit für die habe.



Ja, ich warte auch immer (meist bis zur Budget Version). Gerade bei Singleplayer Titeln reicht mir das völlig, da hab ich keinen Stress. Bin ja nicht mehr 12, wo ich möglichst bald mitreden wollte wie cool das Game denn nicht ist.

Bei Multiplayer-Titeln ist´s natürlich blöder. WoW-abhängige warten wohl kaum ein halbes Jahr um dann 99% der anderen Spieler auf dem Höchstlevel mit epischer Ausrüstung rumhüpfen zu sehen. Und dann hat ja immer noch jeder seine Lieblingstitel, die einfach sofort blind gekauft werden müssen! (ich bete für ein Thief 4!) 


Nur kurz noch zu denen, die meinen PC Games hätte ausreichend auf die Testumstände hingewiesen: ich finde das erstens nicht und zweitens ist es ziemlich nebensächlich! 
Über 50% der Leute orientieren sich vermutlich nur an der End-Spielspasswertung und da liegt es bei der Redaktion diese objektiv zu gestalten. Das ist beim Hersteller zu Hause einfach nicht möglich. Da hätte man gleich die PS3 Version testen können, das wäre genauso aussagekräftig. Also lieber auf eine Wertung verzichten.


----------



## draiselbaer (3. Dezember 2008)

ich finds zum kotzen, dass man ein EA Spiel erst 1 monat nach dem release kaufen kann... oder sagen wir "Spielen" kann


----------



## Burner08 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja geil seit wann gibt es denn eine HD 5870? "Die vorliegende Verkaufsversion lief weder mit einer HD 5870, noch mit einer HD 4850."


----------



## starhorst (3. Dezember 2008)

MS muss echt überall seine dreckigen Finger drin haben...und schön zum Leidwesen der Nutzer. Ich habe es satt mich bei haufen Zusatztools zu registrieren um ein Spiel online zu spielen. Ich vermisse die glücklichen Zeiten von damals. Als spiele noch auf einer CD waren und man kein sinnloses hickhack mit dem Kopierschutz hatte.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2008)

Psychonautic am 03.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Über 50% der Leute orientieren sich vermutlich nur an der End-Spielspasswertung...


was generell äusserst dämlich ist. da rutscht mir schon fast ein "selber schuld!" über die lippen.
das entschuldigt nicht das ganze drama hier, trifft aber zu.


----------



## slimbit (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade gekauft ... 38€... 

und läuft auch nicht... 

Naja gott sei dank hab ich hier noch FarCry2,Dead Space,FIFA09,Race Driver Grid,Fallout3,COD5 und Tomb Raider liegen...

ich hoffe wenn ich ein paar der Spiele durchhabe, GTAIV vernünftig läuft.....

Aber falls sich in den nächsten Tagen nichts tut, werde ich es auch erstmal zurückgeben!


----------



## Flo66R6 (3. Dezember 2008)

Garry82 am 03.12.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es handelt sich um einen dicken schlag gegen die Raubkopierszene!



Wie geil ist das denn? Klar, Publisher und Entwicklerstudio denken sich "Hey, bauen wir einfach DRM, Windows Live- und Rockstar Social Club zwang ein, sperren ATI User aus und dem Rest der dann noch übrig bleibt bekommt Bugs zuhauf. Sollten sie es trotzdem starten können beschneiden wir die manuellen Grafikeinstellungen und bauen dann noch einen Speicherleak ein, der alle 30 - 45 Minuten einen Neustart erfordert. Damit zeigen wir es den Raubkopierern aber mal ordentlich"   

Entschuldigung, aber da mußte ich echt lachen.

Die "Raubkopierszene" lacht sich darüber schlapp (würde ich annehmen). Also wenn das nicht die besten Argumente sind sich so einen Haufen Datenmüll illegal aus dem Netz zu ziehen anstatt dem Händler ~50 EUR auf den Tisch zu legen, dann weis ich auch nicht mehr.

Ich meine, DIESES Desaster konnte man wohl nun wirklich nicht erwarten aber ihr, die ihr hier so (berechtigter Weise)  rumheult, seid es doch selber schuld. Kauft euch einfach Spiele bei denen nicht zig Programme eine Internetverbindung benötigen und die sich nur 3 oder 5 mal installieren lassen (Revoketool hin oder her). Ach ja, verzeihung, viele von den Käufern sind ja glühende Verfächter von DRM Systemen und den damit verbundenen Hürden.   

Ach ja, nur um das gleich noch einmal klarzustellen, ich distanziere mich von Raubkopien und werde GTA4 meiden (also auch ein illegaler Download kommt für mich nicht in Frage).

Leute, wacht auf. 

PS: und da schreiben Leute noch, das sie sich diesen Mist für Teuer Geld unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen werden, da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein  

PPS: @Garry82 verstehe mein Posting nicht falsch, es richtet sich nicht gegen dich, aber den Satz oben fand ich einfach zu geil


----------



## lincore (3. Dezember 2008)

Und ich habe mich noch gefreut, dass die DRM Massnahmen wenigstens nicht so strikt sind wie bei EA, mir sogar einen halben Tag frei genommen, mich durch den Schnee und mich durch notorisch unausgelastete Weihnachtsshopper zum Softwarehändler meines Vertrauens gekämpft... und nun sitze ich hier und darf mich mit dieser Frechheit einer Installationsroutine abmühen, weil ich ja ein potentieller Freibeuter bin.

Währenddessen wird rund um den Globus eifrig gesaugt, nach Cracks und Serials geschrien und schließlich SecuROM frei gezockt. Mein einziger Trost: Wenigstens darf ich online zocken, so Rockstar will.

Game for Windows LIVE, ich werd' dir fressen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (3. Dezember 2008)

PC-GAMES SPIEL DES JAHRES


----------



## High-Tech (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ja zum Glück noch kein funktionierende Raubkopie 
Bis jetzt gibts kein funktionierenden Crack oder sonstige Möglichkeiten, es gibt zwar paar Dinge dennoch scheint alles zum glück zu versagen!

Muss leider noch bis morgen auf meine GTA4 Version warten, weil der Postbote Probleme hatte mit seim Scanner   

Aber so wie ichs nun mitgekriegt habe überleg ichs mir bereits, obs nicht besser ist das Game nicht zu öffnen 

Bin mir aber sicher, dass demnächst ein Patch erscheinen wird.
Was ich mir aber sehr frage: *Was hat Rockstar innerhalb eines halben Jahres gemacht?!*

Soviele Probleme dürfen bzw. sollten bei einem Start nicht sein, zudem hatten sie echt lange Zeit nur sich um das System bzw. die Grafik zu kümmern, sie mussten nichts entwickeln, nichts erfinden oder eine Story ausdenken, nein. Sie mussten lediglich die PC-Grafik optimieren und flüssig machen.

Allein das Problem, dass es auf aktuellen Ati Karten kaum läuft frag ich mich echt, was machen die? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Speil rauskommt dass auf aktuellen Ati Karten nichtmal läuft und zum Teil auch auf vielen Systemen.

Es gibt so einige Spiele die anfangs sehr verbugt waren aber alle hatten eins gemeinsam: Zeitdruck, doch Take2 hatte immerhin ein halbes Jahr Zeit dafür? Und dann sowas hin hauen?

Sicher wird das Game in paar Wochen flüssig und gut laufen, wenn die nächsten Patches kommen und die werden schon dran arbeiten, doch sollte sowas zum Release nicht sein und ist doch enttäsucht, zumal GTA für mich immer für Qualität stand 

Naja man kann sich noch ewig weitern ärgern, bei manchen läuft das Game einwandfrei andere haben radikale Probleme.

Es sagt ja keiner was, wenn das Spiel mal abstürzt oder Frame-Einbrüche hat, aber dass es auf vielen ATi Karten niht läuft und dermaßen verbuggt ist?


----------



## mpsulz (3. Dezember 2008)

Tach,

also Installation hat ca.20 min gedauert.Spielen kann ich dafür nicht!!!
Man muss sich ja bei "Social Club" anmelden,aber ich es besteht anscheindend keine Internetverbindung!!! Was soll das jetzt wieder?Alles andere ging.

Naja,da heist es abwarten und FarCry 2 spielen.


----------



## Einstein111 (3. Dezember 2008)

mmcc0810 am 03.12.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-GAMES SPIEL DES JAHRES



VOLLTREFFER!   

für mich ganz klar einer der flops des jahres      

zum glück hab ich mir das nicht gekauft. und nachdem, was ich da lese, werd ichs mir auch nie kaufen


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (3. Dezember 2008)

Und wie ich hier lese können es die Raupkopierer bis dato es nicht zocken, hey das ist doch mal was ... naja das der größteil der Käufer es auch nicht zocken ist ... mhhh ... hey die Raubkopierer können es nicht zocken


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt werden sicher alle ihr GTA 4 gegen das Gothic 3 Addon eintauschen, denn das läuft wenigstens


----------



## lompu (3. Dezember 2008)

Aufgrund solcher gravierender technischer Probleme halte ich eine 92%-Wertung in keiner Weise für gerechtfertigt. So etwas zeigt aber mal wieder deutlich, wie sehr sich "seriöse" Zeitschriften vom allgemeinen Hype anstecken lassen.


----------



## scalelll (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

LOL
Und wir sind wieder soweit  
Gehypt und verarscht. Alle dies getroffen hat  => NULL Mitleid und schadenfroh (JAWOHL!)

Wer heutzutage immer noch so blöde ist ein Game am Release zu kaufen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen


----------



## enricogera (3. Dezember 2008)

mpsulz am 03.12.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> also Installation hat ca.20 min gedauert.Spielen kann ich dafür nicht!!!
> Man muss sich ja bei "Social Club" anmelden,aber ich es besteht anscheindend keine Internetverbindung!!! Was soll das jetzt wieder?Alles andere ging.
> ...






das gleiche problem hab ich auch...
kann jemand helfen?


----------



## kavoven (3. Dezember 2008)

lompu am 03.12.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund solcher gravierender technischer Probleme halte ich eine 92%-Wertung in keiner Weise für gerechtfertigt. So etwas zeigt aber mal wieder deutlich, wie sehr sich "seriöse" Zeitschriften vom allgemeinen Hype anstecken lassen.




qft

Kann man gar nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werden sicher alle ihr GTA 4 gegen das Gothic 3 Addon eintauschen, denn das läuft wenigstens



*lol*


----------



## Heavyflame (3. Dezember 2008)

PEN1381 am 03.12.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jay1977 am 03.12.2008 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und was nun? Als erstes zu Amazon -> GTA4 PC Version -> Und schön deine Meinung als Bewertung wieder geben, so mit 1 Stern bewerten. Ist eines der wenigen Mittel die wir Verbraucher haben. Dann sich die Meinungen zur PS3 Version durchlesen und anfangen zu heulen den so geil ist es nicht wie ihr alle glaubt.


----------



## Garry82 (3. Dezember 2008)

@Flo66R6 Nehm hier keinem was übel!  

War mir schon klar das ich dafür ein drüber bekomme.

Aber mal ehrlich die Räuber müssen sich das noch ganz schön oft  ziehen bis die ne Bugfreie Version finden! Dann würd ichs mir doch echt eher Kaufen und paar Patches abwarten.


----------



## dertomtom (3. Dezember 2008)

Na absolut erbärmlich was die da abgeliefert haben. Bin sehr entäuscht, ruckelt ohne Ende. 

Finde es etwas seltsam das diese Performanceprobleme, die das Spiel selbst auf verdammt guten Rechnern unspielbar machen, bei den PCGames Testern nicht aufgefallen sein sollen.


----------



## Titato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 03.12.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> Und wir sind wieder soweit
> Gehypt und verarscht. Alle dies getroffen hat  => NULL Mitleid und schadenfroh (JAWOHL!)
> 
> Wer heutzutage immer noch so blöde ist ein Game am Release zu kaufen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen



Wir haben Schuld?? Es ist doch wohl Pflicht des Herstellers ein funktionierendes Endprodukt auf den Markt zu veröffentlichen... Ich kauf mir jeden Morgen beim Bäcker auch meine frischen Brötchen am "Release Tag" und da will ich mir dann keine Gedanken machen, ob es schmecken wird oder einfach seinen Zweck erfüllt - das sollte STANDARD sein (wie es ja auch is bei Bäckern )

Man sollte heute mehr aufpassen denje...da gebe ich dir recht...aber das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache und sowas darf nicht sein!

PS: war kein persönlicher Angriff, nur meine Meinung


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2008)

Garry82 am 03.12.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich die Räuber müssen sich das noch ganz schön oft  ziehen bis die ne Bugfreie Version finden! Dann würd ichs mir doch echt eher Kaufen und paar Patches abwarten.


du vielleicht. ich bezweifle, dass diese haltung sonderlich repräsentativ ist.


----------



## yannick1akm (3. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir gehts! Beweis: http://fairbloggt.de/2008/12/03/grand-theft-auto-4-der-tag/

Einfach Social Club schließen, nachdem man GTA gestartet hat. Bzw. Internetverbindung trennen und damit SC das einloggen verweigern bzw. nicht ermöglichen. Dann klappts...zumind. bei mir!


----------



## TheMadman (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Probleme 
einen nicht allzu großen Schatten auf GTAIV werfen. Ich kauf fast nie Spiele am ersten Tag, mein letztes war Gothic3. Das habe ich nur bereut, weil ich meinen PC tunen wollte, um G3 vor dem Start optimal spielen zu können. Dann war meine Graka im Sack 
Schade, dass man sich nicht mehr darauf verlassen kann, Spiele ab Release problemlos zu zocken. Wirklich sehr schade...


----------



## onkelotto (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Titato am 03.12.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 03.12.2008 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  stimmt , - nur wenn mein Bäcker mir "ein frisches Brötchen von Vorgestern "
verkauft kann ich dem direkt einen auf den Latz geben .
Bei Rockschimmelgames müsste ich mir erstmal ein Flugticket kaufen u.s.w
bis ich deren Bude erreichen würde .


----------



## fr4gme (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin echt entäuscht *nick* 

meine letzte Hoffnung bleibt dann wohl Mafia2..
ich hoffe die verzichten auf diesen Onlineaktivierungskram.. etc, denn so kanns nicht weiter gehen.

...


----------



## Rac0r (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Es wird Zeit, dass PC Publisher endlich kapieren, dass Kopierschutz und Kundengängelei keinen Raubkopierer aufhält und stattdessen ehrliche Kunden vergrault.


----------



## Rainer1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Tja, so geht man heutzutage gegen Raubkopierer vor.... einfach ein Spiel rausbringen das kaum funktioniert. Wo der Vorteil ist, wenn man es sicht kauft?

Liegt doch klar auf der Hand, man stellt schneller fest, dass es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## scalelll (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 03.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Titato am 03.12.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JA, die RELEASE Käufer sind schuld! Die sind  so was von lernresistent und pochen auf perfekte Ware obwohl das grad mal vielleicht bei 1% aller releases klappt.. Mir fällt da nix mehr ein. Aber wenn einem schon der restriktive Kopierschutz DRM am allerwertesten vorbeigeht, dann kann man ja auch nicht in anderen Bereichen  tiefere Gedanken erwarten.

Und das schöne für die Publisher: Die blöden scheinen nie auszugehen,rotfl


----------



## mpsulz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich das DrecksSpiel starten will,dann springt es ja automatisch zu "SocialClub" und dann kommt das keine I-net-Verbindung besteht.Anders gehts doch net.

Weil aktivieren hat ja komischerweise geklappt.


----------



## masterseitz (3. Dezember 2008)

anjuna80 am 03.12.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 03.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn es niemand mehr kauft, wer soll dann der Käufer am Relase-Tag sein?


----------



## Clayone (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Oh mann, Kopierschutz hin Kopierschutz her Kopierschutz fürn ar***.
Die Leute denken sich immer schönere sachen mit dem kopierschutz aus, und am ende bleibt alles an den spielern hängen weil da was nicht funktioniert.
Wobei doch eh jeder Kopierschutz geknackt wird.
Mann werde ich lachen wenn spätestens in einer Woche ein Crack rauskommt.
Irgendwie sind spielemacher doch ziemlich blöde.


----------



## Lurelein (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Was da wieder abgeht O.o

Ich hab nicht eins der genannten Probleme!
Konnte einwandfrei installieren aktivieren und kann zocken! und das game is top so wie man es von R* erwartet 1A Qualität!
keine ruckler, schicke grafik und GTA Flair TOP!

klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 03.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was da wieder abgeht O.o
> 
> Ich hab nicht eins der genannten Probleme!
> Konnte einwandfrei installieren aktivieren und kann zocken! und das game is top so wie man es von R* erwartet 1A Qualität!
> ...




du arbeitest bestimmt bei rockstar oder????


----------



## KamalKhan (3. Dezember 2008)

DarkProjekt4Ever am 03.12.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Testergebnisse bei PC Games auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Bei manchen Spielen tut Ihr einen auf: "Nicht mit uns", wie bei Fallout 3, wo Ihr nicht so testen konntet wie Ihr wolltet und deshalb zunächst keine Wertung abgegeben habt. Oder bei Sacred 2 wo jeder Absturz und Bug sofort ein saftiges Spielspaßminus zur Folge hat und zum Schluß nur noch 79 Punkte übrig blieben. Aber doch nicht bei GTA IV. Eines Euer Lieblingshypespiele. Beim Publisher testen - egal. Abstürze scheinen bei den meisten Nutzern an der Tagesordnung, wenn sie es überhaupt zum Laufen kriegen. Aber hey, das sind doch mit Sicherheit noch 92 Punkte, bestimmt von 93 herabgestuft.
> Ihr seid für mich die Politiker der Spielezeitschriftbranche: Unehrlich bis zum geht nicht mehr.


So leid mir's tut das zu sagen, aber das ist genau auch meine Meinung. Ihr (PC Games) seid bigott - es ist offensichtlich, dass ihr zum Weihnachtsgeschäft noch rauskommen wolltet mit ner super Testwertung, damit man euer Blatt auch kauft und was danach kommt *achselzuck* was soll's, die Kohle ist gemacht und Rockstar ist auch happy und ihr dürft auch in Zukunft ihren (und den anderer Studios/Publisher) Speichel lecken bis zum nächsten Unfall.

Wenn ihr euren eigenen ach so hehren Massstäben bei GTA 4 hättet gerecht werden wollen, hättet ihr einfach "Keine Wertung" vergeben MÜSSEN, genau wie zuletzt bei S2 und FO3. Das wär doch kein Problem gewesen - es sei denn, dass das aus "anderen Gründen" nicht möglich war...

Eure Glaubwürdigkeit (und die der ganzen Branche) geht so immer nur noch mehr den Bach runter. Ich sage euch, ihr wäret besser bedient und würdet vermutlich mehr Auflage verkaufen wenn ihr wirklich mal diesen Affentanz um "unbedingt auch dabei sein wollen" nicht mehr mitmachen würdet. Dann steht halt erst im nächsten Heft oder wann immer die definitive Wertung, auf die man sich als Käufer verlassen kann, aber so what! Wenn's wirklich so ein geiles Spiel ist, verdient es auch in ein, zwei Monaten noch gekauft und gespielt zu werden. So aber seid ihr auch nichts mehr anderes als ein buntes Käseblatt - nicht dass es die anderen einschlägiggen "Magazine" viel besser machen würden.


----------



## scalelll (3. Dezember 2008)

masterseitz am 03.12.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 03.12.2008 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du damit sagen, das die "blöden" mal ausgehen könnten? 

Wenn die jetzigen Käufer mal so konsequent wären und das Game postwendend zurückgeben würden, DANN wäre das ein Schaden für den Publisher wo dieser sicherlich auch daraus lernt.  Es geht wie immer nur um Kohle, und da tuts am meisten weh.

Meine Tipps:
Lasst den DRM Dreck im Laden liegen
Kauf Games erst nach Forenstöbern nach dem release

Ja, ich weis, sauschwierig für Fanboys. 
Klappts nicht, sich unter Kontrolle zu halten,  dann ist das "lernresistents" und es trifft nicht wirklich die falschen  

Amen


----------



## AvalonAsh (3. Dezember 2008)

Solche Berichte bestätigen mich immer weiter in meiner Einstellung dem Markt einfach mal 6 Monate hinterher zu schlendern. Im Ernst Leute, kann ich euch nur empfehlen. Bekämpft die Gier auf das allerneuste. 

Ein halbes Jahr später kriegt ihr alles billiger und ausgereifter. Die Hardware um das flüssig zu spielen kostet nur noch die Hälfte und die Spiele sind dann oft schon im 20 Euro Preisbereich angekommen. Über Foren weiß man inzwischen wie gut gepatcht wurde und ob es nun stabil läuft und wenn auch in der Budget-Version noch der Kopierschutz nervt gibts inzwischen genug erprobte Cracks um den auszuhebeln.

Das ist Geduld, die sich wirklich vielfach auszahlt. Am Ende krieg ich für das gleiche Geld mehr als doppelt so viele Spiele und hab preiswerter die Hardware um sie auf Max-Detail zu genießen. Ich habe einfach genug davon mich in Hypes reißen zu lassen, nur um am Ende des Releasetages wieder und wieder als der abkassierte Dumme da zu stehen!


----------



## Lurelein (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 03.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nöö aber ich habe keine probleme und kann einwandfrei zocken und somit sag ich kaufempfehlung!   

50% der probleme entstehen doch eh vor dem PC und liegen nicht an der software


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es wenn sich alle Spieler mal zusammen tun und eine Sammelklage gegen dieses Kopierschutzgebahren machen würden?
Soweit ich weiß sind solche Klagen in Amerika z.B. gegen EA ja schon in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Titato (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 03.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 03.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe ja worauf du hinaus willst und ich gebe dir auch Recht. ABER: Mit deiner Haltung gegenüber den Release-Käufern kann man ja denken, dass du die Politik des Herstellers zusagst. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir Release-Käufer dafür bestraft werden, dass wirs am ersten Tag kaufen. Es sollte egal sein, ob ichs am ersten Tag oder 3 Monate später kaufe. Die Qualität des Produktes, das letztendlich auf dem Markt veröffentlicht wird, muss einen Standard befolgen: ES SOLL FUNKTIONIEREN. EINWANDFREI versteht sich.

PS: habs zum Glück nicht gekauft!!


----------



## Whisky1982 (3. Dezember 2008)

KamalKhan am 03.12.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkProjekt4Ever am 03.12.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Ehrenrettung der PC Games soviel, die Publisher geben lange keine Testmuster raus und dann wird kurz eigeladen. Ist doch klar das die Spiele bei denen laufen (der ganze Mist war sicherlich nicht installiert) und so kommt es dann zu den Testergebnissen. Die PC Games hat online ja reagiert und massiv vor dem Kauf gewarnt, was natürlich nicht hilft wenn man bei einem Onlineshop bequem eingekauft hat das ganze. Lieferung ist nämlich da, die Warnung der Zeitschriften konnte noch garnicht da sein. Zurückgeben wie einige fordern ist auch nicht so einfach, klar kann man zurückschicken, aber was bringt das? Bis das dort ankommt ist der Patch sicherlich draussen und spielen will ich das ja, sonst hätte ich das nicht bestellt. Bisher hatte ich bei keinem der Teile von GTA ein Problem, nur heute geht garnichts, was frustierend ist.

Die Aussagen, man wisse von den Problemen sind dabei noch das schlimmste, dann hätte man den Termin noch um 1-2 Wochen rausszögern müssen. Ist immer noch vor Weihnachten und die Probleme würden nicht auftreten. 

Was bleibt ist warten, oder sich nach anderen Möglichkeiten umgucken, denn man will ja spielen, nur sind die anderen Möglichkeite nicht legal und werden dann wahrscheinlich auch noch verfolgt.


----------



## Clayone (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 03.12.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja sind dann trotzdem immer noch die anderen 50% die von der software ausgehen.
Ich habe das spiel mir zwar selber gekauft aber ich sage doch wartet einfach bis ein crack raus ist, saugt euch das game und geniest es das Rockstar nichts mehr daran ferdient und vll. nächstes mal schlauer ist.


----------



## Lurelein (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Clayone am 03.12.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 03.12.2008 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein "Crack" gibt es schon längst! aber davon abgesehen hilft das eh nicht!
R* haben ihr geld eh schon mit der konsolenversion gemacht, die PC version ist halt ein zusatz ...

so werden sie da ran gegangen sein, aber ich denke R* wird es schon machen und bald ein patch raushauen was die probleme behebt...


----------



## Gabbo (3. Dezember 2008)

ohje.. ich hoffe bis weihnachten läuft die installation einbahnfrei und das spiel so, wie man es erwartet. hab erst dort zeit es zu spielen


----------



## TraxXxtor (3. Dezember 2008)

das spiel bring ich morgen zurück darauf hab ich nun echt kein bock wenn die son dreck für fertig halten können sie es behalten ich werde es mir auch nicht in 2-3 monaten kaufen  bin eh mehr der strategie typ... lol command and conquer 3 red alert läuft einwandfrei  die anderen hersteller sollten sich auch mal ne größere betaphase oder so überlegen das würde möglicherweise viel bewirken und sie sollten einfach viel weitläufiger testen und nicht alles auf nem nasa pc abspielen... oder ka was .....


----------



## FearNada (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lurelein am 03.12.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Clayone am 03.12.2008 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ebenfalls keins der genannten Probleme. Das Spiel lässt sich ohne Probleme auf meinem Rechner (XP SP3, Q6600, 2GB RAM, 8800 GTX bei 1280x1024) spielen. Die Anmelderei bei diesen ganzen Services ist allerdings ein echter Nervtöter.


----------



## mpsulz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich verkaufe das wohl "beste Spiel des Jahres",laut PC GAMES mit einer fantastischen Bewertung von 92 Punkten.

40 € inkl.Versand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

so ich geh den scheiß jetzt zurück bringen,,,,wieder mal

und was hol ich mir nun???


----------



## Raptor (3. Dezember 2008)

yannick1akm am 03.12.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir gehts! Beweis: http://fairbloggt.de/2008/12/03/grand-theft-auto-4-der-tag/
> 
> Einfach Social Club schließen, nachdem man GTA gestartet hat. Bzw. Internetverbindung trennen und damit SC das einloggen verweigern bzw. nicht ermöglichen. Dann klappts...zumind. bei mir!


Tolle Lösung super, ganz toll. Das ist eine Lösung die ich bei einer Raubkopie erwartet hätte aber nicht wenn man den Vollpreis fürs Spiel bezahlt hat. Echt toll wie der "*ehrliche*" Kunde belohnt wird. 
Was wurden hier im Forum die Kritiker des DRM Systems angegangen und jetzt heulen auf einmal auch die DRM Fanboys. Ich bin froh das ich mir das Spiel nicht gekauft habe und sehe mich auch in meiner Kritik an DRM bestätigt, weil einige der Probleme auf den Kopierschutz zurück gehen.
Klar wird Rockstar wohl einen Patch rausbringen, aber den Kopierschutz werden sie wohl kaum lockern. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Bioshock für 10€ gekauft und kann mich obwohl das Spiel anderthalb Jahre alt ist immer noch mit der Aktivierung etc. rumschlagen. Das ist alles andere als Kundenfreundlichkeit.

Die PC Games sollte in Zukunft grundsätzlich für Spiele die sie beim Publisher/Entwickler testen muss keine Wertung vergeben um so ein Debakel wie hier zu verhindern.


----------



## Airmac01 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Titato am 03.12.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 03.12.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und damit hast du absolut Recht!!!! Jeder der was anderes behauptet ist einfach nur ein Idiot!! Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und NACH dem Release, also auch direkt am ersten Tag um 8 Uhr morgens, ein Spiel kaufe, dann verlange ich, dass die Qualität stimmt! Alles andere kann doch keine Verkaufspolitik sein, ich mein die müssen doch damit rechnen das sich sowas rumspricht und sich absolut negativ auf die Verkäufe auswirkt...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mpsulz am 03.12.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich verkaufe das wohl "beste Spiel des Jahres",laut PC GAMES mit einer fantastischen Bewertung von 92 Punkten.
> ...




geh es umtauschen,,die machen das,kein problem


----------



## morfois (3. Dezember 2008)

Gabbo am 03.12.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ohje.. ich hoffe bis weihnachten läuft die installation einbahnfrei und das spiel so, wie man es erwartet. hab erst dort zeit es zu spielen




lol "einbahnfrei"!!! Klasse wort!!!


----------



## Airmac01 (3. Dezember 2008)

noch ne andere Frage, was genau bewirkt eigentlich dieses Programm Rock Star Social Club?? Für den Kopierschutz bzw. Aktivierung müsste DRM doch ausreichen oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## Gomorra10 (3. Dezember 2008)

Toll, alle Linkshänder können nicht mal die Tastenbelegung ändern.....


----------



## TraxXxtor (3. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach wer sich das spiel gekauft hat soll das spiel zurück bringen sich nen crack laden und die 50 euro sparen.... für den ärger haben die es so verdient...


----------



## Patojp (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				smooth1980 am 03.12.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das der Test nicht abgewertet wird deshalb aber na ja so ist das nun mal ! Rockstar erstickt hoffentlich an Mails von verärgerten Usern die ihr ORIGINAL nicht spielen können !



Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn die Zeitschriften ihre bewertungen korrigieren würden.

Wieviele spiele wurden den schon nicht getestet weil sie zu verbuggt waren ?

Welche vercion hat Pcgames zum testen erhalten ?

Oder hat GTA4 eine gesonderte Behandlung verdient ?


----------



## robby23 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Contenence Brüder. Is jetzt eh zu spät.

Entweder umtauschen oder auf nen Patch warten. 
Wenn wir uns beschweren, dann bitte in den Rockstarforen und nicht hier. Hier bringts herzlich wenig. 

R23


----------



## Raptor (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Airmac01 am 03.12.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Titato am 03.12.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja das wird aber schon einige Zeit nicht mehr bei allen Firmen so gemacht. In letzter Zeit gab es viele Spiele die verbuggt auf den Markt kammen. Wenn dann aber Verkäufe ausblieben war ja immer nur der Raubkopier Schuld. Die Publisher/Entwickler haben sich anscheinend nicht die Kritik zu Herzen genommen die schon seit einiger Zeit existiert.


----------



## scalelll (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Titato am 03.12.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe ja worauf du hinaus willst und ich gebe dir auch Recht. ABER: Mit deiner Haltung gegenüber den Release-Käufern kann man ja denken, dass du die Politik des Herstellers zusagst. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir Release-Käufer dafür bestraft werden, dass wirs am ersten Tag kaufen. Es sollte egal sein, ob ichs am ersten Tag oder 3 Monate später kaufe. Die Qualität des Produktes, das letztendlich auf dem Markt veröffentlicht wird, muss einen Standard befolgen: ES SOLL FUNKTIONIEREN. EINWANDFREI versteht sich.
> 
> PS: habs zum Glück nicht gekauft!!



Ähem, meine "Haltung" war vor paar Jahren auch noch anderst. ich wurde daraufhin gezwungen so zu sein wie ich das heute hand habe. Das Zauberwort hast du selbst genannt "Es sollte egal sein, ob ichs am ersten Tag oder 3 Monate später kaufe"

SOLLTE, ist es aber nicht. Und das hier ist nicht die Ausnahme, sondern leider die Regel.


----------



## vpt (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin so etwas von angesäuert. Meine ATI 4870 produziert nur schwarze Texturen, die Auflösung ist nicht einstellbar und, und, und. Unspielbar. Eine Zumutung und bei der Installprozedur hab ich mich schon gewundert was hier alles verlangt wird. Ich brings jedenfalls zurück. Ich kann darauf verzichten wenn so ein unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt
geworfen wird.


----------



## Maverick3110 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja wo sind sie den nun, die Systemvorteile gegenüber den veralteten Konsolen????

20 verschiedene Sorten Mehrkernprozessoren, sowie ebensoviele GPU´s, mit noch mehr verschieden Mainboards und zig Speicherkapazitäten und das in allen möglichen Kombinationen zollen hier mal wieder ihren Tribut.


----------



## robby23 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 03.12.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Tja das wird aber schon einige Zeit nicht mehr bei allen Firmen so gemacht. In letzter Zeit gab es viele Spiele die verbuggt auf den Markt kammen. Wenn dann aber Verkäufe ausblieben war ja immer nur der Raubkopier Schuld. Die Publisher/Entwickler haben sich anscheinend nicht die Kritik zu Herzen genommen die schon seit einiger Zeit existiert.



Tja  vielleicht waren diese Probleme der Grund für die Verschiebung auf den 3. Dezember. Leider wurde Rockstar deswegen auch zugeflamet weil es manche Idioten einfach nicht akzeptieren konnten.
Das haben wir jetzt davon.

Mich interessiert viel mehr warum das Game ausgerechnet auf den ATI Karten nicht funzt.


----------



## TraxXxtor (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hm ne das ist es nicht mit den ganzen prozessoeren blabla... das spiel ist ja nur 16 gb groß da würden 500mb mehr oder weniger für die richtige software auch nicht mehr schaden damit das spiel ordentlich funktioniert...


----------



## scalelll (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Airmac01 am 03.12.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit hast du absolut Recht!!!! Jeder der was anderes behauptet ist einfach nur ein Idiot!! Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und NACH dem Release, also auch direkt am ersten Tag um 8 Uhr morgens, ein Spiel kaufe, dann verlange ich, dass die Qualität stimmt! Alles andere kann doch keine Verkaufspolitik sein, ich mein die müssen doch damit rechnen das sich sowas rumspricht und sich absolut negativ auf die Verkäufe auswirkt...



Du "verlangst" das die Qualität stimmt? Na dann mal viel Spass beim weiteren "verlangen"


----------



## EarthGrom (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

wie hatt pc games das getestet? die haben das bestimmt nicht auf nem memorystick bekommen und beim publisher vor ort testen hatten sie auch mal von der gold cd starten sollen..


----------



## Mr-Phil (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand wie man die Grafik manuell hochschalten kann?
Das Optionmenü läßt es bei mir nicht mehr zu...
Und so sieht das Game scheiße aus...


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 03.12.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich sowas lese, frag ich micht echt, ob nicht die beta in den handel gekommen ist!


----------



## Visperer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

also ich bin echt frustriert. Mache mir die mühe und die kosten und kaufe mir die Spiele die ich spielen will und bekomme nur Schrott. 

Meine letzten Spiele
-Spore: ne Anreihung schlechter Minigames
-Sacred 2: Besteht nur aus Bugs, stürzt min 1 mal die Stunde ab und ruckelt ständig, obwol ich mehr als die empfohlenen Systemforausetztungen habe
-GTA4: läuft erst gar nicht.

Wenn ich in internetforen um Hilfe Frage werde ich nur ausgelacht und darauf verwiesen mir GTA4 lieber illegal runzerluaden, weil dort ein Crack beiligt mit dem das spiel plötzlich läuft -.-

Toll. Mein fazit ich kaufe mir keine Spiele mehr für den PC sondern leg mir ne Konsole zu.


----------



## coony (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Visperer am 03.12.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin echt frustriert. Mache mir die mühe und die kosten und kaufe mir die Spiele die ich spielen will und bekomme nur Schrott.
> 
> Meine letzten Spiele
> -Spore: ne Anreihung schlechter Minigames
> ...



Muss auch mit entsetzen sehen das GTA4 gehörig gegen die Wand gefahren wurde. Hab es zwar für die 360, aber hab mich trotzem für PCler gefreut die darauf gewartet haben. Was da bei rockstar schief gelaufen ist, k.a., aber Sch...ße ist es allemal!


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich auch kaufen. Aber der Plan ist nun erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Schade eigentlich, die Vorgänger hatten doch eigentlich durchweg eine sehr gute Qualität was die technische Seite betrifft.

Naja, bye bye erstmal warten mit dem Kauf. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass man das Resultat an den Absatzzahlen ablesen kann. 

Dumm ist natürlich (wieder) die gute Bewertung der Spielemagazine...


----------



## ProLabsGamer87 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Heinis von Rockstar haben das ganze Jahr dazu verplempert diesen schwachsinnigen Kopierschutz einzubringen anstatt das Spiel für den PC spielbar zu machen. Reine Kundenverarsche die jenigen die sich das Spiel elegal runterladen haben bestimmt keinen Kopierschutz einfach nur asi.   
Kauft das Spiel bloß nicht jetzt sondern erst wenn alles geht, den Kopierschutz ändern die ja bestimmt eh nicht.


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe GTA4 zwar damals für die PS3 gekauft, aber wegen meines SD-TV nicht sehr weit gespielt. Ich wollte dann auf die PC-Version warten. Aber wenn ich das hier alles so lese (und überall im Netz), dann lasse ich es definitiv mit dem Kauf. Da kauf ich  mir dann lieber nächstes Jahr einen HD-TV und spiele dann GTA4 ohne Probleme.^^

Da muss man ja schon fast damit rechnen, dass das Spiel nicht läuft. Auf so einen Risiko-Kauf habe ich keinen Bock. So heiß bin ich auch nicht mehr auf GTA. Ich hätte es aus zeitlichen Gründen wahrscheinlich eh nie durchgespielt.

Bleibe ich dieses Jahr bei FO3 und PES2009 (Dauerbrenner) und krame nächstes Jahr GTA4 (PS3) nochmal aus meinem Regal.


----------



## Eniman (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Da fragt man sich echt "Sind die wirklich so blöd!?"
Wie kann man ein Spiel in diesem Zustand veröffentlichen?


----------



## Bartspritze (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

gz rockstar - das erste wirklich verkackte gta, welches hoch angpriesen wurde... T_T


----------



## Waterfox (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Alle die sich das Spiel kaufen wollen, tut es nicht !!!!
Die Hardware Anforderungen sind einfach Wahnsinn und um das Spiel erst mal
zum starten zu bekommen ist Stress pur.

Zu den Hardware Anforderungen:
Also was soll ich dazu sagen... Das Spiel ist nicht Spielbar.
Ich muss auf 1024x768 auf einem 22" Monitor spielen und
mit allen Einstellungen auf niedrig-mittel !!!!!!!!!
Das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit ein sowas von unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen!!!
Zum Vergleich: Ich kann Crysis auf Ultra high mit 1680x1050 spielen
Ich bin stink sauer !!! Rate nur noch mals vom Kauf ab!


----------



## TCPip2k (3. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch "positive" bugs, der Junge hier hat 400-600 fps, weil die Reflektionen versagen   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlQivsN8XbI


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

TCPip2k am 03.12.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch "positive" bugs, der Junge hier hat 400-600 fps, weil die Reflektionen versagen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlQivsN8XbI


Krass.
Da muss Rockstar wohl noch etwas basteln, evtl. ist sogar eine fehlerfreie lauffähige Version möglich.


----------



## Boharang (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nach der extrem Nervigen anmelderei bei Social Dingsbums und Microscheiss Live kann ich zum Glück das Spiel problemlos starten.

Also voller Vorfreude nach circa 1Stunde nervigem Installieren ein neues Spiel gestartet und festgestellt das die Grafikanzeige bei mir völlig im Eimer ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lade jetzt irgend so einen Vista Beta Treiber runter obwohl ich mit meinem jetzigen Treiber bei ALLEN neuen Spielen Null Probleme habe (zB FO3 oder FarCry2 etc.)

Dazu ärgert mich maßlos, dass ich mein Logitech Cordless Pad nicht konfigurieren kann, sondern angeblich NUR das Microscheisspad funktionieren soll -.- das wäre so als könnte man in einen gekauften Audi nur VW und Audi Radios einbauen o0

Sorry Rockstar Take 2 - ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und wenn das mit dem Beta Treiber gleich nicht funzt wirds Spiel morgen zurückgebracht!!!


----------



## Mr-Phil (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also hab immer noch kein Tipp für mein problem...
Spiele es halt mit niedriger Grafik.
Aber es macht trotzdem wahnsinns Spaß!!!!!


----------



## TCPip2k (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 03.12.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das denke ich mir auch.

Wenn Rockstar das Spiel erstmal "heile" gepatcht hat könnte es laufen wie Öl, 
fragt sich nur ob das Tage oder *Wochen* dauert.  :-o


----------



## Shinizm (3. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wirklich peinlich. Wie schon gesagt, wieso sollte man dafür Geld ausgeben? Kapieren die Entwickler nicht, das Raupkopien diesen ganzen Schnickschnack nicht benötigen? Das Securom ect. keinen Schutz vor Raupkopien bietet und nur die Käufer die gearschten sind?

Gibts denn keinerlei Infos wieso die Entwickler immer noch daran festhalten.

Ich wette die Fallout3 Jungens haben weitaus mehr Games verkauft, auch ohne Kopierschutz. Ganz einfach weil man solche Meisterwerke einfach besitzten will.
Ein gutes Spiel ist sein eigener "Kopierschutz"
(Zumindest für die Leute die wie ich auf Qualität stehen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Oha, der Postmann hat mir auch gerade meine Version gebracht. Mir schwant schon böses    Werd nachher berichten, ob es bei mir läuft und wie.
Und bevor ihr meckert. Ich hab das Spiel aus dem Ösiland bestellt und da wurde es schon Montag losgeschickt, da war von all den Problemen noch nichts bekannt. Also mal schauen.


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor ihr meckert. Ich hab das Spiel aus dem Ösiland bestellt und da wurde es schon Montag losgeschickt, da war von all den Problemen noch nichts bekannt. Also mal schauen.



ja, weil heute erst die server on gegangen sind.


----------



## Mothman (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade kam sogar in der Tagesschau ein Beitrag über die Probleme mit GTA 4. Es soll in einigen Gebieten erste Randale geben...


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

Mothman am 03.12.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade kam sogar in der Tagesschau ein Beitrag über die Probleme mit GTA 4. Es soll in einigen Gebieten erste Randale geben...



hehe, der war gut.


----------



## excitusz (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn wir erlich sind dann sind die Raubkopierer zum größten teil Schuld.


Ich würde mich nicht Wundern wenn Spiele Hersteller hier eine Art Taktik Anwenden, schliesslich Rückt die Zukunft näher und die sind auf einem 42 LCD Fernseher mit einer next generation konsole in voller Antialiasing  Auslösung von 1080p einfach Herrlich aus.

Und das man damit die Standart Raubkopierer los wird, von dennen wohl 90% die PC Spieler sind ist wohl jedem Klar. Und die kleinen details wie pad steuerung vs Maus und Stragegie bzw Online games a la WoW werden sie auch noch irgendwie hinbiegen.



Es geht hier schliesslich ums Geld und microdoff geht genau in die richtige richtung, mittlerweile würde ich sogar spiele per download kaufen auf xbox360, obwohl ich damals dagegen war, aber bei diesen herrlichen Games die kaum fehler haben und einfach grandios aussehen und flüssig laufen im gegensatz zu sehr sehr teuren pc maschine und die online funktion von microdofff schon jetzt sehr gut funtzt, bin ich nun einer neuen Meinung.


----------



## headless-cripple (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm.. Was mich besonders verwundert ist, dass das Spiel sogar um 2 Wochen verschoben wurde. Sie hatten also auch 2 Wochen mehr Entwicklungszeit, oder? Schon mekrwürdig ...


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, der Postmann hat mir auch gerade meine Version gebracht. Mir schwant schon böses    Werd nachher berichten, ob es bei mir läuft und wie.
> Und bevor ihr meckert. Ich hab das Spiel aus dem Ösiland bestellt und da wurde es schon Montag losgeschickt, da war von all den Problemen noch nichts bekannt. Also mal schauen.




hihi,konnte meins jetzt problemlos wieder umtauschen.....


----------



## Chello (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, bei mir läuft es endlich (nicht Rund...aber läuft)

Hab Service Pack 3 Installiert(XP), Live for Windows geupdated und kann dank offline Profil sogar speichern. (Will mir einfach kein richtigen Account da machen)

Hab eine ATI 3870 *512 von Asus und hatte noch keine Grafikfehler, vielleicht liegt es daran das ich noch den 8.3 Treiber drauf hab, da ich noch zu faul war ihn zu aktualisieren.

Aber...war auch noch nicht aus Romans Wohnung raus. Wollte nämlich die Tastaturbelegung ändern...was ging....aber ich kam aus dem Options Bildschirm nicht mehr raus, "esc" ging nicht.

Ich probiere mal weiter und werde danach Bericht erstatten.

Edit: Alles klar läuft und funzt, also liebe ATI Besitzer, testet mal 8.3 Treiber inst. SP3 und dated Windows Live up. Viel aufwand für nen Vollpreisspiel aber....läuft.

Das mit dem -norestriction funzt bei mir nicht.


----------



## pleX (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es heute gekauft und mich riesig gefreut...
Nachdem ich mich durch die "absolut
kundenunfreundliche" Installation durchgekämpft hatte, startete ich das Spiel..welches nach tausend Logins dann auch lief..

Allerdings bin ich SCHWER ENTÄUSCHT von diesem unmenschlich schwerfälligem Spielfluß...
Kamerabewegungen seltsam, alles wirkt wie in Zeitlupe... Gebäude bauen sich langsam auf... und ich besitze eine ATI HD4750... (Spiel läuft sonst aber ohne Probleme, auch wenn es oben anders geschrieben wurde...)


----------



## backpfeife (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich weiß nicht was euro problem ist. ich hab sp3 installiert und alles läuft ohne probleme. mein nachbar hat ne ati 4870 und er hat auch keine probleme. alles installiert, aktiviert und schon gehts los.

spiel is einfach ultra


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 03.12.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habs gestern ohne Probleme aktiviert bekommen, also die Info mit den Servern stimmt nicht.


----------



## mpsulz (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hab gerade wahrscheinlich durch Zufall eine Stunde gezockt und das ohne einen Ruckler.Bin dann rausgegangen um zusehen ob ich wieder ins Spiel reinkomm,aber Fehlanzeige!!!

Wieder der gleich Dreck:

GTA4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr oder so ähnlich.

Aber wie gesagt,bei mir ist alles schön sauber gelaufen,ohne jeglichen Ruckler und ich hab ne ATI HD 3850.


----------



## XIII13 (3. Dezember 2008)

backpfeife am 03.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weiß nicht was euro problem ist. ich hab sp3 installiert und alles läuft ohne probleme. mein nachbar hat ne ati 4870 und er hat auch keine probleme. alles installiert, aktiviert und schon gehts los.
> 
> spiel is einfach ultra


Ja, gut das du und dein Nachbar das Spiel spielen können. Dann ist ja alles wunderbar. Die par tausend anderen Käufer interressieren ja niemanden.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> text.



wen man keine ahnung hat..

ich wurde übrigend gestern fies von der seite angemacht als ich von problemen mit Ati karten berichtete.. .. und nun wird es quasi bestätigt...


----------



## Subsanaty (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte vorher Freez und Abstürze gehabt mit dem Spiel und meiner HD4870.Aber seitdem ich netFramework 3.5 installiert habe läuft das Spiel jetzt ohne Abstürze (schon mal etwas   )Die Frames im Spiel sind nicht die allerbesten,aber ruckeln tut es nicht,auch wenn auf der Straße viel Verkehr ist.
Zumindest kann ich jetzt spielen.
Hoffe aber das Rockstar noch nen Patch nachschiebt.


----------



## yannick1akm (3. Dezember 2008)

http://fairbloggt.de/2008/12/03/grand-theft-auto-4-der-tag/


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 03.12.2008 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dich hat überhaupt keiner "fies von der seite angemacht".
ich hab dich lediglich gebeten, deine behauptungen nicht in jedem thread zum thema zu posten.
das war alles.


----------



## moskitoo (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich Softwareherstellter wäre würde ich die Spiel auch verbuggt veröffentlichen.

Man bekommt Traumwertungen von Fachmagazinen und es gibt auch noch genug die sich die Spiele dann blind kaufen. Egal wie man die Käufer  durch einen Kopierschutz oder zusätzlich notwendige Software gängelt. 

Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur schwarze Schafe, und wenn man genau hinsieht kann man noch die ein oder andere Softwareperle entdecken. Für mich schon wichtig, denn eine Konsole bringt mir nicht annähernd den Spielspass wie ein PC. 
Hängt hauptsächlich mit der Steuerung und den eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten zusammen. 

Wenn sich nicht bald das Verhalten der Kunden ändert, wird es wohl noch schlimmer.


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir erlich sind dann sind die Raubkopierer zum größten teil Schuld.



Genau, der Raubkopierer ist Schuld, dass Spiele verbuggt sind. Kohärentes Denken ist nicht so einfach, wie?


----------



## Goddess (3. Dezember 2008)

Vor kurzem schrieb ich einen vor Sarkasmus triefenden Kommentar, wie dankbar ich EA, Bioware und Rockstar wäre, das sie solche DRM-Massnahmen ergreifen. Nun bin ich tatsächlich froh, das Rockstar SecuROM v7. als Kopierschutz verwendet, da dadurch für mich das Spiel gestorben war. 

Dieses Debakel mit GTA IV macht eines deutlich, ein Spiel am Release-Tag zu kaufen ist ein Fehler. Allerdings konnte wohl niemand damit rechnen, das dieser Titel solche Probleme verursachen würde. Die dummen sind in diesem Fall nicht nur die Kunden, sondern auch die Raubkopierer, niemand wird auf absehbare Zeit freude mit diesem Spiel haben. 

Für mich wäre es an dieser Stelle natürlich ein leichtes, die Käufer zu belächeln, die mit GTA einen Fehlkauf getätigt haben. Auch könnte ich einen Seitenhieb auf die Forum-Mitglieder loswerden die meinten, wer über DRM-Massnahmen meckert, und nicht mehr alles mit sich machen lässt, sei ein Raubkopierer. Das werde ich aber nicht tun, denn wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.  

Die Lektion die ehrliche Käufer aus alle dem lernen können lautet, vertraut den Publishern nicht blind, kauft keine Spiele mehr am Tag des Release, und lasst euch nicht mehr von Wertungen und künstlichen Hypes von Zeitschriften und Webseiten zum kauf verführen. Im Fall von GTA IV wäre es zudem ratsam, wenn ihr euch euer  Geld zurückholt, und es für ein anderes Spiel ausgebt.


----------



## RushSGA (3. Dezember 2008)

Ne absolute schweinerei was sich da Rockstar erlaubt hatt! ich bereue dass ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Dauer Lags und abstürze.. herzlichen Dank euch..

Ne absolute frechheit ein Produkt zu verkaufen das derart Mängel aufweist.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

RushSGA am 03.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne absolute schweinerei was sich da Rockstar erlaubt hatt! ich bereue dass ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Dauer Lags und abstürze.. herzlichen Dank euch..
> 
> Ne absolute frechheit ein Produkt zu verkaufen das derart Mängel aufweist.



gebs zurück und kauf ne Xbox 360 mit GTA 4


----------



## Slanzi (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm also auf meinem Zweit-PC ( Core2Duo 6300, 2GBRAM, Radeon 3870) läuft GTA 4 ohne Probleme - zumindest nach dem zweiten Start ( beim ersten noch mit ner Fehlermeldung abgeschmiert ).

Was mich wundert sind die hohen Anforderungen. Im PCG Test ging man noch davon aus, das für max. Details ne 8800 oder 3870 mit 512 MB reicht, dem ist wohl nicht so.
Bei mir wird wohl zwar auch der Prozi bremsen, aber so extrem, dass ich die sichtweite nicht höher als 25% stellen kann und die anderen Details bis max 50% und nur mittlere Texturen einstellbar sind, darfs wohl nit sein.

Könnte das ebenfalls an ATI liegen, das das Spiel nur in mittlerer Qualität gut läuft?

Naja wie dem auch sei, scheint echt glücksache zu sein obs auf ATI läuft und wenn ob auch flüssig.


----------



## High-Tech (3. Dezember 2008)

Goddes, kann dir in dieser HInsicht voll zustimmen.

Morgen kommt auch mein GTA und falls es Mist ist, hat mir Amazon sogar schon auf Frage hin zugestimmt, dass der Umtausch eines geöffneten Spiels kein Problem darstellt! 

Werds morgen testen, sehen wie schlimm es ist und die nächsten Tage abwarten ob es noch einen Patch gibt oder nicht.

Sollte sich bis Wochende nichts regen, werde auch ich es eventuell zurückschicken.

Rockstar sollte mal konkrete Details rausrücken


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Dezember 2008)

Goddess am 03.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch könnte ich einen Seitenhieb auf die Forum-Mitglieder loswerden die meinten, wer über DRM-Massnahmen meckert, und nicht mehr alles mit sich machen lässt, sei ein Raubkopierer. Das werde ich aber nicht tun, denn wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.



Na, viel besser noch... Einige Forenmitglieder würden dich als paranoid bezeichnen weil du keine Sinn in diesem DRM siehst. Ich habe da auch schon mit so einigen Klugscheißern meine Diskussionen weg. Aber ehrlich gesagt schmunzle ich mir schon den ganzen Nachmittag einen ab und freue mich sehr schelmisch über diesen enormen Fauxpas seitens Rockstar... Ich zeig mal kurz in die Richtung der DRM-Befürworter eine lange Nase...   ...und drücke mein tiefstes Beileid den ehrlichen Käufern dieses Spiels aus die es nicht angemessen spielen können...


----------



## ViktorVal (3. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder einmal sieht man die widerliche Doppelmoral der Spielezeitschriften. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das beim 92%-Test nicht aufgefallen ist. Von Neutralität keine Spur. Aus Angst ihre Anzeigenkunden zu verlieren, werden auch die gröbsten Schnitzer totgeschwiegen. Vielleicht lesen wir in 3 Jahren ja soetwas ähnliches wie kürzlich zu Gothic 3: "Es tut uns leid.. ja, Hype... schlimme Sache das.. kommt nie wieder vor..."
Erbärmlich!


----------



## Avenga (3. Dezember 2008)

wer spiele am releasetag kauft oder sogar vorbestellt, ist einfach selber schuld - mittlerweile hat man imho nur in wenigen fällen keine probleme... wobei, kauft euch alle schön unbesehen eure spiele, dann kann ich aufgrund eurer jammereien oder eben dem ausbleiben derselben entscheiden, ob die spiele was für mich sind


----------



## Kissaki0 (3. Dezember 2008)

Erbärmlich!
Einfach nur erbärmlich.
Für Publisher und Entwickler, für alle Verantwortlichen sowieso, und alle anderen beteiligten sind einfach nur arm dran.
Und für sowas soll man Geld zahlen?
Ein Witz.


----------



## Burtchen (3. Dezember 2008)

ViktorVal am 03.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder einmal sieht man die widerliche Doppelmoral der Spielezeitschriften. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das beim 92%-Test nicht aufgefallen ist.


Äh, doch. Wir haben nämlich, wie im Test auch beschrieben, auf einem Rechner mit Nvidia-Karten gespielt.


----------



## Vohaul42 (3. Dezember 2008)

Was postet Ihr alle eigentlich so viel? Solltet Ihr jetzt nicht gerade GTA 4 spielen?
 

Aber mal im Ernst: Alle, die sich hier (z.T. zu Recht) auskotzen, sollten die gleiche Energie aufbringen und mal den Support von Rockstar zumailen. Wenn Ihr schon nicht oder nur schlecht zocken könnt, sollen die mindestens noch richtig Arbeit bekommen.

Ich habe während meiner Abizeit auch mal im Service Team eines Softwareherstellers gearbeitet, und die Lösungen, die Rockstar anbietet, hören Sich eher nach Verlegenheitslösungen an (installieren Sie die aktuellsten BETA Treiber, yadda yadda yadda)....typischer Fall von "in 3 Wochen ist Weihnachten, unser Spiel ist auf dem Stand von Ostern, aber egal...raus damit!"


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was postet Ihr alle eigentlich so viel? Solltet Ihr jetzt nicht gerade GTA 4 spielen?
> 
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Alle, die sich hier (z.T. zu Recht) auskotzen, sollten die gleiche Energie aufbringen und mal den Support von Rockstar zumailen. Wenn Ihr schon nicht oder nur schlecht zocken könnt, sollen die mindestens noch richtig Arbeit bekommen.
> ...


Aber.... aber... die haben doch gesagt:
"Rockstar Games rewards loyal, paying customers and will offer incentives and downloadable content that will only be available to registered users of the game, running non-hacked copies, via Rockstar Games Social Club."
  
Da kannst du ja als Kunde nur froh sein auch wirklich bezahlt zu haben. Wer weiß schon was das Spiel machen würde, wenn man nicht bezahlt hat.


Quelle: http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/934/934268p2.html


----------



## xgravex (3. Dezember 2008)

Maverick3110 am 03.12.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wo sind sie den nun, die Systemvorteile gegenüber den veralteten Konsolen????
> 
> 20 verschiedene Sorten Mehrkernprozessoren, sowie ebensoviele GPU´s, mit noch mehr verschieden Mainboards und zig Speicherkapazitäten und das in allen möglichen Kombinationen zollen hier mal wieder ihren Tribut.



Kleiner Konsolen Fanboy du   
Ist doch Dummfug.Vor paar Jahren wars genauso,auch da gabs zig Prozzis,MoBos,GraKas,trotzdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern dass auch nur ein PC-Game sich überhaupt nicht spielen liess.
Das eigentliche Problem an dem ganzen sind doch die Konsolen.Durch die Konsolengames lässt sich einfach ein erheblich grösserer Gewinn einfahren.
Die Spieleindustrie WILL doch den PC als Spieleplattform aussterben lassen.
Da werden dann Dinge wie Raubkopierer hervorgehoben,um Dinge wie Securom möglich zu machen welche endgültig zum Umstieg auf Konsolen bewegen sollen.
Wäre der PC-Spieler Rockstar wirklich was wert hätten die ERST für den PC entwickelt,und davon dann auf Konsole portiert.Bin mir auch sicher dass es dann bedeutend weniger Probleme gegeben hätte.
Was passiert jetzt..? Ein (weiterer)Teil der ehemals ehrlichen Käufer wird sich das Ding erstmal gratis ausm Netz saugen um zu schauen obs läuft,Rockstar wird sich das genau anschauen und dann wieder mit Raubkopiererzahlen protzen um sich nächstesmal n weiteren Schlag gegen die PC-Spieler erlauben zu können..so dreht sich das immer weiter.
Und das ganze Gequatsche von wegen nicht am Releasetag kaufen...pffh..am Relesaetag zu kaufen ist ein Privileg,es darf keinen Unterschied machen wann man sich das Ding kauft.
Aber was red ich hier..Bürger ist Bürger,Industrie..


----------



## Nixtot (3. Dezember 2008)

die haben ja echt ne Krise - Ich wollte es mir heute eigentlich kaufen. Aber das lasse ich dann wohl. Der Hammer ist aber - ich wollte eben GTA San Andreas auf meinem neuen Rechner installieren - dort habe ich "nur" einen DVD-Brenner als Laufwerk. GTA SA lässt sich damit nicht installieren und auch nicht spielen, wie lachhaft ist das den.


----------



## ViktorVal (3. Dezember 2008)

Burtchen am 03.12.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ViktorVal am 03.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo bleibt die nachträgliche Abwertung?


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Dezember 2008)

Die liefern bestimmt heute noch einen Patch der alle Fehler behebt... und DRM rückgängig macht...  *lachmichtod*


----------



## datranquil (3. Dezember 2008)

Sehr ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten. Mein Cousin hat sich heute GTA IV bei Saturn erstanden und hat auch nur Probleme.

Meine Installation die ich bei Steam heute Morgen kaufte läuft hingegen 1a. Wir beide haben nahezu die gleiche Konfiguration. Vista 64 Bit 4 GB, Sapphire 4870 512MB. 

Schon komisch...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2008)

ViktorVal am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 03.12.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auch, wenn ich diesbezüglich nix zu melden hab`, sag ich mal was dazu aus meiner sicht:
ist ein spiel denn grundsätzlich schlechter, wenn es bspw auf ati karten (oder von mir aus auch auf karten ohne sm 3.0 etc.pp.) nicht läuft?

alles was man da tun kann, ist darauf hinzuweisen, sonst nichts.
eine abwertung wäre vermutlich nicht zielführend.

schwieriges thema.
man könnte natürlich komplett die wertung verweigern, solange knapp 50% der kundschaft den titel überhaupt nicht spielen können.
aber wäre das denn fair?
hm?


----------



## Vohaul42 (3. Dezember 2008)

datranquil am 03.12.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten. Mein Cousin hat sich heute GTA IV bei Saturn erstanden und hat auch nur Probleme.
> 
> Meine Installation die ich bei Steam heute Morgen kaufte läuft hingegen 1a. Wir beide haben nahezu die gleiche Konfiguration. Vista 64 Bit 4 GB, Sapphire 4870 512MB.
> 
> Schon komisch...



Musst Du Dich da auch mit dem ganzen Käse wie dem "Rockstar Vista Social Club" und G4W rumschlagen, oder nur Steam?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Wer eine Ati-Grafikkarte hat und Probleme beim Spielstart oder das zb. der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt oder zurück auf den Desktop geworfen wird.

Hier eine Lösung unter Vista:

Wenn man diese Rockstar Software startet darf man dort nicht auf den "Spielen" Button klicken, sondern die Software einfach im Hintergrund laufen lassen und dann im Vista Spieleverzeichnis GTA4 direkt starten, so ging es dann bei mir.


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 03.12.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> schwieriges thema.
> man könnte natürlich komplett die wertung verweigern, solange knapp 50% der kundschaft den titel überhaupt nicht spielen können.
> aber wäre das denn fair?
> hm?



Ist es denn fair den Kunden mit einem nichtbenutzbaren Produkt hinter das Licht zu führen?...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2008)

German_Ripper am 03.12.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.12.2008 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das tut ja -wenn überhaupt- der entwickler/ publisher und nicht das magazin.

edit:
es ist aber natürlich -leider wieder mal- so, dass "vorkommnisse" dieser art (jetzt mal abgesehen von dem ati problem, auf das ja schon in den tests hingewiesen wurde), tests von nicht-verkaufsversionen zumidnest fragwürdig erscheinen lassen (ab von allen zwängen, die da im einzelnen vielleicht bestehen).


----------



## Kurum (3. Dezember 2008)

ich würde die bewertung auch senken, spiele wie gothic bekommen auch keine topwertung wenn sie total verbugt sind.

nebenbei danke für die news, wollte eben noch über steam kaufen, werd ich jetzt nicht mehr machen. da hol ich mir lieber eine gecrackte version in der ich nicht 5 programme extra laufen lassen muss und dann dass spiel nichtmal aufn highend-rechner läuft.

danke pcgames, posit dem securom>wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir bald garkeine vollpreis spiele mehr.


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 03.12.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ViktorVal am 03.12.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in die kerbe haut das Bewertungssystem der ComputerbildSpiele aber voll rein, die testen die spiele auf allen gängigen systemen und läuft es da bei 50% nicht gibt das ne deftige abwertung..


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (3. Dezember 2008)

1. Die Testbedingungen waren nicht in Ordnung - PCG zeigt hier wieder einmal keine Konsequenz. Fallout 3/Sacred 2 waren sicher keine hypelosen Spiele - viele CRPGer erwarteten diese. Dennoch kein Vergleich zum Hype, der mit GTA 4 in den Medien entfacht worden ist. Wieder einmal ist die PCG eingebrochen und hat sich dem Hype gebeugt, indem die Redaktion dieses Spiel nicht anhand einer Goldmasterversion in den eigenen Räumen getestet hat. Bei GTA 4 haben die Tester es sich getraut, einen weitgehend vollständigen Test mit Wertung zu veröffentlichen (natürlich fehlten noch die allerdings wichtigen Hardwareanforderungen). Und dies obwohl sie bei anderen Spielen einen solchen Test abgelehnt hat. Ist also doch der Hype der Maßstab - oder der Druck, den die Redaktion von der Community erwartet, wenn sie nicht schon bei Release einen vollständigen Test parat hat ?

2. Natürlich gehören Bugs in die Wertung eines jeden Computerspiels. Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt ist GTA 4 nach allem, was die Community in ihrer absoluten Mehrheit angibt, keine 92 % wert. Was uns zurück zu 1. führt... Welche Kaufberatungshilfe soll ein solcher Test sein ? 92 % und eine Warnmitteilung ? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein ! So macht die Redaktion sich lächerlich.
Allerdings beziehe ich in eine finale Wertung immer bis zu drei Patches mit ein. Vielleicht erreicht GTA 4 mit drei Patches die 92 %.

3. Fraglich ist, ob auch der Zugang zu einem Spiel - die Installation mit zu bewerten ist. Wenn der Entwickler/Publisher den Zugang/die Installation dem ehrlichen Käufer so erschwert, und dies mitbewertet wird, so kann GTA 4 die 92 % auch bugfrei kaum erreichen. Ich kenne kein Spiel, dass fünf (!) Zusatzprogramme erfordert, damit der wohl masochistisch sein müssende Käufer endlich anfangen darf zu spielen.

4. Publisher/Entwickler müssen den Trend zur Beschränkung des Zugangs ihres Produktes stoppen - es ist sinnlos und gegen Raubkopierer kein Mittel. Rockstar wird mit dieser PC - Version mehr als nur ein blaues Auge erhalten - nur der massive Hype wird GTA 4 vor dem Verkaufsabsturz retten.

5. Was kann PCG aus diesem erneuten Debakel lernen ? Konsequenz - endlich. Vollständig getestet und bewertet werden darf nur (und kein Genre, kein Spiel darf ausgenommen werden) die Goldmaster oder Verkaufsversion. Die Fälle, in denen Goldmaster und Verkaufsversion verschieden sind, sind natürlich selten. Solche überraschenden Fälle kann die Community nicht PCG anlasten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 03.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.12.2008 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sagen was man will über die CBS, aber sie bewertet am fairsten. Hab mir heute aus Neugierde mal die aktuelle Ausgabe geholt und die haben da auf einen Test verzichtet, weil sie noch keine Verkaufsversion zur Verfügung hatten.


----------



## datranquil (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> datranquil am 03.12.2008 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja musste ich. Habe zwar einen account beim social club, mich jedoch nicht angemeldet. habe nun grad die aktuellsten catalyst treiber installiert und siehe da: geht nicht mehr. mache grad ein rollback auf 8.10. mal schauen ob es dann wieder geht.


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

Krass, hätte nicht gedacht das es solch Ausmaße annimmt.
Kumpel und ich waren in der Stadt und ich hab zu noch gesagt warte 1 Woche ab und lies die Foren bevor du es dir kaufst, schließlich mache ich das genauso.

Er darauf, nö nö, warum denn, das wird bestimmt geil.

Jetzt sitzt er, 50€ ärmer mit dem Spiel zu Hause und kann es nicht spielen.
Ich hingegen hab das Geld in die letzten Ausbauten meines Schreibtisch Mods gesteckt *g*


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonkic am 03.12.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> das tut ja -wenn überhaupt- der entwickler/ publisher und nicht das magazin. [...]


Ich denke aber schon, dass man den "Tatbestand" Beihilfe in diesem Fall geltend machen kann...


----------



## ghost5000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir läuft das spiel(mittlerweile) einwandrei! ABER: sehr schlechte Performance. Um mit maximalen Details auf 1680 x 1050 spielen zu können bräucht ich ca. 1,4 -1,5 GB Videospeicher.

Test System:
Intel Q6660
4GB RAM
Geforce 8800/ 736 MB
Windows XP
Auflösung: 1680 x 1050
Alles auf Hoch/Distansdarstellung auf dem niedrigsten

FPS.: 20- 25
-Bei schnellen schwenks fällt die FPS unter 20
-den "Rmn40" Fehler hatte ich auch

Social Club  muss übrigens nicht aktiv sein,geht auch im offline modus! Windows Live hingegen muss aktiv sein,ohne dauerhafte internetverbindung läuft also nix.

Die Wertung von 92% halte ich für zu hoch bei den aktuellen Problemen. Eine Abwertung wäre angebracht.Der Aktuelle Test ist nur verarsche,keine ahnung was ihr da für ne Version getestet habt,die Verkaufsversion wars anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Blackout am 03.12.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Krass, hätte nicht gedacht das es solch Ausmaße annimmt.
> Kumpel und ich waren in der Stadt und ich hab zu noch gesagt warte 1 Woche ab und lies die Foren bevor du es dir kaufst, schließlich mache ich das genauso.
> 
> Er darauf, nö nö, warum denn, das wird bestimmt geil.
> ...



Woran hapert es denn?


----------



## Blackout (3. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran hapert es denn?



Er kriegt bei jedem Startversuch die Meldung mit Emulationssoftware obwohl er 100% sowas noch nie auf dem Rechner hatte.
Im Moment setzt er grad sein Windows neu auf


----------



## datranquil (3. Dezember 2008)

ghost5000 am 03.12.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft das spiel(mittlerweile) einwandrei! ABER: sehr schlechte Performance. Um mit maximalen Details auf 1680 x 1050 spielen zu können bräucht ich ca. 1,4 -1,5 GB Videospeicher.
> 
> Test System:
> Intel Q6660
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich kann den Fehler für meine ATI nun beliebig oft repoduzieren und auch abschalten.

So GEHTs bei mir:

Catalyst 8.10 und deren Treiber. Ab 8.11 stürzt GTA bei mir sofort nach dem start ab.
Nach einem Rollback auf 8.10. geht es wieder, ich muss aber offline sein - zumindest scheint es so. Bin ich online kommt es zum crash auch wenn ich mich nicht bei social club einlogge. Performance geht so. Könnte besser sein. Aber zumindest geht es erstmal.


----------



## Brokensword (3. Dezember 2008)

Blackout am 03.12.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kumpel vom mir hat das bei jedem Game mit dem Schutz
obwohl er noch extra formatiert hat und nie wirklich solche Programme draufhatte......er hat nichtmal ein Brennprogramm XD


----------



## fak3er (3. Dezember 2008)

ich find es echt super wie vielaufwand ein publiser betreibt um ehrliche Kunden und einen guten Ruf innerhalb von wenigen Monaten los zuwerden. Dazu waren aber auch jede menge schritte not wendig:

1. alle über einen Pc-Release im unklaren lassen
2.Releasetermin ins nächste Jahrzehnt setzten
3. Grafikkarten-immune Software erstellen 
4.Kunden dazu zwingen den PC mit allerlei Windowsprogs. zuzumüllen.
5. Sicherheits-software aufzwingen die langfristig nicht den Hacker aber immerhin den Kunden davon abhalten das Spiel zuspielen.

ja bei mir habens geschaft 
Saints Row ist meine neue Hoffnung


----------



## Psychonautic (3. Dezember 2008)

Also bei Bugs muss definitiv abgewertet werden. Und zwar auch massiv, wenn sie massiv das Spielgefühl beeinträchtigen (dazu gehören Abstürze wohl am allermeisten - nach Plottstoppern).

Genauso abwerten würde ich, wenn die empfohlenen Systemangaben von der tatsächlichen Performance zu stark abweichen. Ich weiß, es ist schwierig so etwas neutral zu testen.

Und so sollte es auch sein, wenn bestimmte Hardware nicht funktioniert, obwohl auf der Verkaufspackung nicht darauf hingewiesen wird (in dem Fall Ati-Karten). 

ICh versteh nicht wieso man da dem Hersteller in die Hände spielen sollte. Wenn sie von allen Seiten 60% bekämen, bloß weil sie sich in der Endphase zu wenig mühe gegeben haben alles fertig zu bekommen oder zu geil auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft waren, würden sie sich´s beim nächsten Mal genauer überlegen wann das Spiel fertig ist.


----------



## DocX (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich schon lese, was ich alles an "Zusatzsoftware" installieren muss, dann bin ich richtig froh, dass mir die Onlineaktivierung die Entscheidung abgenommen hat. Und wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, wie eine vernünftigen Qualitätssicherung solche gravierenden Fehler übersehen kann. Meine einzige Lösung dazu: Diese wird einfach ignoriert, da man sonst das lukrative Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht mitnehmen kann.

Echt traurig zu sehen, dass in letzter Zeit immer mehr Produkte in einem katastrophalen und unkaufbaren Zustand erscheinen.

@PC Games: Schade, dass bei manchen (Hype)Spielen nicht die gleichen Kriterien gelten, wie bei anderen hier schon erwähnten Spielen. Zudem finde ich es schade, dass der Autor des Artikels sich noch nicht bzgl. seiner Wertung gemeldet hat bzw. dass es noch keine Abwertung gab, nachdem man nun schon von ein Kaufempfehlung absieht.

Danke an den Tip für das Spiel MotorM4X, scheint sich ja mehr zu lohnen als GTA4 und da es nur 10 Euro kostet, kann ich mir noch ein paar weitere Budgettitel zulegen.


----------



## michpal (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

naja man muss zugeben das sie sich echt mühe gegeben haben um es, selbst mit Anleitung zu installieren.

Securom schlimm genug, aber die anderen Programme auch als muss zu setzen ist sehr fragwürdig ...

ansonsten, abslut geiles game, sieht nett aus "GTX 280° und hat den altbekannten GTA Charme.


----------



## Rheencore (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich im Moment echt keine Probleme habe... bin wohl echt verschont von dem ganzen Zeug! Hab jetzt 10 min gespielt und bin echt zufrieden. Die Distanzdarstellung ist zwar grad bei 27 aber trotzdem um einiges bessere Weitsicht wie auf der PS 3. 

Hab Core 2 Duo mit 2,7 ne 8800 GTX un 2 GB Ram


----------



## Goddess (3. Dezember 2008)

wertungsfanatiker am 03.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Publisher/Entwickler müssen den Trend zur Beschränkung des Zugangs ihres Produktes stoppen - es ist sinnlos und gegen Raubkopierer kein Mittel. Rockstar wird mit dieser PC - Version mehr als nur ein blaues Auge erhalten - nur der massive Hype wird GTA 4 vor dem Verkaufsabsturz retten.


Der einzige Weg den Publisher dazu zu bewegen auf zu harte DRM-Massnahmen zu verzichten ist Verzicht zu üben. Den meisten Spielern ist DRM egal, bis es dann Probleme gibt. Solange Spiele die so geschützt sind gekauft werden, wird das System weiter eingesetzt und die Kunden immer weiter eingeschränkt. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit Spielen die, trotz zahlreicher Bugs, in gutem glauben schon am Tag des Release gekauft werden. 

Die meisten Publisher rechnen damit das ihr Produkt sofort gekauft wird, und liefern  Patches gleich am Release Tag. Das beweist, das die Publisher wissen das ihr Produkt unfertig ist, und trotzdem verkaufen sie es. Der Kunde wird es schon fressen. Und wenn die Kunden ihr Kaufverhalten nicht ändern, weil die Spiele ja so toll sind, und ein paar Wochen zu warten zuviel ist, wird es ewig so weitergehen. Die Spiele werden immer unfertiger ausgeliefert, immer stärker geschützt, mit Werbung zugemüllt und dem kann, wie erwähnt, nur dadurch begegnet werden, Verzicht zu üben auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage,hab mein gta vorhin umgetauscht,,und nun wollt ich mal hören was ihr von deadspace haltet bzw wie lange habt ihr zum durchspieelen gebraucht,,hab keine lust auf 10std action


----------



## Puet (3. Dezember 2008)

Damit hat sich Rockstar aber voll ins Knie geschossen, zum Speichern einen Games-for-Windows-Live-Acc. vorschreiben ist ja wohl die Höhe! Ich hoffe stark, dass dies keine Schule macht. 
Da ich ATI-User bin und mich der Kopierschutz und die zwingend vorausgesetzten "Neben"programme sowas von abtörnen, bleibt GTA 4 für mich im Regal stehen.
Schade um die Serie.  R.I.P.


----------



## patsche (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage,hab mein gta vorhin umgetauscht,,und nun wollt ich mal hören was ihr von deadspace haltet bzw wie lange habt ihr zum durchspieelen gebraucht,,hab keine lust auf 10std action



sorry stawacz, aber dein crossposting nervt langsam.   

und JA 10h dürften bei dem game schon stimmen!


----------



## Polytoxer (3. Dezember 2008)

wieso müssen sich Pc Gamer immer mit so einer Scheisse abfinden obwohl wir doch definitiv bessere Hardware als die Konsolen haben und die bekommen das Spiel ein 3/4 Jahr früher und können ohne Probleme zocken !


----------



## PitNixTreff (3. Dezember 2008)

Goddess am 03.12.2008 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 03.12.2008 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Verzicht beginnt ab heute und beim nächsten mal gibt es Revanche -.-

Das man sich so eine scheisse gefallen lassen soll .... Viva la Revolution


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Dezember 2008)

Na super   
Bin heute gleich nach der Arbeit noch beim MediaMarkt vorbei um mir GTA IV zu holen. Sozusagen als Weihnachtsgeschenk (was heißt ich bekomms erst Weihnachten).
Habe mich total gefreut, dass ich noch eins bekommen habe und es endlich in den Händen halte.
Dann komm ich nach Hause schau ins Forum und dann lese ich überall diese Meldungen.   Nun ist die Freude natürlich dahin.
Ich hoffe nur, dass bis Weihnachten ein Patch rauskommt, der all diese Probleme behebt.
Und die größte Ironie:
Ich habe mir extra für GTA IV eine neue Grafikkarte + Netzteil gekauft (zusammen ca. 220€).
Achja die Grafikkarte ist eine *ATI* Radeon HD 4850!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Polytoxer am 03.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso müssen sich Pc Gamer immer mit so einer Scheisse abfinden obwohl wir doch definitiv bessere Hardware als die Konsolen haben und die bekommen das Spiel ein 3/4 Jahr früher und können ohne Probleme zocken !



Anscheinend wird Rockstar von Microsoft mit Kohle zugeschüttet, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Auf dem PC auch: Willst du das Spiel auf PC mit Gamepad spielen, geht nur mit XBox360 Controller (natürlich von Microsoft). Du musst zwingend einen Account für games for windows live haben (ist natürlich auch von Microsoft).


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

patsche am 03.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jetzt übertreib mal nich gleich,ich hab die frage einmal in zwei verschiedenen threads gestellt,,ich kann nichts dafür das ihr hier alle am rande des nervenzusammenbruchs steht


----------



## Vohaul42 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das ganze Thema wird immer mehr zur Realsatire ....

Ich zitiere mal von der Website einer anderen deutschen Zeitschrift:



> *Die meisten Spieler sollten nur die mittleren Grafikeinstellung von GTA 4 benutzen. Die höheren Einstellungen seien für PCs mit künftiger, besserer Hardware gedacht, als sie momentan verbreitet sei.* Oder dass ein Crossfire-Verbund mit ATI-Grafikkarten (SLI momentan nicht) unterstützt würde - dabei ist es derzeit ein reiner Glücksfall wenn man das Spiel mit einer ATI-Karte zum Laufen bringt.



Absolut unglaublich, für wie blöd halten die die Kunden eigentlich?


----------



## Shubbidu (3. Dezember 2008)

Alter, bei diesem ganzen Kopierschutzscheiß kann einem echt die Lust am PC vergehen... wer will sich das denn antun, als ehrlicher Käufer? Mehrere Softwarepakete installieren, Accounts einrichten, mit allem möglichen online sein, dann trotzdem zahlreiche Probleme und Fehlermeldungen zum Spielstart usw usw... Da wird man ja förmlich zum Raubkopieren ermutigt.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt übertreib mal nich gleich,ich hab die frage einmal in zwei verschiedenen threads gestellt


Du hast 2 Crosspostings getätigt: Das von eben und vorhin die Aufforderung das Spiel zurückzubringen. Also in Zukunft lassen bitte   .


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Thema wird immer mehr zur Realsatire ....
> 
> Ich zitiere mal von der Website einer anderen deutschen Zeitschrift:
> 
> ...



stellt euch nicht so an, das war bei Origin titeln früher immer so, aber die liefen wenigstens..


----------



## Belator (3. Dezember 2008)

so was hab ich echt nicht von rockstar erwartet, und ich hab mir auch noch extra eine 4850 geholt damit ich gta zocken kann

ich würder mich über ein besuch auf http://www. freuen


----------



## Belator (3. Dezember 2008)

ohh das war der falsche link wie kann man den löschen


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Belator am 03.12.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> so was hab ich echt nicht von rockstar erwartet, und ich hab mir auch noch extra eine 4850 geholt damit ich gta zocken kann
> 
> ich würder mich über ein besuch auf http://www. freuen





ich hab in meinem leben noch nie sowas ekeliges gesehn


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (3. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 03.12.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Thema wird immer mehr zur Realsatire ....
> 
> Ich zitiere mal von der Website einer anderen deutschen Zeitschrift:
> 
> ...



wahnsinn für diese kackmist grafik solche hardware. rockstar ist für mich nach der aktion die gröste schrott und drecksfirma die es gibt. die habens geschafft gothic noch zu toppen und den größten dreck des jahres auf den makt zu schmeißen, nur aus geldgier vom weihnachtsgeschäft, die gehören angeklagt weil sie wissentlich ware verkaufen die nicht funktioniert. gta war früher mal cool aber jetzt ist es nur noch ne mediennutte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sowas hatts noch nieee gegeben, das ein game zum vollpreis verkauft wird das nicht mal funktioniert. die müssten dafür von allen magazinen wertungen von -20% bekommen. währe doch bei anderen games auch so, warum macht man bei deren abzocke mit: GEBT DENEN DOCH ENDLICH NE NIEDRIGE WERTUNG FÜR DEN MIST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belator (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Belator am 03.12.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie kann man das löschen????


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Belator am 03.12.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann finger von meiner HDD


----------



## Atropa (3. Dezember 2008)

Belator am 03.12.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ohh das war der falsche link wie kann man den löschen



Egal ob versehen oder nicht, noch so ein Link und du kannst dir ein neues Forum suchen.

@stawacz79: Quote den Mist doch bitte nicht auch noch mit....


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Atropa am 03.12.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Belator am 03.12.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja sorry da hab ich garnich dran gedacht das der link auch mit gequotet wird


----------



## Freezeman (3. Dezember 2008)

Atropa am 03.12.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Belator am 03.12.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigstens haben wir alle mal gelacht   

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema:
So ich wie die ganze Sache hier sehe ist das wohl der größte Skandal seit Gothic 3.  Was ich dabei nicht verstehen kann ist, wie man das Spiel soo schlecht portieren kann. Auf der 360 lief das Spiel super. Gut, zwar nicht mit einer hohen Auflösung und extremer Weitsicht, aber das was jetzt auf den normalen PCs flüssig möglich ist ging auch da. 
Für mich ist das schon erbärmlich was Take2/Rockstar da abziehen, schnell noch die Kohle vom Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen und die Kunden vor die Wand laufen lassen...   



Spoiler



Gut, dass ich mir für GTA4 ne 360 geleistet hab. Die Anschaffung hat sich jetzt erst recht gelohnt.


----------



## Kicking (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Installation war das schlimmste,was ich bisher erlebt habe.Nachdem ich es endlich zum laufen bekommen hatte,abgespeichert und beendet.Ein erneutes starten des Spiels ist nicht möglich.Abbruch mit jedesmal einer anderen Fehlermeldung! WTF!!!


----------



## excitusz (3. Dezember 2008)

Elbart am 03.12.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 03.12.2008 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja die meisten können halt nicht um Ecken Denken geschweige den in 4D 
Ich hingegen schon , sicherlich sind die entwickler Schuld, aber der Grund wieso gta4 erst auf Konsolen kam war der, das Rockstar angst hatte das sich GTA4 durch die PC raubkopierer nicht mehr so gut verkauft.


Durch dieses Denken mussten sie sich auf die Konsolen version Konzentrieren und haben es halt einige Monate   es verbugggt aufn Markt geschmissen, den rest kannste dir denken  


Ach ja der erste satz ist die Ironie dieser Geschichte


----------



## Schokk (3. Dezember 2008)

@stawacz79 da hast du dein securom etc. mist das hab ich versucht dir zu erklären. Genau diesen "stress" meinte ich. das is so sicher das es bei vielen nich mal läuft. so wie es aussieht werd ich es mir auch kaufen und dann cracken falls es nich läuft. Naja hab mir nich alles durchgelesen aber die ersten infos reichen mir schon.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Schokk am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @stawacz79 da hast du dein securom etc. mist das hab ich versucht dir zu erklären. Genau diesen "stress" meinte ich. das is so sicher das es bei vielen nich mal läuft. so wie es aussieht werd ich es mir auch kaufen und dann cracken falls es nich läuft. Naja hab mir nich alles durchgelesen aber die ersten infos reichen mir schon.




wie gesagt fan bin ich davon auch nich,,nur frag ich mich warum kein anderes securomspiel von mir(und bei vielen anderen) macken macht,das liegt hier garantiert an diesem socialclub und windowslive(hier n account,da n account,dann hier n updat und dort noch verlinken)da haben die irgendwas nich hinbekommen,nur der securomdreck is das mmn nich,das ganze is so kompliziert gemacht,da kanns ja nur zu problemen kommen


----------



## devastor99 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das ist halt mittlerweile das übliche Spiel der Spielezeitschriften. Dessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing gell.

Kein Wunder das die Abozahlen und Auflagen in den Keller gehen die letzen Jahren. Die Qualität ist einfach miserabel. Dazu kommen halt diese vorher aufs übelste gehypten und bei Release in den Himmel gehobene Spiele.

Wenn Computec noch ein wenig Anstand hätte, dann würde man dem Spiel keine Wertung verpassen und vor dem Kauf in der jetzigen Fassung komplett abraten aber Anzeigenkunden sind halt anscheinend doch wichtiger als die Leser.

Das an der bisherigen Wertung nichts verändert wird spricht ja bereits Bände.


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> das Rockstar angst hatte das sich GTA4 durch die PC raubkopierer nicht mehr so gut verkauft.


Wenn man für einen glitzernden Bierdeckel mit dem GTA4-Aufdruck 50Euronen zahlt und dafür mit Fehlermeldungen erschlagen wird, sind die "Raubkopierer" die geringere Sorge. Und falls Rockstar wirklich so viel Schiß vor "Raubkopierer" hat, wieso bringen sie es dann für PC raus? Gibt doch auch für X360/Wii genügend Raubkopien.  



			
				stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt fan bin ich davon auch nich,,nur frag ich mich warum kein anderes securomspiel von mir(und bei vielen anderen) macken macht,


Wie bei Starforce ist Securom nicht gleich Securom. Es gibt verschiedene Varianten und es hängt auch vom Entwickler ab, wie tief man den Spielverhinderungsschutz ins Programm einbaut.


----------



## XIII13 (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja die meisten können halt nicht um Ecken Denken geschweige den in 4D
> Ich hingegen schon , sicherlich sind die entwickler Schuld, aber der Grund wieso gta4 erst auf Konsolen kam war der, das Rockstar angst hatte das sich GTA4 durch die PC raubkopierer nicht mehr so gut verkauft.
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum bringen sie dann, wenn sie schon mehrere Monate Zeit haben, trotzdem eine so verbuggte Version raus? Etwa weil sie damit mehr ehrliche Kunden erreichen wollen?
Nebenbei ist ein DRM-Kopierschutz sehr leicht zu knacken. Meistens reichen schon ein par ausgewechselte bzw gelöschte Zeilen.

Toll das du um die Ecke denken kannst. Jetzt musst du nur noch anfangen nachzudenken.

Bevor ichs vergesse, der letzte Satz ist die Ironie der Geschichte ...


----------



## excitusz (3. Dezember 2008)

Elbart am 03.12.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 03.12.2008 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja die konsolen version ist nicht verbuggt, es handelt sich hier um ein PC Problem, wozu Geld in eine Grafik maschine stecken, wenn 40% eh raubkopiert wird und das es auf konsolen raubkopien gibts is sicherlich so ,aber noch lange nicht so viele wie auf dem pc. aufn pc kann ja jeder 10 jährige kacknooob bereits sofort ein game brennen

und das sie es für pc rausbringen , naja ich habe ja meine taktik bereits erwähnt  sie wollen euch vergraueln damit noch mehr leute ne konsole kaufen und auch die spiele darauf, weil $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

Kotzt einen nur noch an. Dier machen Millionen und die Leute die dafür sorgen das die Gewinne machen glotzen auf`ne Fehlermeldung. 
Die Publisher kotzen mich alle nur noch an. 
Bring das Game morgen zurück und die können mich dann mal.
Das ist doch echt Leuteverarschung.... die kannten die Probs doch schon am Relaese-Tag !!!!


----------



## Elbart (3. Dezember 2008)

Was mich wundert ist, dass auf keiner englischsprachigen Seite, die ich so hin und wieder besuche, etwas von GTA4PC-Problemen erwähnt wird. 
Haben die keine (Regionaleinstellungen schuld?), werden die von T2 an der Berichterstattung gehindert oder habe ich die falschen Seiten in den Bookmarks?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2008)

Mich stinkts gewaltig an. Habe nach zig Versuchen GTA endlich zum Starten gebracht und dann kommen massive Grafikprobleme.

Hab zwar eine Geforce, aber der Hinweis auf die Beta-Treiberversion nützt mir nichts, weil ich dummerweise eine 7950 GT habe, die natürlich von dem Beta-Treiber für Vista 32-Bit wieder nicht akzeptiert wird. Gibts hier für diese Grafikkartengeneration eine Abhilfe oder ists für mich quasi "dumm gelaufen" ?


----------



## concipere (3. Dezember 2008)

DANKE - PC games für 92%- Wirklich DANKE!!!

Bei mir läuft GTA4 nicht. Ohne erkennbaren Grund. Allerdings hat die Aktivierung im Socialclub nicht funktioniert. Es gab eine Fehlermeldung. Mein Nickname ist da. Ich kann mich auch einloggen. Trotzdem ist mein Account nicht aktiviert! Und nu?

DANKE - PC games für 92%- Wirklich DANKE!!!

Und jetzt vom Kauf abraten... LOL


----------



## snowman1978 (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Elbart am 03.12.2008 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn alle jetzigen Pc Raubkopierer auf Konsole umgestiegen sind was meinst du wird da Passieren sollen sich die Publisher doch freuen das nur Pc games gecrackt werden und sollten versuchen das Problem auch da zu lassen und selbst die am meisten Kopierten titel fahren noch gewinn ein also lieber alles lassen wie es bisher war oder einfach sich neue Probleme schafen hm...


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

Da kann mal mal siehe wie beklopt das ganze system ist. Die sitzen Jahre lang an einem Game das inhaltlich und unterhaltsam wirklich gut ist, und dann sind die zu blöd mit all ihren millionen dafür zu sorgen das es auch auf den Rechnern derer laüft die das Game dan kaufen. 
Aber ich war das letzte mal so bescheuert zu glauben das man unterhalten wird sobald der anmeldescheiß und registrierungsmist abgeschlossen ist. 
Ein witz und für mich nur noch LEUTE verarschung was die mit allen ehrlichen Usern WELTWEIT abziehen.


----------



## slammy (3. Dezember 2008)

Elbart am 03.12.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert ist, dass auf keiner englischsprachigen Seite, die ich so hin und wieder besuche, etwas von GTA4PC-Problemen erwähnt wird.
> Haben die keine (Regionaleinstellungen schuld?), werden die von T2 an der Berichterstattung gehindert oder habe ich die falschen Seiten in den Bookmarks?



das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## Schokk (3. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.12.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Schokk am 03.12.2008 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das hatte ich auch vorher schon nich verstanden mit diesen Anmeldungen...völliger dreck, ich war schon kritisch aber das es soo schlimm wird, damit hab ich nich gerechnet.. Das übertrifft bisher alle "Nicht-Spielbaren-Spiele" oder sollte man eher nich startbare spiele nennen >.< und das man den fehler auch noch kennt is um so dämlicher. da überlegt man sich echt ne konsole zu kaufen. und zur info Crack is auch schon draussen aber obs damit geht weiß ich nicht..wär aber ne möglichkeit zu testen ob es so läuft.


----------



## concipere (3. Dezember 2008)

concipere am 03.12.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE - PC games für 92%- Wirklich DANKE!!!
> 
> Bei mir läuft GTA4 nicht. Ohne erkennbaren Grund. Allerdings hat die Aktivierung im Socialclub nicht funktioniert. Es gab eine Fehlermeldung. Mein Nickname ist da. Ich kann mich auch einloggen. Trotzdem ist mein Account nicht aktiviert! Und nu?
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt einfach einen neuen Nickname ausprobiert und aktiviert. Trotzdem will das Spiel nach Windows Live etc. nicht starten. Ohne Fehlermeldung!

GEIL. Spitzenempfehlung von PC GAMES ! 92%


----------



## Mandavar (3. Dezember 2008)

Erschreckend, zu sehen, was hier einige an Problemen haben. Ich hab jetzt 4 Stunden nonstop gespielt, und hatte keinerlei Bugs. Keine Abstürze, Freezes oder Bugs im Spiel. Keine schlechte Performance (immer zwischen 40 und 60 FPS). Ich hab Missionen gespielt und alles mögliche andere gemacht. Alles ohne Probleme. Auf mich wirkte das ganze sogar sehr ausgereift und gut programiert. Das klingt für die, die Probleme haben, sicher wie Hohn. Hoffentlich gibt Rockstar bald einen Patch heraus. Das Spiel ist zumindest bei mir echt sehenswert. Klasse Story und keinerlei Langeweile.

Hier mein System:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id79124

Alle Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Als Grafiktreiber verwende ich zur Zeit den 180.48 WHQL.

Vieleicht hilft es ja beim Fehlersuchen. Ich wette, der Fehler im Spielcode ist nur eine Kleinigkeit mit großer Auswirkung, weil es ja bei mir absolut ohne Probleme läuft. Wären es viele Ursachen, würde sicher auch was davon bei mir auftreten. Hoffentlich findet man bei Rockstar schnell eine Lösung.


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab GTA auf der PS3 gespielt. Allerding auf einem 52 Zöller. Und die Grafik ist da schrott gewesen. Gleich nächsten Tag zurück gebracht. Und die PC Version geht morgen auch zurück..... und dann kann Rockstar und Co mit ihrem ach so heiligen Kopierschutz mir am a.....h lecken. Solln die doch DVD`s mit Kopierschutz verkaufen wenn die so geil drauf sind. 
Solche Ideoten.


----------



## concipere (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso floss das mit den üblen Bugs und dem Kopierschutz nicht in den Test und die prozentuale Bewertung ein?



 SEHR GUTE FRAGE!    

Hallo? Hier hat die PC GAMES voll bei mir verkackt! Die nächsten Ausgaben boykottiere ich, bis ich die 44,- EURO wieder drin haben...


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Spielspaß 92%.... na ich hab mich beim Installieren köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Elbart am 03.12.2008 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja auf Konsolen gab es natürlich keine Probleme:

PS3-Version mit Abstürzen und Online-Problemen?
GTA 4 plagued with bugs, PS3 suffers more than Xbox 360

Wenn du noch mehr links willst, kann ich dir gerne posten. Rockstar scheint in letzter Zeit große Probleme zu haben, auch die PC Version von Bully hatte unter technischen Schwierigkeiten gelitten. Also scheint es langsam wirklich kein Ausrutscher zu sein, sondern Rockstar fängt an jowoodsche Züge zu bekommen.


----------



## Mandavar (3. Dezember 2008)

@Elbart

HAH! Das kann tatsächlich die Lösung sein! Ich hab bei mir alles in englisch installiert, weil ich viel mit einem amerikanischen Freund spiele, und dann die gleiche Sprache im Spiel einfach praktisch ist. Ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme! Probiert das doch mal aus!


----------



## concipere (3. Dezember 2008)

Mandavar am 03.12.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Erschreckend, zu sehen, was hier einige an Problemen haben. Ich hab jetzt 4 Stunden nonstop gespielt, und hatte keinerlei Bugs. Keine Abstürze, Freezes oder Bugs im Spiel. Keine schlechte Performance (immer zwischen 40 und 60 FPS). Ich hab Missionen gespielt und alles mögliche andere gemacht. Alles ohne Probleme. Auf mich wirkte das ganze sogar sehr ausgereift und gut programiert. Das klingt für die, die Probleme haben, sicher wie Hohn. Hoffentlich gibt Rockstar bald einen Patch heraus. Das Spiel ist zumindest bei mir echt sehenswert. Klasse Story und keinerlei Langeweile.
> 
> Hier mein System:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. Aber leider habe ich auch ein aktuelles System. Nvidia Treiber 180.48 ,  .NET etc. alles aktuell...

Einfach nur zum


----------



## Gustavo (3. Dezember 2008)

ja kann ich Dir sagen warum der Kopierschutz beim Test nicht berücksichtigt wurde. 
Die haben die Vorabversion offline getestet und ich glaube auch das das Game soweit ok ist. 
Der Publisher weiß doch was er zum testen schickt, und die Jungs von PC Games hätten doch sofort alarm geschlagen wenn es Probs gegeben hätte. Aber NEIN der Hersteller schickt ne funktionierende Version vorab mit irgend einer beschissenen Ausrede, PC GAMES testet und wertet super, die Leute kaufen weil Produkt ja auch gut.... Publisher ist fleißig am Geld zählen und die User sind die angearschten. 
Das ist wie ne Kaffeefahrt, jeder hat ne Decke "for nothing" gkauft und der Verkäufer ist zufrieden.


----------



## Mandavar (3. Dezember 2008)

concipere am 03.12.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tipps. Aber leider habe ich auch ein aktuelles System. Nvidia Treiber 180.48 ,  .NET etc. alles aktuell...
> 
> Einfach nur zum




Probier das mla mit den englischen Spracheinstellungen während der Installation! EEventuell liegt es ja wirklich daran, dass ich das Spiel komplett in englisch installiert hab!


----------



## Olibaerchen (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Bei mir das gleiche. Hab heute das Spiel "GTA 4" gekauft. 

Nach der Instillation und anmelden im Social Club und bei Windows live.

Kommt nur noch die Meldung "GTA IV funktioniert nicht mehr. Es wird nach einer lösung gesucht..." und ENDE nichts geht.

Mein System:
Windows Vista Ulitmate 64
Intel Q9300 4x2,5Ghz
8192MB PC-800
ATI Radeon HD4870, 512MB


Das war mit 100%er sicherheit das letze spiel was ich mir von Rockstargames gekauft hab.

Ein paar Bugs sind ja "noch ok" aber das garnichts läuft ...


----------



## raccoon (3. Dezember 2008)

excitusz am 03.12.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und das sie es für pc rausbringen , naja ich habe ja meine taktik bereits erwähnt  sie wollen euch vergraueln damit noch mehr leute ne konsole kaufen und auch die spiele darauf, weil $$$$$$$$$$$$



Tjoaaa... hat geklappt! GTAIV hat bei mir das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht. Nach gut zehn Jahren kommt demnächst wieder eine Konsole ins Haus. Bin gespannt, wann dort DRM gang und gebe wird.  *sniff*


----------



## excitusz (3. Dezember 2008)

raccoon am 03.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 03.12.2008 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



microschlau wird kein DRM dort verwenden ^^, was sie tun werden, DOwnloadbare games für geringeren preis und zusätzlich bei original gekauften games eine geheime aktivierung eines spiels durch die serien nummer, achso dann wird der inet anschluss natürlich pflicht sein bei dern ächsten konsolen generation.

Aber ich glaube damit werden wir ab 2012 kaum probleme haben ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

raccoon am 03.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 03.12.2008 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratuliere, dann haben sie aber genau das erreicht, was sie wollen. Dann können sie bei dir dann bis zu 70 Euro für ein Spiel verlangen und dir noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Freezeman (3. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> raccoon am 03.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob einem nun die Hardwareindustrie oder die Publisher das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen ist nun wirklich egal...


----------



## teichi04 (3. Dezember 2008)

Für alle mit dem Issue 1 - Fatal Error MMA10 on saving the game
Zieht einfach das internetKabel bei mir funktionierts.

wie es mit speichern aussieht hab ich noch nicht getestet.

viel erfolg


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub das größte Problem ist diese Rockstar Games Social Club Software. Wenn man nämlich kein Internet dann dran hat oder die irgendwie blockt, geht das Spiel aufeinmal...hmmmm.  Führt man sie aus geht wieder gar nichts.


----------



## karo4ever (3. Dezember 2008)

In dem Fachgeschäft meines Vertrauens hat mir der Verkäufer davon abgeraten dieses Spiel zu kaufen. Und nach einer halben Stunde Forum und News lesen bin ich der Meinung dass dieses Spiel auf keinen Rechner gehört.
Erst die Kunde mit der Ankündigung "schlichterer Kopierschutzmethoden" beruhigen wollen und dann sowas. Warum kann ich nur mit Windows Live Account speichern? Und welchen Nutzen hat das Rockstar Tool im Offline Single Player?

Danke PCG für die ehrliche Empfehlung es liegen zu lassen. Ich muss das ganze mal erweitern: kein Patch der Welt kann den Vertrauensverlust in diese Firma wieder gut machen. Glückwunsch Rockstar.

so long
Karo


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir ruckelt es ziemlich stark.. so macht es keinen Spaß. Dazu muss ich wohl sagen, dass mein AMD X2 4200+ grade so die Mindestanforderungen geschafft hat. Ist das Spiel denn sehr CPU Intensiv? denn bei mir ists eigtl fast egal welche Grafikeinsellungen ich wähle. Es ruckelt  auf low,  mid und high.^^ Als ob es nicht gereicht hätte den halben Tag zu brauchen um  das Spiel irgendwie zum laufen zu bekommen..

AMD X2 4200+ (original Takt)
GF 8800GTX (768MB)
2GB
XP SP(jetzt 3..)

Desweiteren hab ich enorme Probleme mit dem Sound.. es kratzt und zerrt nur so dass die eigtl sehr geilen Intros nur noch eine Qual sind und auch sonst ist es nciht viel besser. Und OHNE Sound spielt man keinen GTA-Titel.

In der gesamten Geschichte hat Rockstar es geschafft jeden Teil der GTA Serie (eigtl auch jedes andere Spiel) perfekt zum Release zu veröffenlichen und dann das grandios versiebte GTA IV. Hoffe ich kann es bald ohne Performance Probleme genießen.
Wäre geil wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## teichi04 (4. Dezember 2008)

hab ne HD 4870 1024Mb 

und es ruckelt ebenfalls auf allen einstellungen
4gb Ram
AMD 2.8Ghz Dual Core Prozessor


----------



## IamHollywood (4. Dezember 2008)

Freezeman am 03.12.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöne verschwörungstheorie ... aber es gab nun mal auch auf der konsole (bei mir ps3) das allgemeine problem, dass spielstände nicht geladen werden konnten wenn das internetkabel angeschlossen war ... war allerdings anscheinend nur ein temporäres problem, welches schon behoben wurde.

leave it or love it ... auf na konsole hat man zumindest keine probs mit der grafik


----------



## SKJmin (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so enttäuschend wird...

*Installationen*
Zero Probleme!

*Aktivierung*
Zero Probleme!

*Spielstart*
Zero Probleme! (**)

*Grafik*
Übelster Müll!! 
Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForceGTX 280 und selbst dort kann man
die Werte nicht aufs Maximum stellen!  Sicht jedenfalls nicht! (@1280x1024) 

Selbst bei den Mitteleinstellungen, ruckelt es teilweise, wenn man sich mal schnell umdreht! Einfach nur LOL!! Sehr schlecht programmiert!!
(System : siehe Sig)

*Steuerung*
Ich finde das dies der grösste Hammer ist!
Man kann KEINE Gamepads konfigurieren außer dem XBOX-Pad!

Bei den Einstellungen ist ein XBOX-Pad eingraviert...was für eine Frechheit!
Selbst mit Joy2Key hat man mächtige Probleme!

Ist das erste GTA, wo ich wirklich mit Maus und Keyboard spielen muss...unglaublich!

Eine Frage an die Cummunity!
Ist die Steuerung der Autos wirklich so schwer oder kommt mir das nur so vor!
Man bekommt fast keine Kurve hin...^^

Außerdem startet GTa im 32 Bit Modus.... lol


**falls die Meldung MMA10 auftaucht wie folgt vorgehen!

1) Rockstar Games Social Club starten!
2) Wenn das DOS Fenster augtaucht einfach "ausloggen" (nicht verlassen)
3) Wenn man INGAME ist, ALT+TAB und wieder "einloggen"
4) Wieder zurück zum Spiel!!


----------



## Elbart (4. Dezember 2008)

SKJmin am 04.12.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Grafik*
> Übelster Müll!!
> Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForceGTX 280 und selbst dort kann man
> die Werte nicht aufs Maximum stellen!  Sicht jedenfalls nicht! (@1280x1024)
> ...


Aus "GTAIV Graphics Settings.doc" von der RG-Site:

"Most users using current PC hardware as of December 2008 are advised to use medium graphics settings. Higher settings are provided for future generations of PCs with higher specifications than are currently widely available."

Sowas kann man sich nicht ausdenken...


----------



## Magicnorris (4. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir ruckelt es ziemlich stark.. so macht es keinen Spaß. Dazu muss ich wohl sagen, dass mein AMD X2 4200+ grade so die Mindestanforderungen geschafft hat. Ist das Spiel denn sehr CPU Intensiv? denn bei mir ists eigtl fast egal welche Grafikeinsellungen ich wähle. Es ruckelt  auf low,  mid und high.^^ Als ob es nicht gereicht hätte den halben Tag zu brauchen um  das Spiel irgendwie zum laufen zu bekommen..

AMD X2 4200+ (original Takt)
GF 8800GTX (768MB)
2GB
XP SP(jetzt 3..)

Desweiteren hab ich enorme Probleme mit dem Sound.. es kratzt und zerrt nur so dass die eigtl sehr geilen Intros nur noch eine Qual sind und auch sonst ist es nciht viel besser. Und OHNE Sound spielt man keinen GTA-Titel.

In der gesamten Geschichte hat Rockstar es geschafft jeden Teil der GTA Serie (eigtl auch jedes andere Spiel) perfekt zum Release zu veröffenlichen und dann das grandios versiebte GTA IV. Hoffe ich kann es bald ohne Performance Probleme genießen.
Wäre geil wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. 

edit: sound ist wieder in ordnung..


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

Magicnorris am 04.12.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir ruckelt es ziemlich stark.. so macht es keinen Spaß. Dazu muss ich wohl sagen, dass mein AMD X2 4200+ grade so die Mindestanforderungen geschafft hat. Ist das Spiel denn sehr CPU Intensiv? denn bei mir ists eigtl fast egal welche Grafikeinsellungen ich wähle. Es ruckelt  auf low,  mid und high.^^ Als ob es nicht gereicht hätte den halben Tag zu brauchen um  das Spiel irgendwie zum laufen zu bekommen..
> 
> AMD X2 4200+ (original Takt)
> GF 8800GTX (768MB)
> ...



Das ist doch der Beweis dafür, dass sich Rockstar für die PC Gamer nen Schei..s interessiert. Die Kohle liegt in der Konsole und nicht im PC... Auf der PS3 hab ich noch keinen einzigen Bug in dem Spiel entdeckt..


----------



## Olibaerchen (4. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das größte Problem ist diese Rockstar Games Social Club Software. Wenn man nämlich kein Internet dann dran hat oder die irgendwie blockt, geht das Spiel aufeinmal...hmmmm.  Führt man sie aus geht wieder gar nichts.



Joo danke für den tip, wenn man Internet aus lässt und das gemecker vom spiel ignoriert, kann man zumindest im singel-player-modus zocken.
Speichern lässt es sich auch ohne internet.

Naja Grafik lässt zu wünschen übrig. Erster eindruck ist nicht so gut.
Ruckeln tut nix, aber höchste eistellung läst sich nicht einstellen.

Mein System:
Windows Vista Ulitmate 64
Intel Q9300 4x2,5Ghz
8192MB PC-800
ATI Radeon HD4870, 512MB


----------



## Graugon (4. Dezember 2008)

Also die PcGames wurde von Rockstar genauso getäuscht und verarscht wie die Spieler selbst. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass manche Magazine die 100 Punkte vergeben haben, sind die 92 sicher keine absolute Hypewertung in diesem Falle.

Was die ganzen Probleme angeht dann kann ich den GTA Zockern nur folgenden Spruch ans Herz legen: Jeder bekommt dass was er verdient hat. In diesem Sinne noch viel Spass mit eurem lieblings Kriegsverbrecher beim Durchstöbern der GTA Technik-Foren.


----------



## Tollero (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern geholt. Die Installation fand ich schon nervig, jedoch irgendwie akzeptabel (was tut man nicht alles für ein GTA). Es läuft fast ohne Probleme.

Mein Renchner:
E8400, 4GB RAM, GTS8800
Auf mittleren Details bei einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 läuft es auch ganz gut.  Ein paar Abstürze hatte ich aber auch schon, und es kommt nach dem Start jedes mal 'ne Fehlermeldung, und ich glaube das hat bis jetzt noch keiner geschrieben, dass Adobe Flash-Player nicht richtig funktioniert, was zur Folge hat, dass das Spiel minimiert wird und manchmal nicht mehr aufgeht. Der Flash Player wird benutzt, um beim Startbildschirm aktuelle News aus dem "Buena Vista Social Club" anzuzeigen.

Aber das ist ja, nachdem was hier so beschrieben wird, nur ein umgefallener Sack Reis in China.

Viel Glück euch noch, denn ich finde, wenn das Spiel läuft, dann machts auch Spaß! (besonders online)


----------



## hondapower (4. Dezember 2008)

Core2Duo E6400 2GHz
3GB Ram
EVGA Geforce 7950GX2 mit aktuellem Treiber

Spiel ist unspielbar, sollte es überhaupt mal starten und nicht zu nem Bluescreen führen.

Das Ding geht zurück zu amazon. Denn was ich da erhalten habe ist nicht einmal als mangelhaft einzustufen, das ist hochgradig ungenügend. Für dieses Stück Datenmüll müsste die Schulnote 99 eingeführt werden!

Ich spiele ansonsten Games wie Doom3, X3, DeadSpace usw. mit maximaler Auflösung auf 1680x1050! Dort ruckelt gar nichts!

Bei GTA IV kann ich nicht mal die Straße erkennen. Ich seh nur ein Auto und ansonsten viel abgehackte Grafik. Bei dem Fahren in der ersten mission konnte ich nur anhand der Leuchtspur der Karte unten erkennen wo ich mich ungefähr hinbewege. Dabei hab ich unfgefähr 50 Fußgänger getötet und einen davon an der Wand entlanggeschleift!

Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall noch eher ne Alpha-Version. Unspielbar und nicht fertig. Sämtliche Eigenschaften die zugesichert wurden fehlen, außer der Installation mit der Onlineanmeldung, das funktioniert ja. Toll!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn ich mir überhaupt noch Spiele kaufe, dann vom Ramschstapel!


----------



## Boharang (4. Dezember 2008)

So. Nachdem ich viele Stunden mit Treiberneuinstallierungen meiner GraKa (wobei alle meinen anderen neuen Games wie Fallout 3, FarCry 2 und andere SUUUPER liefen) GTAIV zum laufen bekommen habe ein paar Dinge zu dem Spiel:

Finde es zum ersten eine ausgewachsene Frechheit, dass ich mein fast 50€ teures Logitech Cordless Rumble Pad NICHT BENUTZEN kann... PFUI!!! Das ist echt mal sowas von dreist und wahrscheinlich sogar verboten (Ausser es steht neben anderem Müll in irgendeiner EULA *ironiean* "Damit Microsoft mehr Geld verdient und ihren bescheuerten XBOX Controller auch auf dem PC etablieren können, geht diese Spiel mit KEINEM ANDEREN Pad der Welt *ironieaus-oder auch nich*

ECHT FRECH!!!

Zweitens finde auch ich diese ganze Zusatzprogramm Microsoft Schlive und Banana Vista Club drecksmüllkacke auch echt mal zu derbe!!! Jetzt muss ich 2 Hintergrundanwendungen auf dem ohnehin verseuchten VISTA laufen lassen um GTA zocken zu können! Danke auch!!
Um meinen Rechner so effizient nutzen zu können wie es geht, achte ich immer darauf so wenig im Hintergrund wie möglich, nein sogar generell so wenig Blödsinn wie möglich Installiert zu haben.
Und nun werde ich gezwungen Tick Trick und Track laufen zu lassen!!

Zum Spiel:
Das die Story und das Gameplay einfach hammer sind lässt sich nicht leugnen!!! Hab jetzt 2 Stunden gezockt und finde das das gelungste GTA bisher. Es ist alles Stimmig, das eigenleben der Bevölkerung der Stadt ist wahnsinnig detailiert (Leute spannen wenns anfängt zu regnen den Schirm auf etc).
Die 92% rein fürs Spiel sind mindestens Gerechtfertigt!!

Performance ist soweit bei mir soweit i.O. (1680x1050px, Sehr Hohe Renderquali, alle Regler auf 2/3 bis auf Sichtweite auf 1/2 bei Core2Duo 2*3Ghz, 4GB RAM, 8800GTS 640mb Graka von XFX).
Lediglich komisches "kriseln" am Rand der Schatten fällt negativ auf, sowie, dass Schatten gerade an Objekten generell komisch kriseln. kA woran das liegt.

Musste mal meinen Dampf ablassen


----------



## Jay1977 (4. Dezember 2008)

So,
Nach dem Start-Probleme heut Vormittag, wurd es dann zum Nachmittag besser, Spiel läuft/lief ohne Probleme kein Ruckeln und Zuckeln ... 
Grafik gefällt MIR sehr gut, Story bis lang stimmig .. bis eben mal so 2 Std den MultiPlayer getestet ... sehr witzig ... mit 3 Mann aus meinem Team im Bus durch die Strassen und die anderen gejagt bzw überfahren. 
ALSO: Wenns läuft , Läufts ... ICH find das Spiel Super


----------



## snowman1978 (4. Dezember 2008)

Mein System

AMD X2 6000+
8800GT
4G Ram 800
Vista 32 Ultimate SP 2

Muss sagen das das Spiel stabiel läuft einziges manko kann texturdetails nicht auf hoch stellen.
Was mich aber stört ist dieser extreme Treppeneffect und das die Schatten so mieserabel aussehen mal von der schwamigen Steuerung abgesehen.


----------



## badener30 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht, was sich die ehrlichen PC Spieler noch alles gefallen lassen! Falls noch nicht gekauft, Finger weg von diesem unfertigen Schrott! Falls das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist, Spiel zurückgeben und Geld wiederholen! Ganz einfach!!!


----------



## Leon2019 (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin
Zu dem Spiel selbst kann ich nur sagen es ist grandios geworden, lässt man den Üblen Hardwarehunger weg und sieht sich nur das Gameplay ect an sind die 92 % durchaus gerechtfertigt. Ich selbst war wärend der Installation schon kurz davor das Spiel zurück zu bringen. Nach ca einer Stunde, 20 min davon nur das Kopieren der Daten auf die Festplatte.... der Rest überall online regestrieren, ect "gings aber auch schon los". 
Dank Fraps hab ich gestern die Performance halbwegs in den Griff bekommen (Windows XP Q9500 3 Gb Ram GTX 260) Sichtweite 50% Details 50% Fahrzeuge 50% 6 Schatten Texturen auf Mittel und Rendering max... das seltsame hierbei ist das auser Sichtweite und die Texturen Einstellungen der rest ziemlich schnuppe zu sein scheint und dass Nachts die Performance in den Keller geht, wenn man ein Auto fährt ... zertrümmert man die Frontscheinwerfer steigen die FPS von 21 auf 31... Abhilfe schaffte das Runterdrehn der Schatten von 16 auf 6 wobei diese eh beknackt aussehen und man auch drauf verzichten könnte... Abstürze oä gab es bei mir nur einmal.
Vieleicht wäre die Performance um einiges besser, bräuchte man nicht wärend des spielens Windows-Live und den im hintergrund aktiven Social Club. Selbst wenn man Offline spielt muss der Mist aktiv sein, da sonst Speichern nicht möglich ist.Wobei ich mich ernsthaft Frage wie Rockstar zu ihren Hardware Anforderungen kommt.

Lässt man diese Macken ausser acht, bleibt wie gesagt ein grandioses Spiel.


----------



## Leon2019 (4. Dezember 2008)

hups nachtrag hab nen q9950 also 2.6 ghz schei** intel bezeichnungen


----------



## TCPip2k (4. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht :

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7431104&mid=7433593#7433593

Vorne weg: Es läuft trotz ATI 3870, AAABER... lest weiter...


----------



## xgravex (4. Dezember 2008)

Freezeman am 03.12.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
gehts noch? Da is ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied mein guter^^
Ausserdem wird dir hier faktisch aufgedrückt WER dir das Geld dann rauszieht,du kannst kaum mehr selbst entscheiden und MUSST gezwungenermassen ein Konsolengame für 10-15 Euro mehr wie vorher kaufen,was in der Entwicklung bildlich gesehen dann 10-15 Euro WENIGER gekostet hat


----------



## image (4. Dezember 2008)

ich habe die radeon 4870 X2

spiel starte auch erst mal ohne grafikfehler aber nach paar minuten wird es UNSPIELBAR ..das ganze bild fängt an zu schaukeln was sich immer weiter reinsteigert bis gar nix mehr geht..so stark das man gar nicht mehr auf den monitor gucken kann ^^.

hat jemand das selbe problem und ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt ? ^^


----------



## MahabHabib (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen 

Auch ich habe fast 1,5 Stunden damit verbracht, etliche Programme zu installieren, Registrierungen durchzuführen (danke Datenschutz), vergebliche Login Versuche über mich ergehen zu lassen und am Ende auch noch bemerken zu müssen, dass man bei Games for Windows angemeldet sein MUSS, um Spielstände laden bzw. speichern zu können. 

Kurz, das ganze ist eine ABSOLUTE FRECHHEIT!!!! Jeder Cracker wird das Spiel in 10 Sekunden  "registriert" und lauffähig haben. Der ehrliche Kunde ist hier der Dumme. Der absoluten Abschuss ist, dass anscheinend nur X-Box 360 Controller unterstützt werden. Zumindest macht mein BigBen Wireless Game Pad keinen muggs in GTA 4.

Eigentlich sollte man gegen derartiges Vorgehen eine Sammelklage erheben. Wenn ich Eigentum erworben habe, ist es meiner Ansicht nach äußerst fraglich, ob ein Hersteller das Recht besitzt, einen Kunden zur Registrierung zu zwingen. Ebenso zu verlangen, dass ein Kunde online sein muss. Was machen hier ISDN Benutzer? 
Ebenso die Kontroller Frage. Wenn es so ist, dass ich nur dieses spezielle Gamepad auf einem PC benutzen kann um das Spiel zu steuern (neben der Tastatur), kann das nicht rechtens sein.

Soll so die Zukunft von Computerspielen aussehen?! Nein Danke 

Gruß
Mahab


----------



## Nixtot (4. Dezember 2008)

image am 04.12.2008 06:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die radeon 4870 X2
> 
> spiel starte auch erst mal ohne grafikfehler aber nach paar minuten wird es UNSPIELBAR ..das ganze bild fängt an zu schaukeln was sich immer weiter reinsteigert bis gar nix mehr geht..so stark das man gar nicht mehr auf den monitor gucken kann ^^.
> 
> hat jemand das selbe problem und ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt ? ^^



Ja, ein Original kaufen ... und ohne cracks oder sonstwas installieren -


----------



## Graugon (4. Dezember 2008)

image am 04.12.2008 06:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die radeon 4870 X2
> 
> spiel starte auch erst mal ohne grafikfehler aber nach paar minuten wird es UNSPIELBAR ..das ganze bild fängt an zu schaukeln was sich immer weiter reinsteigert bis gar nix mehr geht..so stark das man gar nicht mehr auf den monitor gucken kann ^^.
> 
> hat jemand das selbe problem und ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt ? ^^



Lol, und wieder hat sich ein Raubkopierer selber enttarnt, schonn doof sowas^^ 

Dafür bekommste von mir ein herzlichstes


----------



## SoulflyA (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ging die Installation reibungslos. Hatte nur 2 mal Probleme. Das erste beim ersten Start, weil ich kein SP3 installiert hatte und das 2 nach 2 Stunden spielen hat sich das Spiel aufgehangen, war aber nich weiter wild, ging dann gleich weiter. Was echt blöd is das das Spiel den RAM der GraKa als begrenzung nimmt und das vorn und hinten nich hinhaut.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3000MHz
4GB RAM
2 x GeForce 8800 GTX


----------



## Mandavar (4. Dezember 2008)

So langsam wirds doof.

Ich kann verstehn, warum viele sauer sind. Warum man bemängelt, dass man das Spiel zum teil nicht einmal starten kann.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist sinnloses und langsam albernes "Extrem-Hassen".

"Die sind doch k***e, die blöden fi**er bei Rockstar." Ist keine Kritik, sondern niveauloses gesabbel. Hier fängt man langsam aber sicher an, sich lächerlich zu machen. Das allerdings ist nicht das, was die meisten hier wollen. Man möchte, dass Rockstar das ernst nimmt. Wenn sich hier aber inzwischen sogar über Grafik und das lenken von Autos beschwert wird, WAS IDENTISCH ODER BESSER ALS IN DER KONSOLENVERSION IST, wird Rockstar das zur kenntniss nehmen, und behaupten, dass der Großteil der Konsolenspieler Gefallen daran hatte, womit sie recht haben. Ergo, wenn ihr wollt, dass Rockstar eure M einung ernst nimmt, werdet ihr das garnicht über "ich geb das Spiel zurrück" erreichen. Die haben ja schon 6 MILLIONEN kopien auf den Konsolen verkauft.

Meine Bitte: Bleibt sachlich, und versucht nicht, euren Protest zu übertreiben. Kommentare wie "Die A****löscher können sich alle verpi***n" ist sicher eher schädlich, als nützlich.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Graugon am 04.12.2008 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> image am 04.12.2008 06:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie kommt ihr bitte darauf das er ne "raubkopie" hat? Den fehler hat mir nen Kunde gestern auch beschrieben und der hatte auch ne Radeon..   

Heute werd ich mir angewöhnen ATI käufern das spiel auszureden und das die sich was anderes kaufen, in ihrem eigenen interesse


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

MahabHabib am 04.12.2008 06:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz, das ganze ist eine ABSOLUTE FRECHHEIT!!!! Jeder Cracker wird das Spiel in 10 Sekunden  "registriert" und lauffähig haben. Der ehrliche Kunde ist hier der Dumme. Der absoluten Abschuss ist, dass anscheinend nur X-Box 360 Controller unterstützt werden. Zumindest macht mein BigBen Wireless Game Pad keinen muggs in GTA 4.


Dann lies dir mal den Beitrag von image durch. Das passiert nämlich, wenn man probiert GTA IV mit einem Crack 'zum laufen zu bringen'.

Erinnert mich an andere Spiele, z.B. Codemasters.
"Fade - Originalspiele verschlechtern sich nicht!" 



R* Social Club 'Zwangsinstallation' sowie Microsoft Live 'Zwangsinstallation' sind einfach schlecht, meiner Meinung nach, das hätte man Optional machen sollen. Denn das ist, soweit ich weiss, nur notwendig wenn man unbedingt "Online" spielen will, und nicht jeder will GTA IV online spielen.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

und was machst du wenn die erkennung ob es gecrackt ist nicht richtig funktioniert?

Ich erinnere da mal an Siedler 3, Anno 1602, diverse frühere Securom titel, Starforce titel, das wär jetzt nichts neues


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie kommt ihr bitte darauf das er ne "raubkopie" hat? Den fehler hat mir nen Kunde gestern auch beschrieben und der hatte auch ne Radeon..


Weil man in div. Foren darüber liest das genau dieser "Effekt" entsteht wenn man einen Crack für GTA IV einsetzt.

Ich erinner gerne mal an Mass Effect, wo auch einige Leute meinten, sie hätten keine Sternenkarte & steif und fest meinten, sie hätten es auch legal erworben.

Schlussendlich kann man aber sagen, dass 95% aller Leute, die *dieses* Problem hatten, einen Crack eingesetzt haben ... und ich bin einfach so frei und behaupte das gleiche für GTA IV.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

ja aber aufgrund der fehlerdichte die GTA 4 scheinbar hat sollte man da nicht sofort die "böser raubkopierer" keule schwingen

wenn das spiel sonst überall sich normal verhalten würde, was es aber scheinbar eben nicht tut.. Mass Effect war ja recht bugfrei


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> und was machst du wenn die erkennung ob es gecrackt ist nicht richtig funktioniert?
> 
> Ich erinnere da mal an Siedler 3, Anno 1602, diverse frühere Securom titel, Starforce titel, das wär jetzt nichts neues


Hmm? Muss ich jetzt den Kommentar verstehen?
Gab es gesicherte Berichte von Leuten, die Siedler 3 im Original haben und trotzdem in einer Eisenschmiede Schweine produziert haben? 

Des Weiteren wüsste ich nicht, warum du hier SecuROM oder Starforce als "Ursache" aufführst, der Kopierschutz hat damit nichts zutun, sondern die Programmierer vom Spiel überprüfen selber, ob der Programmcode verändert wurde und bauen dann solche "Trigger" ein.

Wie gesagt, es gibt nie eine 100% Sicherheit, aber man kann sich an bestimmten Faktoren schon daran orientieren und bislang hatte ich / wir hier in diesem Forum den richtigen Riecher ob jemand ein Spiel im Original hat oder eher nicht.

Nenn es ... äh ... Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 04.12.2008 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, mir ist das passiert, erst nach nem Patch verschwand das, Starforce und Securom werfen mir gerne mal an den kopf "CD/Emulationssoftware gefunden" dabei ist davon garnichts installiert, einige verweigern den start auch gleich komplett weil angeblich keine originalCD/DVD im laufwerk liegt etc

ist halt als beispiel das ein kopierschutz auch mal welche betrifft die die spiele original gekauft haben

natürluch gibts da gewisse faktoren, aber bei spielen die so extrem probleme machen sollte man da doch etwas vorsichtiger sein, zudem gibts es durchaus eine funktionierende version.. ich glaube kaum das sich ne große releasegroupe fehlerhafte releases unter die finger holt, aber das sollte man jetzt nicht vertiefen..


----------



## Rabowke (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, mir ist das passiert, erst nach nem Patch verschwand das,


Mag jetzt doof klinge, aber "Beweise"? Screenshot, or it didn't happend. 



> Starforce und Securom werfen mir gerne mal an den kopf "CD/Emulationssoftware gefunden" dabei ist davon garnichts installiert, einige verweigern den start auch gleich komplett weil angeblich keine originalCD/DVD im laufwerk liegt etc


Das hat aber jetzt überhaupt nichts mit meiner Aussage oben zutun. Ich rede von Programmcode, der die Spielmechanik verändert. Wie besagtes Siedler 3 oder Op. Flashpoint ( Fade! ).

Du redest vom Kopierschutz selber der überhaupt nicht (!) auf die Spielmechanik zugreift bzw. überhaupt zugreifen kann. 



> ist halt als beispiel das ein kopierschutz auch mal welche betrifft die die spiele original gekauft haben


Sicherlich, hab ich auch nie bestritten ... allerdings hast du hier zwei Dinge miteinander vermischt die sich nicht vermischen lassen. 



> ich glaube kaum das sich ne große releasegroupe fehlerhafte releases unter die finger holt..


Hä?   
Es gibt überhaupt kein 'offizielles' Release von GTA IV sondern lediglich "homebrew" Schrott von irgendwelchen Leuten die "leider" keine Ahnung haben von dem was sie machen. Was bei raus kommt sehen wir ja jetzt. 

Mich lässt das alles kalt ... ich hab mein GTA IV 'damals' für die XBox360 gekauft und freu mich meines Lebens. Dank HDD Installation gehen auch die Ladezeiten recht zügig voran ( imo sogar schneller als auf dem PC ).


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

hm Screenshots davon, schwierig, das war damals nen problem von so einigen CD-Laufwerken, genau wie bei Anno1602 mit seiner überlänge

auf dem aktuellen laufwerken gehts ja mittlerweile, muss ich mal gucken ob ich das alte noch hab bzw erstmal sehen welches das war.. ich hab nämlich irgendwann ne kiste mit 24x laufwerken bekommen zum entsorgen, die ich dann in alle meine alten rechner eingebaut habe und die von den 1x - 16x laufwerken befreit.. wenn ich urlaub hab guck ich mal

oje, dann müsste ich Siedler 3 spielen, dann komm ich ja zu garnichts mehr   

Es ist nunmal so das wenn der Kopierschutz einen fehlermeldungen um die Ohren haut das man am spielen gehindert wird, dabei ist es eigentlich egal obs dann im spiel passiert oder vorher, der ehrliche kunde ist dann der dumme..

wie gesagt, es gibt ein 100% funktionierendes release, habs schon in aktion gesehen, aber mehr schreib ich dazu nicht, erstmal bekommt ich dann sicher wieder ärger    und 10 pms wo man das denn herbekommt und das wollte ich vermeiden..

GTA 4 hab ich auch für die Xbox, ich müsste mich eigentlich über die PC Version amüsieren, kann ich aber nicht.. weil mir die kunden quasi das auf die theke machen


----------



## Starcook (4. Dezember 2008)

hab über *STEAM*

brauch da kein windoof live...kp wieso... hab nur social club und steam an... läuft auf 1650x1050 oder so ^^ auf mittelren Details und Hohen Rending, entfernung un die andrene dinge alle auf 75%... mit 35fps... also gut spielbar... 

hab q6600 auf 3ghz mit einer 8800gtx und 4gig ram unter vista 64


----------



## Maverick3110 (4. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Polytoxer am 03.12.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja genau und die PS3 auf der es GTA IV gibt ist natürlich auch von Microsoft.


----------



## Paulgilbert (4. Dezember 2008)

PAradox: Der schärfere Kopierschutz bewirkt genau des Gegenteil seines Zwecks. Die Leute bringen das Spiel zurück, weils nicht läuft. Die Haxx0rz knacken den Kopierschutz. Raubkopieren lohnt sich mehr als je zuvor. Und da ist noch nicht mal die Zensurthematik inbegriffen. Dies soll natürlich nicht als Aufforderung, sondern als nüchterne Feststellung verstanden werden. 

Ich wollte mir das Spiel zulegen. Bei all dem Ärger warte ich noch.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Starcook am 04.12.2008 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hab über *STEAM*
> 
> brauch da kein windoof live...kp wieso... hab nur social club und steam an... läuft auf 1650x1050 oder so ^^ auf mittelren Details und Hohen Rending, entfernung un die andrene dinge alle auf 75%... mit 35fps... also gut spielbar...
> 
> hab q6600 auf 3ghz mit einer 8800gtx und 4gig ram unter vista 64



ob nun Steam oder Microsoft live macht auch keinen unterschied..


----------



## Maverick3110 (4. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> raccoon am 03.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nüchtern betrachtet, zahle ich lieber 70 € für ein Spiel das richtig funktioniert und Fehlerfrei läuft, als 50€ für ein nicht funktionierendes. Alleine die Nerven die das wieder kostet.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

änder mal das verhältniss

man kann GTA 4 PC kaum noch für 50€ anbieten, da muss man beinah schon 55€ eh nehmen, während die 360 version 60€ kostet.. das sind schon nurnoch 10€ statt 20€ wie in deinem beispiel..


----------



## tausendteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

xgravex am 03.12.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spieleindustrie WILL doch den PC als Spieleplattform aussterben lassen.
> Da werden dann Dinge wie Raubkopierer hervorgehoben,um Dinge wie Securom möglich zu machen welche endgültig zum Umstieg auf Konsolen bewegen sollen.




Wenn sie das wollten, würden sie die Spiele gar nicht erst releasen, Du PC-Fanboy, Du. Und ein Sherlock Holmes noch dazu.


----------



## MrBigX (4. Dezember 2008)

Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> raccoon am 03.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir is aber schon klar, dass die Preisunterschiede weitgehend durch Lizensgebühren für die Konsole zustande kommen?
Im Endeffekt ändert sich am Preis für den Hersteller selber nicht viel.


----------



## Nixtot (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 04.12.2008 07:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Name des Posters scheint Programm - der Rest ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## tausendteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

snowman1978 am 03.12.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst die am meisten Kopierten titel fahren noch gewinn ein also lieber alles lassen wie es bisher war oder einfach sich neue Probleme schafen hm...



Ähh, 94% aller PC-Releases sind ein Verlustgeschäft (eine Meldung, die komischerweise in den letzen Tagen bei pcblöd unterm Radar durchgeflogen ist).


----------



## renbo (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir auch GTA IV zugelegt.
Hatte erst Panik das es nicht geht, als ich von meiner Arbeit aus lesen musste das es wohl nicht läuft.
Habs dann daheim installiert und was soll ich sagen...es läuft super flüssig, ich habe keine Ruckler. 
Zocke auf nem Core Duo 6000+, ner HD4850(512MB) und 2 Gig Ram.
Installation hat zwar ne Stunde gedauert, mit Registrierung und dem ganzen schnickschnack,
aber es läuft und schaut super aus. Konnte nun mehrere Stunden ohne Probleme zocken.
Habe auch glaich mal in die Radiostation meine eigenen Sounds reingemacht, was soll ich sagen,
mit Slipknot, Foo Fighters und Anti Flag durch Liberty City Cruisen macht mal'n Megaspaß.
Ich hoffe das sich die Probleme bei anderen usern lösen lassen, denn dieses Spiel sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
So, nun hoffe ich auf nen schnellen Feierabend.
sers


----------



## Starcook (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Starcook am 04.12.2008 09:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich nehme es zurück -.-

zum speichern braucvh ich live...

hab also bei dem game nebenbei 3 sachen zu laufen LOL

steam, windows live und social network ... hab ich 2 buddylisten...son quark omg


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rabowke am 04.12.2008 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Kunden gab es wirklich. Schuld war nämlich der CIH Virus, der zur der Zeit verbreitet war. Der sorgte auch bei ehrlichen Kunden für die Schweineschmelze bei Siedler3. Populous 3 war zur der Zeit von einem ähnlichen Problem im Zusammenhang mit diesem Virus betroffen.

Das stand auch mal in der PCGames.


----------



## hackus (4. Dezember 2008)

das gta4 so bescheiden auf vielen PC's läuft ist einzig und alleine die schuld der entwickler! da wird einem ja übel! 3mal pfui auf rockstar... zudummzu! janz einfach... abzocker sind das! ist aber mal wieder wie immer... hauptsache nen unfertiges verbugtes game rausbringen....die dummen Kunden kaufens schon...


----------



## Nixtot (4. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 04.12.2008 08:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern war selber ein betroffener


----------



## Starcook (4. Dezember 2008)

muss auch sagen...es läugt eigentlich ganz gut... nur komisch...manche einstellungen änern NULL an der performance

auflösung zB...egal ob 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080... immer ca.30fps... oder renderqualli...egal ob mittel oder maximum...ändert auch nich wirklich viel an der grafik irgendwie lol ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Nixtot am 04.12.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein das hatte ich getestet   nachdem dann mal nen patch kam lief es auchm bzw nach CD-Rom austausch gings dann auch ohne Patch..


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> nein das hatte ich getestet   nachdem dann mal nen patch kam lief es auchm bzw nach CD-Rom austausch gings dann auch ohne Patch..



Gut, hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass es da auch Leute gab, die mit Ihrem CD ROM Laufwerk von Anno Schnuck auch noch Probleme hatten. Der von Dir genannte Patch lockerte die Schutzmaßnahmen anscheinend für diese alten Laufwerke ein wenig. 

Unterm Strich kann man aber festhalten, dass es auch EHRLICHE Kunden gab, die Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz hatten. Und das kann ich 100%ig bestätigen, da ich für dieses Spiel damals als ich noch Schüler war im Service gearbeitet habe. 


@Topic:

Bin mal sehr gespannt, wann es einen Hotfix für die ersten Probleme gibt....ich glaube nicht, dass es schnell passieren wird....


----------



## Gilthanaz (4. Dezember 2008)

Eine Frechheit - ich habe es gestern (nachdem ich leider vor dem medialen Rummel auf Steam gekauft habe) nach langem herumfrickeln zum laufen bekommen. Crysis läuft mit 40+ FPS durchschnitt, in hoher Auflösung und hohen Details; GTA IV läuft ... mit viel Glück im niedrigen 20er Bereich, und fällt andauernd auf ca 15 FPS. Und wenns nicht die FPS wären:

Die Grafik ist grauenvoll hässlich. Ohne AA ist alles voll mit Kanten, und das sind in Liberty City verdammt viele. 

Von der verarsche mit Windows Games Live und dem Rockstar Antisocial club fange ich lieber erst gar nicht an - Spiel abspeichern wollen, was kommt? Sie müssen eingelogged sein, um das Spiel abzuspeichern.

Rockstar, ihr habt es geschafft: Von einer perfekten Reputations bei den Gamern - waren die anderen Umsetzungen der GTA Reihe ja einfach super - zum totalverlust des Vertrauens aller PCGamer.

Bravo! Ich kaufe kein Rockstar Spiel mehr. Und allgemein keines mehr mit SecuROM oder gar updatezwang auf Vista/ServicePacks die mich nicht interessieren (SP3 muss drauf - wtf? Beim ersten Versuch hat mir der Dreck das System zerschossen. Auch ein Gruß an Mickeysoft, an dieser Stelle!).


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Dezember 2008)

Gilthanaz am 04.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bravo! Ich kaufe kein Rockstar Spiel mehr. Und allgemein keines mehr mit SecuROM oder gar updatezwang auf Vista/ServicePacks die mich nicht interessieren (SP3 muss drauf - wtf? Beim ersten Versuch hat mir der Dreck das System zerschossen. Auch ein Gruß an Mickeysoft, an dieser Stelle!).



Was ist so schlimm an SP3 ?


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilthanaz am 04.12.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit SP3 bei meinem alten System.
Danach durfte ich Windows XP Pro nochmal neu aufsetzen.
Bei meinem jetzigen System hat es hingegen problemlos funktioniert.  
Ich war auch erst skeptisch, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, das Probleme auftreten können.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht das ich dich da am telefon zusammengefaltet habe   

Das problem ist das es auch heute immer noch käufer! gibt die probleme mit dem kopierschutz bekommen und das ist ein unhaltbarer zustand..

an SP3? keine ahnung, für einige scheint jedes servicePack die wiedergeburt des Satans zu sein, genauso wie die Autoupdate funktion, bei Steam ist das toll, bei Windows Böse...


----------



## overslag (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
Es kann vorkommen das es nicht auf anhieb funktioniert, aber spätestens beim 3 versuch hat es immer geklappt .

Mein system:
Core 2 Duo  e8400
4 GIG ram
Radeon Gainward 4870 Golden Sample.

Vorgehensweise:
1.Spiel komplett installieren mit Asozial club , Windows Games live etc.
2. Net framwork 3.5 installieren.
3.Account bei win. games live und asozial club erstellen.
4.Der wichtige Teil:
Das Spiel starten -
nicht  im asozialen club anmelden, dies überspringen.
-Sobald ihr in das spiel kommt und der Bildschirm mit den Rechten erscheint ( wo normalerweise dann der absturz folgt) die windows Taste drücken.
nun schnell in der taskleiste ganz rechts ( bei der uhr)  über das rockstar symbol gehen und mit rechtsklick schließen!nun wieder in das geöffnete spiel gehen.

Diese variante hat bei 3 unterschiedlichen Pc`s funktioniert.Jedoch nicht immer auf anhieb.
Ich konnte das spiel mit der radeon 4780 auf 1920x1080 spielen.
Details auf MAXIMUM, der rest auch außer sichtweite auf 30%
Das spiel läuft im durschnitt mit 20- 25 fps.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, da das spiel irgendeinen fehler hatte.
normalerweise startet man das spiel und das fenster mit dem asozialen s****** kommt.
das war jedoch nicht der fall und das spiel ging direkt los und siehe da es stürtzte nicht ab!

hoffe ich konnte einigen usern helfen!

ps: ihr müsst nicht in windows live angemeldet sein um das spiel zu starten. wenn ihr im spiel seit werdet ihr aufgefordert.


----------



## Gilthanaz (4. Dezember 2008)

STF am 04.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exakt, das wars bei mir auch. Rollback im Safemode hatte auch nicht funktioniert, also musste ich nach dem 1. mal SP3 aufspielen gleich mal den Rechner plätten.

Und der Vista Dreck kommt mir sowieso nie auf den Rechner, vorher steige ich zum spielen auf ne PS3 um. Produktiver und billiger arbeiten tut man auf Linux heute sowieso schon 

Edit: 
Gestern hat SP3 dann funktioniert - habe ich mir auch nur wegen GTA draufgeknallt, weil ich nach GTA:VC und GTAA sehr wuschig auf GTA IV war. Jetzt wünsche ich Rockstar den Krampus.


----------



## Raptor90 (4. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir des spiel über gamer-unlimited.de
gekauft und gezogen. bei mir funzt es wunderbar, social club aktiv sein lassen und windows live einfach nur ein offline konto erstellen. ach ja , ati suxx ^^

mfg reos


----------



## montauk77 (4. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es denn mittlerweile eigentlich eine ofizielle Stellungnahme von Rockstar zur ganzen Problematik?  Ich kam mir auf jeden Fall noch nie so über den Tisch gezogen vor von einem Spielehersteller wie bei dem Kauf von GTA 4 gestern morgen!


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht das ich dich da am telefon zusammengefaltet habe



Ach, das warst DU????


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 04.12.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja der typ hat mir als antwort gegeben "ja das ist ihr problem wenn ihr Laufwerk da probleme machtm vielleicht haben sie ja ne raubkopie"..   da ist mir echt fast das telefon aus der hand gefallen, ich wär da echt fast durch den hörer durch..


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

montauk77 am 04.12.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn mittlerweile eigentlich eine ofizielle Stellungnahme von Rockstar zur ganzen Problematik?  Ich kam mir auf jeden Fall noch nie so über den Tisch gezogen vor von einem Spielehersteller wie bei dem Kauf von GTA 4 gestern morgen!



das würde mich auch mal interessieren...also hört auf irgendein schwachsinn hier rein zu schreiben,ansonsten kann man mal eine wichtige meldung überlesen.

stop with spam


----------



## hondapower (4. Dezember 2008)

montauk77 am 04.12.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn mittlerweile eigentlich eine ofizielle Stellungnahme von Rockstar zur ganzen Problematik?  Ich kam mir auf jeden Fall noch nie so über den Tisch gezogen vor von einem Spielehersteller wie bei dem Kauf von GTA 4 gestern morgen!



Ne Antwort von Shitstar gibt es. Sie wissen von den Problemen (und haben den Datenschrott trotzdem in den Verkauf gegeben) aber haben noch keine Ahnung wann sie ne Lösung für die Probleme der tausenden Käufer haben die ihr wertvolles Geld für nen Haufen Müll ausgegeben haben. So ungefähr lautet die Antwort...

Und ich streite mich jetzt erstmal richtig mit Amazon das ich den Titel zurückgeben will! Da geb ich dem Hersteller auch keine Zeit für einen Patch. Dafür müsste das Spiel erst mal grundsätzlich überhaupt funktionsfähig sein was es absolut nicht ist. Möge ein Meteor bei Rockstar einschlagen und jeden dort treffen! Saftladen!
Am liebsten würde ich ja auch ne Betrugsanzeige Richtung Take2 aufgeben, denn die wussten mit Sicherheit von der nicht funktionsfähigen Alpha-Version welche hier verkauft wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

dann schreib nicht nur davon sondern setz deinen hintern in richtung staatsanwaltschaft in bewegung


----------



## wassja (4. Dezember 2008)

was hier so abgeht! habs gestern bei steam gesaugt instaliert und es läuft ohne probleme.und ich mus sagen geiles game


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2008)

Im Newstext steht das es auf einer ATI 5870 nicht läuft. 
Kein Wunder, die Karte gibts noch gar nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Hasamoto (4. Dezember 2008)

und die Wundern sich das die leute lieber eine Copy aus dem internet ziehen als sich das spiel zu kaufen.

Stehle dir Vor du legst mal ebend 54,95 für das game hin gehst nach hause und freust dich drauf es zu Zocken
Installierst es und dann komms, Bugs Abstürtze Missarabele Proformens und haufenweise mist aufm rechner der keine Mitte zahlt.

Das machste ein zwei mal dann zieht man sich erstmal die Games ausm Internet  
Die aussage das deswegen die games so schlecht sind weil es ja angeblich so viele Raubkopierer gibt ist absuluter Schwachsin
Es gibt Raubkopierer weil die Firmen es nicht Für nötig halten ein 100% fungzionsfähiges Spiel aufm Markt zu bringen und die Leute die Schnautze Voll haben sich von denn Entwiklerfirmen und Publischern vereimern zu lassen

Beispiel :Jucied 2, Gothic 3, Die Gilde 2 usw usw usw 
Es gibt mitlerweile mehr spiele aufm markt die nur Habfertig sind als Fertige


----------



## Gaerdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

overslag am 04.12.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...




awesome!!! wenigstens kann ich dat spiel jezz zocken. scheint wirklich diese asozialclub geschichte oder sonstwat zu sein.
system: quad9450@2,66ghz, msi radeon 4870oc, 4gig ram u vista 64bit


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

auf welcher seite muss ich eig schauen,um die news von rockstar games zu sehen?


----------



## bigscale (4. Dezember 2008)

bigscale am 04.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> auf welcher seite muss ich eig schauen,um die news von rockstar games zu sehen?


auf der offiziellen seite steht nämlich nichts aktuelles..
sry für doppelpost


----------



## Mothman (4. Dezember 2008)

Hasamoto am 04.12.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und die Wundern sich das die leute lieber eine Copy aus dem internet ziehen als sich das spiel zu kaufen.
> 
> Stehle dir Vor du legst mal ebend 54,95 für das game hin gehst nach hause und freust dich drauf es zu Zocken
> Installierst es und dann komms, Bugs Abstürtze Missarabele Proformens und haufenweise mist aufm rechner der keine Mitte zahlt.
> ...


Also mal ehrlich. Ich hoffe für dich, dass Deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist. Wenn Deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist, dann ist es sicher eine respektable Leistung. Aber im anderen Fall..


----------



## SKJmin (4. Dezember 2008)

Nun, ich spiele das Spiel auf 1280x1024!

Details alles aufm Maximum, außer Sichweite (nur 50)
und es läuft zwischen 26 FPS und 50 FPS!
Ruckeln tut mittlerweile nichts...

Und das mit einer GTX 280 @1048MB + Quad Q9950@2,83GHz
http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/1633/7yxj7pfr_png.htm


Was mich aber noch mnehr stört ist die blöde Steuerung, fast kein Auto hat ein mittel-gutes Handling!

Versucht mal mit einer erhöhten Geschwindigkeit eine Kurve zu packen....no chance!!



Was noch SEHR interessant ist:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=452&pk=11566


----------



## White-Devil (4. Dezember 2008)

OMG... das geht ja gar nicht, wie kann man das spiel nur in so einer version auf den markt werfen? haben die kein testcenter und keine qualitätssicherung??? frechheit...

und wie hat das spiel es geschafft 92% zu bekommen???
gab es die fehler in der testversion nicht?


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

SKJmin am 04.12.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber noch mnehr stört ist die blöde Steuerung, fast kein Auto hat ein mittel-gutes Handling!
> 
> Versucht mal mit einer erhöhten Geschwindigkeit eine Kurve zu packen....no chance!!



Die Steuerung ist halt realistischer geworden.

Vor der Kurve anbremsen bzw. Handbremse nutzen und man kommt eigentlich sauber rum.
Es ist halt eine Änderung zur Steuerung des Vorgängers.
Mit XB360 Pad find ich die Fahrzeugsteuerung richtig gut. 
Mit Tastatur & Maus hab ich auch meine Probleme (Kamerschwenk bei Kurven, etc). 
Natürlich braucht man auch mit dem Pad eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit.


----------



## overslag (4. Dezember 2008)

Gaerdeath am 04.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> overslag am 04.12.2008 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JA; LIEGT AUCH AN DEM ASOZIALEM CLUB; ABER NICHT NUR DARAN


----------



## istallion (4. Dezember 2008)

Mal ehrlich, glaubt noch einer dass die PC-Games oder andere Spielezeitschriften dieses Spiel in der eigenen Redaktion getestet hatte? 
Also ich nicht!

So ein grober Fehler, sowie die horrenden Systemanforderungen, hätten doch mal auffallen müssen. Aber nein! Ganze 92 - 93 % gibt es für dieses achsotolle Spiel! 
(Konsolenwertung 1:1 übernommen? )  

Nun versuchen die tollen Spielezeitschriften mit reisserischen Newsmeldungen von den eigenen Fehler des Spieletest abzulenken. 
Die Leser hatten der Wertung vertraut und nun halten diese ein unfertiges Spiel in der Hand.

Daumen hoch PC-Games & Co. 

MFG

Istallion


----------



## Vini (4. Dezember 2008)

istallion am 04.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich, glaubt noch einer dass die PC-Games oder andere Spielezeitschriften dieses Spiel in der eigenen Redaktion getestet hatte?
> Also ich nicht!
> 
> So ein grober Fehler, sowie die horrenden Systemanforderungen, hätten doch mal auffallen müssen. Aber nein! Ganze 92 - 93 % gibt es für dieses achsotolle Spiel!
> ...



Richtig, ich sehe das genauso. Dazu noch die ganzen zusätzlichen Programme installieren ist eine Frechheit. Ich für meinen Fall werde dieses Teil nicht installieren.   
Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## montauk77 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rockstar Games Webmaster meldet sich zu Wort:

Eine *geringe Anzahl* von Spielern hat Probleme mit GTA 4 ....    

"Hey guys,

We are aware that a small number of fans are having problems running GTA IV on their PC’s and we would like to assure them we are working to help solve these as quickly as possible.

We would ask anyone that is encountering difficulties to contact their local technical support helpline for advice and recommendations. These telephone numbers can be found in the game’s manual.[...]"

Quelle: http://www.gtagaming.com/news/comments.php?i=1513


----------



## Huor00 (4. Dezember 2008)

overslag am 04.12.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich extra hier angmeldet, da es sehr viel User gibt die Probleme mit einer Ati Karte haben.
> Habe mich hingesetzt und eine funkrionierende Lösung gefunden.
> Die vorgehnensweise wurde mit einer Radeon 4780,4850 und einer 3870 gestestet.
> ...



Bei der ATI Radeon X1950 Pro funktionierts leider nicht. Man kann nach schließen des Clubs nicht zurück ins Spiel tabben. 



---edit---

Muss mich korrigieren. Funktioniert! Benutzt statt der Win-Taste Alt+Tab zum wechseln auf den Desktop. So hats bei mir geklappt.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## audiophiley (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Für alle die nach dem Copyright Screen rausfliegen, habe ich einen Tipp aus dem Inet aufgeschnappt, der mir es ermöglciht GTA 4 zu starten (trotz 3870er):

Bevor ich das Spiel starte führe ich einen StressTest mit "Prime 95" aus und zwar den der RAM UND CPU stresst. daraufhin kommt das Spiel bis ins Hauptmenü und spielen kann man auch (im Hauptmenü ALT TAB und Prime wieder stoppen!) hatte Ingame bei ca 4 Std Spielzeit ein CTD...

Allerdings läuft das spiel wirklich nicht flüssig-> 20 FPS ungefähr bei einem Q9550, 8 Gb RAM und einer 3870er 512 Mb bei standard settings

Ich hoffe irgendwem hier hilfts

http://www.chip.de/downlo...

LIEGRÜ


----------



## KamalKhan (4. Dezember 2008)

Burtchen am 03.12.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wir haben nämlich, wie im Test auch beschrieben, auf einem Rechner mit Nvidia-Karten gespielt.


Und mit 'nem Rechner mit ATI Karte nicht auch probiert? Auch sonst nie? Dann weiss ich sowieso nicht mehr, was ich überhaupt noch von Euren Tests halten soll. Bzw. doch ich weiss es...


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2008)

KamalKhan am 04.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 03.12.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Mensch, euch kann man es auch nie Recht machen. Egal was die Redaktion macht und egal auf welche Userwünsche eingegangen wird, ihr wißt eh immer alles besser und seit nur am rummeckern.   

In einem Spieletest geht es hauptsächlich um das Spiel vom Spielverhalten her und nicht um diverse techn. Spezifikationen. Wenn du das suchst dann schaue doch einfach auf pcgh.de, die haben sich schliesslich auf den technischen Part spezialisiert.   

MfG


----------



## Rolator (4. Dezember 2008)

Es is ne frechheit was die da anbieten. Ich hoffe nur das diese Idioten spätestens bis Weihnachten einen Patch herausgebracht haben. Denn ich wette unter extrem vielen Bäumen wird das Spiel liegen und wenn mans dann installiert und es funktioniert nicht würde ich mein Geld zurückerverlangen. Es is ja ned so dass das Geld auf Bäumen wächst.


----------



## Blackout (4. Dezember 2008)

@DaStash, man sollte hierbei aber nicht übersehen das der Test nicht mit der Verkaufsversion statt gefunden hat (weil die zugeschickte Version bei PCGames gar nicht startete) und stattdessen hat man das Game vor Ort beim Publisher in einer dafür wohl eigens angefertigten Presse Version gespielt auf einem System mit NVidia Grafikkarte.
Steht alles auf Seite 1 des Threads hier.

Aufgrund des großen Hypes und weil PCGames unbedingt eine Wertung raushauen wollte, ist man mal wieder blindlings von einer Klippe gesprungen und hat auf den gesunden Menschenverstand nicht gehört.

Wenn man ein Testergebnis veröffentlicht, sollte es auch die Version sein, die der geneigte Leser im Laden bekommt und nicht irgendeine Presse/Sonder/wasweißich Version die es nur vor Ort beim Publisher gibt.




			
				Rolator am 04.12.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es is ne frechheit was die da anbieten. Ich hoffe nur das diese Idioten spätestens bis Weihnachten einen Patch herausgebracht haben. Denn ich wette unter extrem vielen Bäumen wird das Spiel liegen und wenn mans dann installiert und es funktioniert nicht würde ich mein Geld zurückerverlangen. Es is ja ned so dass das Geld auf Bäumen wächst.



Trotz aller Probleme gehe ich davon aus das GTA IV verdammt gute Verkaufszahlen bringen wird und nur eine Minderheit ihre Spiele wieder zurückgibt.
Dafür sind die Leute viel zu geil auf das Spiel als darauf nach dieser Aktion zu verzichten...


Damit hat Rockstar dann trotz allem sein Ziel erreicht... Hauptsache das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen, das wichtigste Quartal im Jahr.
Die Aktionäre freut es wenn das letzte Quartal dann nochmal so richtig dick trieft vor guten Zahlen.


----------



## Graugon (4. Dezember 2008)

montauk77 am 04.12.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rockstar Games Webmaster meldet sich zu Wort:
> 
> Eine *geringe Anzahl* von Spielern hat Probleme mit GTA 4 ....
> 
> ...



oO Rockstar macht Funcom aber wirklich ernstahfte Konkurrenz.  


4Players vergibt, trotz eigenem explizitem Hinweis im Fazit auf die Unspielbarkeit mit ATI Grafikkarten und der nervigen Aktivierung, trotzdem noch 92%. Also wenn sich jetzt noch einer über die PcGames Wertung beschwert... naja irgendwie lache ich mich gerade  schlapp


----------



## Blackout (4. Dezember 2008)

Graugon am 04.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rockstar Games Webmaster meldet sich zu Wort:
> 
> Eine *geringe Anzahl* von Spielern hat Probleme mit GTA 4 ....




Stimmt doch, laut der einen Umfrage unter 5000 Spielern können 5% spielen, das heißt diese 5% haben ein Problem...   


Ist wohl die Logik die dahinter steht.

Die Aussage ist aber wirklich ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Kunden.
Eine geringe Anzahl... ja ne ist klar.


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2008)

@Blackout

Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen das es nicht gerade unüblich ist ein Spiel auf der Art und Weise zu testen. 

MfG


----------



## dangee (4. Dezember 2008)

Graugon am 04.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> montauk77 am 04.12.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wird nicht normalerweise das SPIEL bewertet, dass heisst das Spiel an sich und nicht das drumherum? Darf man wegen Performanceschwächen Spielspaß abziehen? Ein Spiel sollte denke ich unter optimalen Gesichtpunkten getestet werden; das heisst max Hardware.  Absolut grundlegend ist die Erwähnung von Problemen, die jedoch vom Prinzip her gesondert betrachtet werden müssen. Ebenso der KS; Nur wegen einem SR kann man ja nicht pauschal 10% abziehen...


----------



## Einstein111 (4. Dezember 2008)

dangee am 04.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wird nicht normalerweise das SPIEL bewertet, dass heisst das Spiel an sich und nicht das drumherum? Darf man wegen Performanceschwächen Spielspaß abziehen? Ein Spiel sollte denke ich unter optimalen Gesichtpunkten getestet werden; das heisst max Hardware.  Absolut grundlegend ist die Erwähnung von Problemen, die jedoch vom Prinzip her gesondert betrachtet werden müssen. Ebenso der KS; Nur wegen einem SR kann man ja nicht pauschal 10% abziehen...



da gebe ich dir recht. aber es wäre evtl eine gute idee an die prozentwertung des spiels noch ein anhängsel zu machen, da hinweise auf das "drumherum" gibt.
als beispiel könnte ich mir das so vorstellen:

GTA4: 92%D

wobei das D hier bedeuten könnte

D: große probleme bei installation/betrieb
C: probleme bei installation/betrieb
B: kleinere Probleme
A: keine Probleme


----------



## Blackout (4. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 04.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @Blackout
> 
> Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen das es nicht gerade unüblich ist ein Spiel auf der Art und Weise zu testen.
> 
> MfG



Es mag nicht unüblich sein, aber dann sollte man mal anfangen zu überlegen ob das so richtig ist oder ob man im Zukunft wieder Dienst am Kunden (Leser) leisten will.

Nur um unbedingt eine Wertung abzugeben und zu den ersten zu gehören, kann ich doch nicht einfach irgendeine Version testen die eventuell überhaupt nicht mit der Version übereinstimmt die der Kunde (Leser) dann in den Händen hält.
Das ist doch wirklich eine Farce wenn man sich die Wertungen (nicht nur bei PCGames) anschaut und dem die jetzigen Probleme gegenüber stellt.


PCGames hätte dabei ganz leicht den Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen können.
Einfach keine Wertung abgeben!
Beschreiben was man mit der Testversion erlebt hat, in welche Richtung die Tendenz geht aber um Gottes Willen auf eine Wertung verzichten und diese dann nachreichen sobald eine funktionierende Verkaufsversion vorliegt.

Das bei PCGames die Alarmglocken nicht geschrillt haben als die eine Version von Rockstar bekamen die nicht lief, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt doch schon.
Stattdessen fährt man zum Publisher, testet das Spiel dort auf einem System des Publisher und erdreistet sich dann auch noch solch hochgelobten Wertungen nieder zuschreiben.

Ist es wirklich so schwer auf eine Wertung zu verzichten und diese im nächsten Heft nach zureichen?
Ist es, wie in diesem Falle, nicht sogar viel schädlicher für die Leser Zahlen so zu handeln?

Mir ist klar das der Wettbewerb dahinter steht und Geld die Wurzel allen Übels ist, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, mit dieser Aktion hat sich PCGames (und nicht nur diese) selbst ins Bein geschossen (war ja auch nicht das erste Mal).


----------



## TP-Solo (4. Dezember 2008)

dangee am 04.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 04.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein es wird nicht normalerweise nur das Spiel bewertet, bestes Beispiel hierfür ist Gothic 3. Bugs die das Spiel so dermaßen beeinflussen dass sie das Spielen nahezu unmöglich machen gehören für mich, und ich denke da bin ich nicht der einzige, auf jeden Fall mit in eine gescheite Bewertung. Doch anscheinend hat sich keine Gaming Zeitung die Mühe gemacht das Spiel einmal auf diversen System zu testen. Nach dem schlechten Far Cry 2 Test nun dieser Reinfall. Wieviel Glaubwürdigkeit möchte PC Games denn noch verlieren ? Da muss man sich ja echt einmal überlegen das ABO zu kündige. Wo bleibt denn die journalistische Unabhängigkeit ?


----------



## dangee (4. Dezember 2008)

Einstein111 am 04.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> dangee am 04.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das dürfte die beste Lösung sein; man erkennt auf einen Blick woran man ist  und das Ergebnis bewertet dennoch objektiv das Spiel   
Sehr gut Einstein


----------



## Cicero (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 03.12.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst aus dem anderen großen Thread:


> @Red.: Vielleicht mal das ganze Durcheinander als Ansatz zu einem neuen Testverfahren nehmen:
> 1. Spiele nicht vom Hersteller zuschicken lassen (Presseversion) sondern die VERKAUFSVERSION im Laden kaufen und dann testen.
> 2. Auf eigenen PCs testen, inklusive dem ganzen nervigen Registrierungsprozedere und nicht auf bereits vorinstallierten, bei den Hersteller stehenden Systemen testen.
> 
> Cicero



Cicero


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

Blackout am 04.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 04.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dito!
Ich hab auch schon mal in einem anderen Thread versucht es so zu formulieren, allerdings hab ich es gelassen, weil ich einfach nicht die richtigen Worte gefunden habe.
Diese Sonderwege (beim Publisher testen, Vorabversionen) bringen doch eher Nachteile als Vorteile (1. für die Käufer, 2. für die Leser).
Die Version die im Verkaufsregal steht muss getestet werden, fertig aus. 
Vortest bzw. Test ohne Endwertung bieten sich doch an, mit dem Hinweiß darauf warum man es so macht. 
Alles andere ist doch nur Täuschung. Das kann auch der Objektivität eines Magazins schaden.

Klar, man hat erst mal kein echtes Ergebnis (evtl) gegenüber der Konkurrenz & den Lesern.
Das kann man ja, sobald man die Verkaufsversion testen konnte, dann online stellen bzw. im nächsten Heft veröffentlichen.
Da sollte man einfach konsequent bleiben. 
Wenn sich der Leser/Kunde aber gerne täuschen lassen will, ist das sein Problem und er darf sich dann aber auch nicht aufregen, wenn es wie jetzt zu solchen Probemen kommt.

Von dem Argument  "Problem bekannt, wird bis zum Release gebannt (Patch etc.)" sollte man sich schon als Spielemagazin/Spieletester nicht mehr beweihräuchern lassen.

Aus Fehlern sollte man lernen... Ich hoffe das geschieht hier für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

STF am 04.12.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 04.12.2008 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





die gamestar hatt das zb mit fallout3 so gemacht,da wurde die wertung einfach im nächsten heft nachgereicht,,,bei gta haben sie das leider nicht so gehalten


----------



## Cicero (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

...und mal noch ein ganz anderer Ansatz zu diesem leidigen Registrierungsprozess:

Garantiert mir sowohl Rockstar als auch M$, dass ich das Spiel auch nach fünf Jahren noch installieren und spielen kann? Wie lange laufen die Registrierungs- und "Speicher"server?

Ich persönlich grabe gerne mal ältere Spiele aus, um sie nochmals zu spielen. Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, kann ich das nicht mehr, wenn alle Dienste eingestellt sind.

Cicero


----------



## live_to_ride (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Tach,

ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon jemand gepostet hat (hab keine Lust alles durchzulesen), aber bei mir läuft GTA4 mit einer Radeon 4850 gut. Eventül liegts an meinen "veralteten" Treibern, war da das letzte halbe Jahr ein wenig nachlässig. Habe noch den Catalyst 8.7 Stand ca. Anfang August aufm Rechner. Das Spiel startet ohne Probleme. (System: C2D E8200, 2GB Ram, WinXP SP3).
Vielleicht ist es einen Versuch wert mal einen älteren Grakatreiber zu testen.
So, ich hau dann mal wieder ab nach Liberty City 
Greetz
ltr


----------



## DanielLaun (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich in dem Fall ernsthaft, warum erst nach dem Test festgestellt wird, dass das Spiel nicht mit ATI Karten läuft. Werden bei euch die Spiele nur auf Rechnern mit Nvidia Karten getestet? Das zum einen und zum anderen: Warum gibt man einem Spiel mit solch einer umständlichen Anmeldung und Registrierung, einem miesen Kopierschutz, mehrfachen Abstürzen erst eine 92% Wertung und rät danach vom kauf ab? Warum nicht die Wertung nach Unten korrigieren? Also bitte, bei allen beteuerungen, dass Ihr kein Geld für die Wertung bekommen habt, das kann ich euch bei sowas nicht ganz glauben. Es kann doch nicht angehn, dass ein Spiel mit solchen gravierenden Macken eine solch hohe Wertung bekommt, und man danach erst merkt: Hoplla ATI Karten streiken, Kopierschutz nervt. Das hättte man in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen sollen!!!! ES ist nicht fair dass ein Spiel mit solchen MACKEN diese Wertung erhält!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cicero am 04.12.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mal noch ein ganz anderer Ansatz zu diesem leidigen Registrierungsprozess:
> 
> Garantiert mir sowohl Rockstar als auch M$, dass ich das Spiel auch nach fünf Jahren noch installieren und spielen kann? Wie lange laufen die Registrierungs- und "Speicher"server?
> 
> ...



Jetzt weißt du warum ich gegen DRM und Online-Aktivierung bin. Weil wir damit nur noch "Software auf Zeit" bekommen und wird das nicht rausgepatcht, können wir dann unser Spiel in den Müll werfen oder müssen auf Warez-Seiten rumgraben. Oder wie jemand mal so schön bei Amazon schrieb "Wir bezahlen den vollen Preis, bekommen aber nur eine Leihversion!"



			
				DanielLaun am 04.12.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich in dem Fall ernsthaft, warum erst nach dem Test festgestellt wird, dass das Spiel nicht mit ATI Karten läuft. Werden bei euch die Spiele nur auf Rechnern mit Nvidia Karten getestet? Das zum einen und zum anderen: Warum gibt man einem Spiel mit solch einer umständlichen Anmeldung und Registrierung, einem miesen Kopierschutz, mehrfachen Abstürzen erst eine 92% Wertung und rät danach vom kauf ab? Warum nicht die Wertung nach Unten korrigieren? Also bitte, bei allen beteuerungen, dass Ihr kein Geld für die Wertung bekommen habt, das kann ich euch bei sowas nicht ganz glauben. Es kann doch nicht angehn, dass ein Spiel mit solchen gravierenden Macken eine solch hohe Wertung bekommt, und man danach erst merkt: Hoplla ATI Karten streiken, Kopierschutz nervt. Das hättte man in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen sollen!!!! ES ist nicht fair dass ein Spiel mit solchen MACKEN diese Wertung erhält!!!!!!!!



Das Spiel wurde ja anscheinend direkt beim Publisher getestet, der ihnen einen Rechner gestellt hat.


----------



## ProLabsGamer87 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bringt den Dreck alle zurück damits die auch merken!!*

Ich habs jetzt zurückgebracht beim Marktkauf Hab gesagt grafikkartenangeben stimmen nicht auf der Verpackung- den Radeons gehen nicht! ohne großes drumherum wurde es dan zurückgenommen. Was die Arschgesichter von Rockstar sich erlauben ist absolut das letzte ich hab wenigstens erwartet das sie heute einen patch herausbringen der das spiel wenigstens zum laufen bringt aber dann auch noch solche statements abzugeben ist das aller letzte diese schweine  

Hab mich wirklich arg auf das game gefreut und den pcgames test am 2.11 noch gelesen (und andere Seiten) die das "Spiel" ja alle so hochgepriesen haben. Tja wieder mal zu voreilig gewesen und auf diese tests vertraut (Gothic 3) - das war jetzt aber das absolut letzte mal!! warum zum Teufel testen die die Spiele nicht erst wenn sie herauskommen also die richtigen Verkaufsversionen.  

Kauft das Spiel bloß nicht! auch wenn es in tausend jahren mal spielbar wird weil solchen ärschen auch noch geld zu geben muss doch wirklich nicht sein (ich bin schließlich arm genug -Azubi). Es gibt genug bessere spiele (Fallout 3, Crysis, Call of Duty 4 usw.) 

Ich haße euch Rockstar und ich hoffe ihr beschissenen Geldsäcke sterbt ich werde mir das spiel wenn ich mich wieder beruhigt habe illegal besorgen (wenns mal läuft) und da ist auch der ganze aktievirungsscheiß nicht mitdabei (so nebenbei hatte gestern 1.1/2 std gebraucht um es zu installieren, registrieren, einloggen und dann festzustellen das es sowieso nicht geht) da sag ich nur       

Eins noch ich wäre dafür das das Spiel gnadenlos abgewertet wird vor allem sollten Wertungsthemen wie Support, Qualität und Aktievirungs/Einloggmaßnahmen viel stärker gewichtet werden!!


----------



## KamalKhan (4. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 04.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen das es nicht gerade unüblich ist ein Spiel auf der Art und Weise zu testen.


Ja mag sein. Aber dann sollten sie sich mit einer definitiven Wertung zurückhalten, bis sie das Teil auf verschiedenen Systemen (Intel, AMD, QTI, Nvidia) in ihren Räumen testen konnten. Alles andere halte ich einfach für unseriös und spricht die klare Sprache des Geldes der Anzeigenkunden.

Eine Nicht-Verkaufversion beim Entwickler zu testen und die Wertung dann so hinzustellen wie für einen richtigen Test... Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Magazinkäufer dafür bezahlen. Und in Zukunft sicher noch weniger... das senkt die Auflage... das wiederum bewirkt dass sie die Preise für Anzeigen nicht mehr so anheben können... ich sage nur Eigentor, und wenn PCG oder sonst mal wieder eine weg vom Fenster ist, selber schuld. Ich werde nicht weinen.


----------



## ProLabsGamer87 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe gerade eine Aktuelle meldung gelesen auf Behinderten-tv: Rockstar soll angeblich das ganze letzte jahr mit der einbringung der Aktivierung verbracht haben den Rest haben sie von Chinesischen Zwangsarbeitern machen lassen.


----------



## Karamanga (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cicero am 04.12.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mal noch ein ganz anderer Ansatz zu diesem leidigen Registrierungsprozess:
> 
> Garantiert mir sowohl Rockstar als auch M$, dass ich das Spiel auch nach fünf Jahren noch installieren und spielen kann? Wie lange laufen die Registrierungs- und "Speicher"server?
> 
> ...



Ja genau - das muss ja auch noch bedacht werden.
Ist so eine Vorgehensweise in Deutschland überhaupt legal?

@ PCames + GS:
1.) Wer solche scheiss Tests bringt, verliert (und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Argument "aber das Spiel selbst is ja top - und nur das würde getestet).
2.) Keine Vorabtests mehr / keine Test mehr beim Publisher -> Test erst mit der originalen Verkaufs-Version aus dem Handel!
3.) Ich warte gerne auf einen korrekte und nach nachvollziehbaren Test - damit würdet Ihr in meinen Augen auch gehörig an Vertrauen und Seriousität gewinnen. Ihr liegt absolut falsch, wenn Ihr glaubt, dass es wichtiger wäre, einen Test noch vor Veröffentlichung des entsprechenden Games / vor anderen Medien bringen zu müssen.


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

KamalKhan am 04.12.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 04.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich würd sagen eher im gegenteil,da die pcg zb mit wertungen für farcry2 und jetzt für gta voll ins klo gegriffen hatt werd ich mir diese zeitung garrantiert nie wieder kaufen,,wie schon erwähnt hatt die gamestar den test für fallout3 auf 2 ausgaben gelegt,da ihre erste version die sie nur vor ort beim publ. testen konnten immer abgestürzt ist,in der zweiten ausgabe bekam das spiel dann 93% glaub ich,da warte ich dann gerne auf die zweite ausgabe,,gut trtzdem muss man fairerweise auch sagen das die bei gta genauso mitgezogen sind,,


----------



## GorrestFump (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cicero am 04.12.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst aus dem anderen großen Thread:
> @Red.: Vielleicht mal das ganze Durcheinander als Ansatz zu einem neuen Testverfahren nehmen:
> 1. Spiele nicht vom Hersteller zuschicken lassen (Presseversion) sondern die VERKAUFSVERSION im Laden kaufen und dann testen.
> 2. Auf eigenen PCs testen, inklusive dem ganzen nervigen Registrierungsprozedere und nicht auf bereits vorinstallierten, bei den Hersteller stehenden Systemen testen.
> ...



Ja das ist ein netter Ansatz, aber weder Redaktion noch (die meisten) Leser würden es in Kauf nehmen, dass die Reviews erst 1-2 Wochen nach dem Release online erscheinen und dann auch erst in der nächsten Ausgabe nach dem Release.

Irgenwie hab ich nichts über eine Goldmeldung zu GTA IV gelesen - vèrpasst oder gab's die nicht?
Man könnte doch prinzipiell die Goldversion (=die Version die ein - zwei Wochen später im Handel auftaucht) testen und darauf bestehen, dass Aktivierungsprozesse etc. für die Presse im vornhinein bereits funktionieren.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein und alternative Vorabtest-Verfahren zum Einsatz kommen (beim Publisher), dann bitte keine Wertung abgeben, weil es nicht unter realen Umständen gespielt wurde. Vor allem nicht wenn die Testzeit in der Relation zur Spielzeit derartig kurz ausfällt wie im Fall von GTA IV - das ist maximal eine Vorschau.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Bei mir läuft GTA 4 weitestgehend einwandfrei und ich kann micht eigentlich nicht beschweren. Das Spiel an sich ist super, lediglich die empfohlenen Hardware-Anforderungen verglichen mit den tatsächlichen sind die pure Verarschung. Wenn man mit der empfohlenen Graka (geforce 8600) gerade mal 800x600 und alles auf niedrigst einigermaßen spielen kann, ist das für mich die mindest- aber nicht die empfohlene Anforderung an Hardware.
Bin gespannt ob das nachgebessert werden kann, Crysis hat gelehrt dass da meist nicht viel Luft ist, daher bin ich da eher skeptisch.

Der Aktivierungs- und Registrierungsterror ist DER Negativ-Meilenstein zu diesem Thema in der PC-Spielegeschichte und das sollte lautstark und eindringlich kommuniziert werden.


----------



## Fretschia (4. Dezember 2008)

*.*

Hmm morgen bekomm ich es geliefert das kann ja lustig werden, bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das auf meinem rechner läuft..dachte eigentlich das ich relativ hoch drehen könnte.....

Quad Core (2,5Ghz)
- Arbeitsspeicher:    4 GB
- Grafikkarte: GeForce 9600 GT  (512 MB)


----------



## STF (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Karamanga am 04.12.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau - das muss ja auch noch bedacht werden.
> Ist so eine Vorgehensweise in Deutschland überhaupt legal?
> 
> @ PCames + GS:
> ...





			
				GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist ein netter Ansatz, aber weder Redaktion noch (die meisten) Leser würden es in Kauf nehmen, dass die Reviews erst 1-2 Wochen nach dem Release online erscheinen und dann auch erst in der nächsten Ausgabe nach dem Release.
> 
> Irgenwie hab ich nichts über eine Goldmeldung zu GTA IV gelesen - vèrpasst oder gab's die nicht?
> Man könnte doch prinzipiell die Goldversion (=die Version die ein - zwei Wochen später im Handel auftaucht) testen und darauf bestehen, dass Aktivierungsprozesse etc. für die Presse im vornhinein bereits funktionieren.
> ...



Da kann ich euch beiden nur zustimmen bzw. hab das ja auch schon in der Art geschrieben.
Und den letzten Satz von Gorrest Fump finde ich auch sehr wichtig.



			
				Fretschia am 04.12.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm morgen bekomm ich es geliefert das kann ja lustig werden, bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das auf meinem rechner läuft..dachte eigentlich das ich relativ hoch drehen könnte.....
> 
> Quad Core (2,5Ghz)
> - Arbeitsspeicher:    4 GB
> - Grafikkarte: GeForce 9600 GT  (512 MB)



Mit den 512MB VRAM bist du schon limitiert (vom Spiel festgelegt) auf mittlere Texturenqualität. Wie die 9600GT selbst performt weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich hab eine 8800GTS (G92) mit 512MB, C2Q 6600 @ 3.2GHz und auch 4GB RAM, WinXP. 
Läuft bei 1280x1024 eigentlich ganz passabel.
Meiner Meinung ist da aber noch Luft nach oben.
Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## RushSGA (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin einfach nur stinke Sauer. "Rockpopel" was um alles in der Welt macht ihr da nur?!?

Die ehlend lange Installation von ca. 45min, sind vorbei. Mein PC ist jetzt auch mit erzwungenen zusatz Programmen zugemüllt, und dann startet das gute Stück ned mal. Und wens dan mal Startet, schlägt die verbindung zu diesem tollen Social Club fehl. Naja gut offline Starten und ab die Post. Oh ha erstmal die tollen Grafik einstellungen anschauen und ne runde abkotzen. Nach ca. 30- 40min Spielzeit ruckelts und zuckelts so unerträglich, (als hätte ich einen Commodore 64 unter meinem Tisch stehen) dass ich den Rotz ausmachen muss, weil ich mich sonnst derartig aufrege das mein Puls weit über die 200 schlägt. 

Die offiziellen Systemanforderungen auf der Rockstar Seite zeigen eindeutige Angaben.

Unterstützte Betriebssysteme
    * Windows Vista (mit Service Pack 1)
    * Windows XP (mit Service Pack 3)
           mit DirectX 9
           mit Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

Minimum
    * Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
    * Arbeitsspeicher: 1.5GB
    * Freier Festplattenspeicher: 16GB
    * Grafikkarte: 256MB NVidia 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900
    * DirectX 9 kompatible Stereo Soundkarte
    * Tastatur
    * Maus

Empfohlen
    * Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
    * Speicher: 2GB (Windows XP) 2.5GB (Windows Vista)
    * Freier Festplattenspeicher: 18GB
    * Grafikkarte: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870
    * DirectX 9 kompatible Surround Soundkarte
    * Tastatur
    * Maus


Cool! also kaufen, meine Kiste verträgt das Spiel ja locker...
Tja nix gewesen Griff ins Klo, abwarten was an patches etc. so kommt. Oder einfach wider zurückgeben da wo mann das viele Geld für ein unfertiges Produkt ausgegeben hatt. Nebenbei noch ne Packung Baldrianwurz reinpfeiffen.

An Alle die das Spiel kaufen wollen, wartet um Himmelswillen damit.
Ihr tut euch selber einen Gefallen.


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.amazon.de/review/product/B001E1DDDA/ref=cm_cr_pr_link_1?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

Einfach mal die Amazon Rezissionen lesen und alle anderen Tests vergessen! Wer jetzt noch das spiel kauft muss zu 90% damit rechnen das er probleme hat. Verlasst euch weder auf 4players,pcgames noch sonst irgendwelche seiten.


----------



## xgravex (4. Dezember 2008)

tausendteufel am 04.12.2008 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> xgravex am 03.12.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun...im Moment ist es so dass die PC-Spieler noch zu ihrem PC stehen und Spiele dafür wollen und zahlen.Warum sollte sich also Rockstar schätze mind. 3Millionen mal 50 Euro entgehen lassen?
Das langfristige Ziel ist es den PC als Plattform unattraktiv werden zu lassen,allerdings sollen in der Zeit auch bitteschön alle PC-Spieler ne Konsole zulegen und diese Zeit gibt man den PC-Spielern.Da der Umstieg aber eher schleppend vonstatten geht wird man langsam aber sicher ungeduldig,denn jeder PC-Release bedeutet im Vergleich weniger Einnahmen.Ergo versucht man die Kosten der Entwicklung minimal zu halten und gleichzeitig dem PC-Spieler das Gefühl zu geben mit ner Konsole wäre alles einfacher.
Thats it.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

Würde jetzt zu gerne mal in der Firma Rockstar Mäuschen spielen und zuhören wie die über ihre Kunden lästern... oder sich darüber köstlich amüsieren, für das Konsolengame alle möglichen Awards abgegriffen zu haben und auf die PC User nen Furz geben.
Wer weiß wann tatsächlich nen Patch kommt. Ich denke nicht das die an den Problemen mit Hochdruck arbeiten. Aber das ist nur ein Gefühl...


----------



## Freezeman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ghost5000 am 04.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.de/review/product/B001E1DDDA/ref=cm_cr_pr_link_1?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar
> 
> Einfach mal die Amazon Rezissionen lesen und alle anderen Tests vergessen! Wer jetzt noch das spiel kauft muss zu 90% damit rechnen das er probleme hat. Verlasst euch weder auf 4players,pcgames noch sonst irgendwelche seiten.



Ich finde man müsste den Spielspass und die Kaufempfehlung eindeutig voneinander trennen. GTA4 ist ein klasse Spiel, dass die 92/93% völlig verdient hat, wenns denn erstmal läuft.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

einem nicht funktionierenden spiel kann man keine kaufempfehlung ausstellen, ganz einfach ist das


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 04.12.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde man müsste den Spielspass und die Kaufempfehlung eindeutig voneinander trennen. GTA4 ist ein klasse Spiel, dass die 92/93% völlig verdient hat, wenns denn erstmal läuft.



Na dann her mit ner Extra wertung:

Spielspaß :92%
Intallationsspaß: 0%
Zocken ohne Internet: 0%
Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie ohne Probleme GTA 4 zocken können: 10%


----------



## Freezeman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> einem nicht funktionierenden spiel kann man keine kaufempfehlung ausstellen, ganz einfach ist das



Richtig, aber eine Spielspasswertung sollte dennoch davon getrennt sein.


----------



## Freezeman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ghost5000 am 04.12.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 04.12.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es braucht keine Extrawertung, ein einfaches Ja oder Nein als Kaufempfehlung reicht.
Btw, ich hatte noch nie Spass beim Installieren...


----------



## baiR (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 04.12.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Karamanga am 04.12.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er wird es wohl mit seiner 9600er mit guter Optik spielen können, wenn er Glück hat, liegt halt nur am Spiel selbst nicht an den Grakas.
Es gibt sogar welche die das Spiel auf hoch spielen mit einer 8800 gt mit 512 vram.

Das mit der Vram Limitierung lässt sich auch wie folgt beheben.
einfach den folgenden Pfad ändern:
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1633/evq24ird_jpg.htm


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> einem nicht funktionierenden spiel kann man keine kaufempfehlung ausstellen, ganz einfach ist das



Ich finde das man es nicht trennen darf, denn man bewertet ja das gesamte Produkt. Und die Rezensionen kann man ja in verschiedenen Kategorien bewerten. Im Grunde finde ich es berechtigt die Kritik so extrem wie möglich ausfallen zu lassen wenn das Gesamtprodukt den Eindruck erweckt nicht zu funktionieren. Ich bewerte ja auch bestimmte Ingamefeatures auch nur zum Teil aber dieser fließt dann in die Gesamtbewertung mit ein. Und da die Hersteller z.B. den Kopierschutz in die Software mit einbauen und es somit zum Teil des Spielinhaltes wird, kann man das Spiel mit dem DRM ruhig im Kontext betrachten. Und daher richtig bewertet auf Amazon...    Ich habe da kein Mitleid für Rockstar übrig.


----------



## baiR (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.12.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
Ich finde auch das man dieses DRM mit in die Bewertung einziehen müsste.

Das Spiel kann noch so schön sein, wenn ich es nicht spielen kann dann habe ich davon auch nix.


----------



## Karamanga (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist ein netter Ansatz, aber weder Redaktion noch (die meisten) Leser würden es in Kauf nehmen, dass die Reviews erst 1-2 Wochen nach dem Release online erscheinen und dann auch erst in der nächsten Ausgabe nach dem Release.




F A L S C H !!!

Ich warte gerne ein paar Tage / Wochen mehr und kann mich dafür dann auf das Geschriebene verlassen.
Den jeweiligen Redaktionen bliebe außerdem ja auch immer noch der Weg über das I-Net, um die Leser in einer verkürztem Vorab-Terst zu informieren, wie man das jeweilige Game bewertet (so müsste man nicht immer bis zur nächsten Ausgabe warten).
Der Springende Punkt -> ein Test müsste definitiv immer nur mit der originalen Verkaufsversion auf Rechnern der Redaktion erfolgen!!!!

Aber wir mekern alle nur immer (und in diesem Fall zurecht) über GS und PCGames.
Auf der anderen Seite sind wir natürlich alle auch selber schuld, dass wir das Game gleich am ersten Tag gekauft haben.
Da es ja leider zur Normalität geworden ist, dass die Publisher den Beta-Test auf uns Käufer abschieben, hätten wir damit rechnen können und ganz einfach mal abwarten können.
Hier ist unsere eigene Gier, das Neuste sofort haben zu müssen natürlich etwas "hinderlich".


----------



## pukl (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Karamanga am 04.12.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es bringt nichts, der Redaktion die Schuld zu geben!
Schuld sind die Verantwortlichen bei Rockstar, die GTA4 noch unbedingt vor Weihnachten bringen wollten und sich kein Bisschen um Kompatibilität gekümmert haben!
PC GAMES ist nicht schuld daran, dass jetzt so viele ehrliche Leute GTA4 gekauft haben (so wie ich   ) , denn so, wie die meisten Leser will auch ich Tests eher vor Release, als nachher lesen - und mit so einem Desaster kann keiner rechnen! 

Jetzt hat Rockstar den Salat: Wahrscheinlich funktioniert nur jede fünfte verkaufte PC- Version von GTA 4 und ein schnell gebrachtes Patch- Paket muss her, damit die meisten Käufer das Spiel überhaupt starten können! Dass dieser Patch auch qualitativ eher als Notlösung einzuschätzen sein wird, ist nur allzu maheliegend!
Nur um noch auf den Weihnachtszug aufspringen zu können, hat Rockstar eine Art grauenhafte Beta- Version auf den Markt gebracht - Hätte man noch einen Monat Zeit und Arbeit investiert, wäre GTA 4 sicher das beste PC- Spiel des Jahres 2008 (vllt schon 2009) geworden! Jetzt gibt es jede Menge schlechte Publicity für den Titel und das wird Rockstar verdientermaßen teuer zu stehen kommen!

Rockstar sollte sich schon einmal eine schöne Entschädigung für all die enttäuschten GTA- Fans überlegen!

Noch zu dem Problem mit ATI- Karten: 
Nvidia hat bei der Etwicklung von GTA 4 kräftig mitgeholfen - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!

Edit:
Ich bin mir sicher, dass GTA 4 nach ein paar Updates ein spitzenmäßiges Spiel wird - wenn man es zum Laufen bringt!


----------



## Schisshase (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Habs heute mal aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und bin froh, daß ichs mir nicht gekauft hab.
Installation lief noch problemlos. 
Aber dann wollte ich mich beim Social Club anmelden: erste Bestätigungsmail kam nicht. Eine erneute anforderung wurde mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert.
Zweites mal angemeldet (mit anderern mailadresse), Bestätigung kam nach ca. 15 minuten. Aber ich konnte mich nicht einloggen, weil das Passwort angeblich nicht stimmt (habe extra was ganz einfaches genommen). 
Nochmal angemeldet (wieder mit anderer mailadresse) und warte jetzt schon seit über 2 stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail (die erste ist auch noch nicht angekommen).

Nee danke, Rockstar. Da habt ihr eure Kunden ganz gewaltig in den allerwertesten gepimpert. Das darf bei so einem Prestigeträchtigen Titel einfach nicht passieren.
Fast möchte man sagen: wers spielen will, der soll sich eine konsole zulegen. Das kostet Geld, spart aber Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## patsche (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Schisshase am 04.12.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich konnte mich nicht einloggen, weil das Passwort angeblich nicht stimmt (habe extra was ganz einfaches genommen).
> Nochmal angemeldet (wieder mit anderer mailadresse) und warte jetzt schon seit über 2 stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail (die erste ist auch noch nicht angekommen).



das liegt wohl daran das 'freemail' accounts (freenet, gmx, web.de etc.) schlicht einfach nicht akzeptiert werden, so stehts glaub ich auch in der eula.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 04.12.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 04.12.2008 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin auch bei web.de und es ging einwandfrei.


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 04.12.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einigen wir uns darauf das game is glücksspiel mit ganz schlechten quoten


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 04.12.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 04.12.2008 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hotmail geht aber, und das ist auch "Freemail"...


----------



## tobyattaxxx (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ICH BIN ERLÖST!!!

Habe gerade eben meinen Frust abgelassen und bin Back to Saturn gecruised!

Da angekommen und geäußert, dass ich gerne mein Gestern erworbenes Spiel nicht mehr haben möchte.
Darauf folgte eine "natürliche" Reaktion eines geschickten Verkäufers "Also das geht aber nicht, wieso denn?"

Als ich ihm dann erklärt habe, dass dieses Spiel nicht läuft und es mittlerweile offiziell ist, guckte er mich nur blöd an und sagte wieder "Also das geht aber nicht! Ich muss das Spiel installieren, das dauert MINDESTENS eine Stunde"

Nunja, als ich dann schon leicht wütend wurde, sagte ich "dann holen Sie nun bitte Ihren Filialleiter, ich denke dann sieht das alles ganz anders aus"

Und siehe da!!! Der Filialleiter wusste bereits über DIE SCHANDE von Rockstargames bescheid, kein Problem mehr...

angeblich war ich der -erste- unzufriedene Kunde in Mönchengladbach, aha aha, interessant!

LEUTE GEHT ZURÜCK UND BRINGT ES ZURÜCK! ROCKSTARGAMES MUSS AUCH MERKEN DAS DIE SPIELER(Käufer) NICHT NUR REDEN SONDERN AUCH HANDELN! WERFT DENEN DOCH KEIN GELD IN DEN RACHEN!!

MFG Tobyattaxxx


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hier is nochmal ein lösungsversuchsupdate(geiles wort) von pcgh

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669381/News/GTA_4_PC_Probleme_und_ihre_Loesungen_Update_Fehlerliste_deutscher_Support/


----------



## onkelotto (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 04.12.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ghost5000 am 04.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   also so eine Art Trennkost oder ?
nein - so wie es *JETZT* auf meiner Festplatte liegt gebe ich dem dreisten Müll
keine 20% . Mir völlig Piepenhagen wie es *irgendwann* einmal unter Umständen
funktioniert -oder aussieht .
Heute ist Jetzt und schrott ist schrott .
Würde ich einen von den Abzockern bei mir an der Küste sehen - ich würde den  . . .
bestimmt nicht zum Tee einladen . 

Ein halsender Kunde


----------



## Freezeman (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 04.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 04.12.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Hass kann ich nachvollziehen. Trotzdem halte ich es da wie die PCG: Spielspass: 92%; Kaufempfehlung : NEIN!


----------



## XtAbIT (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

pff nichmal 2 Tage hats gedauert und es wurde geknackt. Der ehrliche Käufer darf sich nun ewig damit rumärgern. Verdrehte Welt .... oder seh ich das Falsch ?!


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich bin dafür das rockstar gegen volage des seriencodes,einen vernünftigen crack rausrückt


----------



## ghost5000 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dafür das rockstar gegen volage des seriencodes,einen vernünftigen crack rausrückt


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ghost5000 am 04.12.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ich bin dafür das rockstar gegen volage des seriencodes,einen vernünftigen crack rausrückt




is doch so,das wär das einzige was jetzt noch hilft,und warscheinlich sofort abhilfe schaffen würde


----------



## Schisshase (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 04.12.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 04.12.2008 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zugegeben, ich hab die EULA nicht gelesen (we tut das schon), aber wenn ich mir extra wegen einem spiel noch ne emailadresse zulegen soll (ich hab ja schon 5 Stück) kann mir das ganze gestohlen bleiben.
Evtl. hol ichs mir per Steam wenns da mal ne Sonderaktion gibt. Oder ich warte bis es in der Spielepyramide liegt.


----------



## Atropa (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tobyattaxxx am 04.12.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE GEHT ZURÜCK UND BRINGT ES ZURÜCK! ROCKSTARGAMES MUSS AUCH MERKEN DAS DIE SPIELER(Käufer) NICHT NUR REDEN SONDERN AUCH HANDELN! WERFT DENEN DOCH KEIN GELD IN DEN RACHEN!!



Ich habe mich heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen unterhalten, welcher wie ich das Game nicht zum laufen bekommen hat und wir meinten, dass man das Spiel eigentlich mit einem kleinen Brief direkt an Rockstar schicken sollte, in welchem man erklärt, dass sie hiermit ein treuen Kunden verloren haben.
Mich hindern nur dir 50€ daran, wären es "nur" 20 - 30€ und würden noch deutlich mehr Leute mitmachen, mir wär es die Aktion wirklich wert.


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 04.12.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> tobyattaxxx am 04.12.2008 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gestern schonmal von einem schlauen user hier erwähnt wurde sollte man ne aktion starten in der sich alle leute aus ihren städten zu einem zeitpunkt treffen und es geschlossen dem händler vor die füße schmeißen,wär schon lustig wenn da auf einmal 500 leute kommen und ihr geld zurück verlangen,dazu kann man dann hier wieder n lustigen thread aufmachen mit fotos wie bei dem WoW nachtverkauf,das würde garantiert für aufsehn sorgen


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. Dezember 2008)

DaStash am 04.12.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> KamalKhan am 04.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Mensch, Du scheinst noch nicht verstanden zu haben, was Aufgabe einer Spielezeitschrift ist: Kaufberatung ! und zwar durch kompetente Tests ! Kompetenz wird nicht dadurch erreicht, dass 50 % der Leser von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden ! Zudem musste von vornherein davon ausgegangen werden, dass trotz einer Konsolenportierung es infolge der riesigen Welt auch technische Probleme gibt, was bedeutet, dass der Test in jedem Fall zumindest mit einer Radeon und einer Geforce - Karte hätte ausprobiert werden müssen. Technische Spezifikationen spielen also sehr wohl auch bei PCG eine Rolle. PCGH ist für die Feinheiten zuständig, also für die Tests von versch. Auflösungen etc.; außerdem ist PCGH eben nicht nur für die Spiele zuständig (s. Aufbau einer x - beliebigen PCGH !)
Schließlich kannst Du Dir auch meinen anderen Post hier ansehen. Dass nur mit einer Geforce getestet worden ist, ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs: Der Test fand unter irregulären Testbedingungen statt.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

und das trifft den der nichts dafür kann..

wir bauen die bugs da nicht ein um kunden zu ärgern, das zeug wird uns so geliefert


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 04.12.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> dass man das Spiel eigentlich mit einem kleinen Brief direkt an Rockstar schicken sollte, in welchem man erklärt, dass sie hiermit ein treuen Kunden verloren haben.


Ich glaube das juckt die nicht. Der einzige Weg zu zeigen was Sache ist, ist das Spiel umgehend zurückzubringen und sich das Geld wiedergeben zu lassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 04.12.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 04.12.2008 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und vorallem, ein anderes spiel kaufen, das schadet Rockstar noch mehr


----------



## GorrestFump (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Karamanga am 04.12.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Die MEISTEN Leser (online oder print) wollen die Informationen möglichst schnell und möglichst aktuell. Nur weil du und einige andere (mich mitinbegriffen) sich akut durch diesen und ähnliche Andere Fälle für sorgfältigeres Testvorgehen aussprechen, heißt das noch lange nicht dass das Gros der Leser - welche sich wiederum in der Mehrzahl auch nicht unbedingt an dieser Diskussion beteiligen - auf einen verspäteten Test einlassen wollen.
Man darf nicht immer von sich auf alle anderen schließen.

Die einfache Regel im Journalismus trifft die PCGames genauso wie alle anderen: Aktuell sein, wertvolle Information bieten -> Klicks und verkaufte Magazine.
Der GTA IV - Test MUSSTE wohl trotz "Anspiel-Test" in der aktuellen Ausgabe mit Wertung drin sein und MUSSTE als schnell als möglich online sein um das Maximum dabei auszuschöpfen.
Solange das funktioniert wird's auch gemacht, die Masse bestimmt.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.12.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und das trifft den der nichts dafür kann..
> wir bauen die bugs da nicht ein um kunden zu ärgern, das zeug wird uns so geliefert


Und wenn ein Hype-Titel so richtig gut läuft und massig Geld in die Taschen der Händler spült beschwerst du dich auch?
Das sind eben die Risiken eines Spieleverkäufers, wobei GTA IV das erste PC-Spiel ist welches ich zurückbrachte.


----------



## maik216 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme, konnte 2 h ohne mucken zocken. Das ganze aktiviere ist natürlich nicht so toll!


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gestern schonmal von einem schlauen user hier erwähnt wurde sollte man ne aktion starten in der sich alle leute aus ihren städten zu einem zeitpunkt treffen und es geschlossen dem händler vor die füße schmeißen,wär schon lustig wenn da auf einmal 500 leute kommen und ihr geld zurück verlangen,dazu kann man dann hier wieder n lustigen thread aufmachen mit fotos wie bei dem WoW nachtverkauf,das würde garantiert für aufsehn sorgen


Bist ja ein ganz witziger.
Was kann der Verkauf dafür, dass GTA4 nicht läuft?
Wir, bei uns geben dem Kunden das Geld zurück bei GTA4, wenn ers bei uns gekauft hat.
Warum die Verkäufer noch mit solchen Aktionen nerven?


----------



## Atropa (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wertvolle Information bieten


In diesem Fall wär es wohl sehr wertvoll gewesen, wenn man auf die massiven Technischen Probleme hingewiesen hätte, was ja nicht ging, weil man das Spiel auf einem massgeschneiderten Rechner vorgesetzt bekommen hat.....ob das wirklich im Interesse des Kunden ist ?


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 04.12.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind eben die Risiken eines Spieleverkäufers, wobei GTA IV das erste PC-Spiel ist welches ich zurückbrachte.


Und es wurde zurückgenommen, oder?
So what?


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ihr könnt das dann so an den hersteller weitergeben das da hunderte leute ihr geld zurück wollten,dann muss man hier als statement nich lesen das ein paar leute probleme haben,mir kommt es mitlerweile so vor als interessiert die das garnich was hier alle für probs mit dem scheiß haben,das ihr den scheiß warscheinlich noch nichmal ausm regal genommen habt is schon n unding,sowas darf man so nicht verkaufen,vereinzelte fälle gibts ja immer irgendwo aber so eine hohe ausfallrate is mir bisher noch nie untergekommen


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr könnt das dann so an den hersteller weitergeben das da hunderte leute ihr geld zurück wollten,dann mus man hier als statement nich lesen das ein paar leute probleme haben,mir kommt es mitlerweile so vor als interessiert die das garnich was hier alle für probs mit dem scheiß haben,das ihr den scheiß warscheinlich noch nichmal ausm regal genommen habt is schon n unding,sowas darf man so nicht verkaufen,vereinzelte fälle gibts ja immer irgendwo aber so eine hohe ausfallrate is mir bisher noch nie untergekommen



Sagens wirs mal so:
Ich hab gestern "einige" GTA verkauft und hatte heut eigentlich mit einer "Retourenschwemme" gerechnet und die Leute waren auch instruiert, das Geld zurückzugeben.
Es kam keiner!

Ich weise die Kunden auch darauf hin, dass GTA Probleme machen könnte. Es wird trotzdem gekauft. Teilwiese mit der Begründung: "Bis jetzt waren alle GTA-Teile geil". 
Ja was soll man da machen?

Sind wir ehrlich: Es wird nur immer genörgelt und nie gelobt (so ist das Leben, bzw unser Lebensstil).
Man hört nur von denen, die Probleme haben. Und das sind bei diesem Titel leider überproportional viele. 
Es gibt aber sicherlich auch Leute, bei denen das Game funktioniert.
Soll man denen das Spiel vorenthalten?


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 04.12.2008 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Murren, was ich nicht gedacht hätte. Ich hab sogar damit gerechnet einen Gutschein statt Geld zu bekommen, aber nö, es gab das Geld zurück.   

btw, was macht der Handel in so einem Fall, ich meine: Der Handel kauft ja die Spiele ein und würde bei Rückgabe auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.
Schickt ihr die zurück zum Publisher / Großhändler und der gibt euch dann das Geld zurück?




			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir ehrlich: Es wird nur immer genörgelt und nie gelobt


Von mir gibts ein Lob   .


----------



## GorrestFump (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 04.12.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher, klar. Im Interesse ist's für den Kunden sicher nicht, aber zunächst wirkt die Headline: "GTA IV im Test" Das der Test nicht sorgfältig ist merkt der Kunde erst später...


----------



## Fretschia (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr könnt mir alle erzählen was ihr wollt, seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Hälfte droht zwar das Spiel wieder zurück zu geben weil alles so schrecklich ist und am besten organisieren wir jetzt rießige Demonstrationen vor Media markt und Co....aber in wircklichkeit werden 99% derjenigen die das Spiel gekauft haben auch behalten,weil sie auf einen patch oder sonst was hoffen.Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, das Spiel ist geil...wenn es läuft. 

Ich finde es auch ne Sauerei was die sich da erlaubt haben , aber rockstar kann sich das nunmal leisten, ich bin mir sicher die könnten noch die nächsten 10 jahre die zukünftigen GTA Spiele für den PC vermurksen und würden immer noch gewinn machen..und wenn es nur durch die Konsolengewinne ist. Von daher bleibt nur zu hoffen das bald ein patch rauskommt der die Fehler behebt.

Bitte sagt jetzt nicht wenn jeder so denkt wie ich kann sich ja nix verändern...aber so ist es halt. Selbst kleinere Puplisher wie Jowood können und werden weiterhin Mist bauen, siehe Gothic 4, das sich bestimmt soviele leute kaufen werden das es sich auf alle Fälle für jowood lohnt egal wie gut oder schlecht das spiel ist.
Welche Konsequenzen man daraus zieht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Ich sage man lebt damit oder man lässt es sein..


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 04.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schickt ihr die zurück zum Publisher / Großhändler und der gibt euch dann das Geld zurück?


Wir könnens, dank gutem Vertrag, an den Grosshändler zurückgeben und bekommen das Geld wieder.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fretschia am 04.12.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> aber in wircklichkeit werden 99% derjenigen die das Spiel gekauft haben auch behalten,weil sie auf einen patch oder sonst was hoffen


Seit Gothic³ bin ich da konsequent; ich kauf mir GTA wieder wenn es fehlerfrei läuft. Und in Zukunft wird nicht am Releasetag gekauft!


----------



## stawacz79 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.12.2008 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ähm ich geh mal stark davon aus das viele die hoffnung nich aufgeben und denken das es ein patch richten wird,was natürlich ein trugschluss ist,ich bin zeitgleich auch noch in anderen foren unterwegs und die sind voll mit den gleichen negativen stimmen wie hier,dann gibt es noch die leute die denken das sie es trotz nicht spielbarkeit nicht umtauschen können,das liest man hier doch die ganze zeit,wo leute fragen ob man das auch wirklich geht mit dem umtauschen,durch das unwissen vieler verkäufer wird man auch gleich noch in eine kriminelle ecke gedrengt,die kennen weder securom noch wissen die das gta probleme macht,,und damit soll man sich dann auseinandersetzen


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "GTA IV im Test" Das der Test nicht sorgfältig ist merkt der Kunde erst später...


Vor allem könnte man doch langsam aber sicher ein Update machen und als *fetten* Minuspunkt die bekannten Probleme nennen.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 04.12.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also dann landen doch eh alle zurückgebrachten GTAs beim Hersteller; so muss es sein...




			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mensch McDrake, dann gehen doch die Umsatzzahlen für "gamer unlimited" in den Keller....


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fiumpf am 04.12.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann landen doch eh alle zurückgebrachten GTAs beim Hersteller; so muss es sein...


Im Prinzip ja.
Darum find ich die Aktion ziemlich bescheuert.
In der Weihnachtszeit, in der viele im Verkauf Überstunden und Sechtage-Woche schieben, die unangenehmsten, weil genervten Kunden, freundlich bedienen müssen, dann auch noch mit sowas auffahren find ich daneben.

Sowas kann man machen, wenn einem nicht entgegengekommen und nicht ernst genommen wird.


----------



## loaloa1234 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich will auch mal meinen Senf zu GTA IV abgeben.Ich hab gelesen, dass das Spiel bei den meisten ned funktioniert,aber ich hab mir gedacht, dass ichs doch einfach mal ausprobieren sollte.Und ich hab sogar Glück.Das SPiel funktioniert einwandfrei,keine Ruckler, und auch keine Abstürzte   

Ich spiels zurzeit auf ned sehr hohen anforderungen:
Aufl:1280*1024
Alles andere auf mittel,aber mir reichts erst mal und ich bin froh dass mein System das überhaupt, packt, vor allem da ich ne schei** Grafikkarte habe.

Details zu meinem PC:
Vista
3GB Ram
Nvidia GeForce 8600GT   
Intel Quad Core Q6600


----------



## grossesmannes (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin betroffen ,mit dem radeon Problem, doch mit folgendem Trick starte ich das Spiel:  Prime 95 starten, Sresstest starten, Spiel starten (nach dem 2 oder 3 Versuch stürtzt es nach den der rechtshinweis schrift nima ab und das Game startet), Prim 95 beenden, fertig 


DasGam flutch dann übrigens perfekt auf mienr 4870, keine Grafikfehler oder Abstürtze bisher, natürlich aber hässliche Schatten, aber Performance ist ok.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				grossesmannes am 04.12.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin betroffen ,mit dem radeon Problem, doch mit folgendem Trick starte ich das Spiel:  Prime 95 starten, Sresstest starten, Spiel starten (nach dem 2 oder 3 Versuch stürtzt es nach den der rechtshinweis schrift nima ab und das Game startet), Prim 95 beenden, fertig
> 
> 
> DasGam flutch dann übrigens perfekt auf mienr 4870, keine Grafikfehler oder Abstürtze bisher, natürlich aber hässliche Schatten, aber Performance ist ok.



Bei MIR mit Vista: 

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
Ganz heißer Tip! bei mir ging ja das mit dem Rocstar club shit ausschalten nicht.
ALso: Asiclub gestartet nicht eingeloggt, spielen gedrückt. SO und jetzt wenn das Spiel aufpoppt also sobald der rechte schirm kommt, ganz oft pos1 für GFWL drücken es geht auf und zu und dann ging es bei mir ins menu!!
bitte um rückmeldungen ob es auch bei anderen ATI und vista usern ging!! 

Also
AMD Quad Core 2,33
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H
Saphire ATI Radeon HD 4850 (die mit dickem Kühler)
Vista 64 Bit

Läuft mit 1280x1024 (oder so )
Textur mittel,
Render Hoch
Sichtweite 65
Detailweite 100

läuft, ganz kleine lags aber ich bin über empfohlenen Einstellungen.
Keine Texturfehlöer oder sonst was schatten super.
Wie gesagt ATI und Vista... haut mal euren POS1 knopf durch beim start.


----------



## pukl (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				grossesmannes am 04.12.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin betroffen ,mit dem radeon Problem, doch mit folgendem Trick starte ich das Spiel:  Prime 95 starten, Sresstest starten, Spiel starten (nach dem 2 oder 3 Versuch stürtzt es nach den der rechtshinweis schrift nima ab und das Game startet), Prim 95 beenden, fertig
> 
> 
> DasGam flutch dann übrigens perfekt auf mienr 4870, keine Grafikfehler oder Abstürtze bisher, natürlich aber hässliche Schatten, aber Performance ist ok.



Das hat bei mir leider nicht funktioniert!
Ich hoffe, es kommt bald ein Patch, der diese desaströsen Pröbleme behebt!


----------



## rohan123 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Nachdem ich all das hier gelesen habe, kann es mir nicht einmal mehr im Traum passieren, dieses Spiel zu spielen.

Da müsste schon ein Riesenpatch her, der zwar nicht die Onlineaktivierung abschaltet (vielleicht geht auch das, das haben manche Hersteller schon gezeigt), aber zumidest diese ganzen Hintergrundprozesse nicht mehr voraussetzt.

Ich finde es nicht fair den GTA-Fans gegenüber, die der Serie über all die Jahre treu geblieben sind, und sich so auf GTA IV gefreut haben.

Kopierschutz okay, aber Kunden vergraulen: nein.


----------



## hogan1980 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Es tut mir zwar leid für die Leute die sich GTA4 schon gekauft haben, dennoch kann ich eine gewisse Schadenfreude auf Rockstar und Securom nicht leugnen.
Schade das sowas nicht EA passierte...


----------



## Huskyboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

die umtauschgründe interessieren den vertrieb nen feuchten.. als wenn Rockstar die probleme nicht kennen würde


----------



## _Mort_ (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich war so dumm und habe mich verleiten lassen das Spiel zu kaufen, weil mir nciht klar war welchen Scheiß ich mir alles installeiren muss nur um dann doch nicht spielen zu können weil es einfach nicht läuft.
Morgen geht das Spiel zurück! Danke DRM, danke Microsoft dann Rockstar-jungs die ihr eure Seele verkauft habt.


----------



## ZonkRockt (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also bei läufts mit meiner HD4850 reibungslos dank dem proggi Prime95!!!
bei prime mach den stress-test und starte dann gta. 
wenns geladen switch ich zum desktop und beende prime.
Und schon rennt das Spiel ganz Solide  

Kommt mir so vor als ob durch die 100%ige auslastung der cpu irgendeine initialisierung vom spiel übersprungen wird und es dadurch läuft sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Sodala (5. Dezember 2008)

*oh jesus*

ogottogottogott. Ich hab mir nach langen Jahren des Wartens auf einen GTA-Nachfolger das Game vor einer Woche bei amazon.uk bestellt. Es ist zwar noch nicht da, aber ich hab die Hosen ehrlich gesagt gestrichen voll, nachdem ich hier drei Tage lang die ganze Scheiße im Netz lesen musste, die mit dem Spiel läuft.

MOnatelang hab ich auf das Game gewartet, aber jetzt will ichs glaub ich gar nicht ausprobieren. Gott sei Dank hab ich noch UT2004 zur Beruhigung drauf 

Vielleicht liegt ja alles an der deutschen Übersetzung und die UK-Version läuft bei mir? ... Strohhalm

-sodala


----------



## sow42195 (5. Dezember 2008)

*oh jesus*

Frei nach Eurer Frage im letzten Satz des Artikels erlaube ich mir auch eine:

Erneut stellt sich hier die Frage nach dem Sinn eines solchen Spieltests, der eine Rekordwertung für ein Spiel vergibt, das zahlreiche graviernde technische Probleme bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit aufweist.

Weiß gar nicht, was ich schlimmer finde: Das Rockstar so etwas veröffentlicht, oder das sämtliche Spielmagazine das Spiel so hochgejubelt haben und man sich bezüglich technischer Probleme wohl auf die Aussagen von Rockstar (wahrscheinlich eine Sekretärin per Telefon) verlassen hat, dass bis zum Release alles gut wird.


----------



## Sodala (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: oh jesus*



			
				sow42195 am 05.12.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Erneut stellt sich hier die Frage nach dem Sinn eines solchen Spieltests, der eine Rekordwertung für ein Spiel vergibt, das zahlreiche graviernde technische Probleme bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit aufweist.



Offenbar hat PCG ja auf einem vorinstallierten System getestet, wenn ich einige Einträge hier im Forum richtig verstanden habe. Da muss man sich aber auch fragen, ob das den Testern nicht etwas komisch vorgekommen ist - wenn es denn stimmt. SO blauäugig kann ja eigentlich niemand sein ... ab jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr.

-sodala


----------



## pukl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hogan1980 am 04.12.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir zwar leid für die Leute die sich GTA4 schon gekauft haben, dennoch kann ich eine gewisse Schadenfreude auf Rockstar und Securom nicht leugnen.
> Schade das sowas nicht EA passierte...



Warum sollte das auch EA passieren?
Natürlich ist dieser Kopierschutzwahsinn schon sehr nervtötend, aber andererseits muss man ja auch sagen, dass die Spieleentwickler damit einen Kampf gegen Spielepiraterie austragen, der ausgetragen werden muss, auch wenn das Problem sicherlich NIE beseitigt werden wird, weil einfach zu viele Menschen darin involviert sind!

Eigentlich geht es ja nur darum, dass Rockstar nicht nur eine fehlerhafte anscheinend noch im Alphastadium befindliche Version von GTA 4 freigegeben hat, sondern einfach nur schlampig gearbeitet hat, was einfach unvertretbar ist - und erst recht bei einem Spielepreis von biszu 50€!
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber EA Games hat mit Ausnahme von NFS Undercover ja immer recht ordentliche Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## pukl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				_Mort_ am 05.12.2008 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war so dumm und habe mich verleiten lassen das Spiel zu kaufen, weil mir nciht klar war welchen Scheiß ich mir alles installeiren muss nur um dann doch nicht spielen zu können weil es einfach nicht läuft.
> Morgen geht das Spiel zurück! Danke DRM, danke Microsoft dann Rockstar-jungs die ihr eure Seele verkauft habt.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## bastardo66 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

In erster Linie ist das ganze GTA4 Debakel ja eine absolute Bankrott Erklärung für die (PC) Spielezeitschriften, die solch ein Spiel, dass mit immensen technischen Schwierigkeiten kämpft und auf einer Konsole besser aussieht, als auf einem State-of-the-Art PC mit >90% bewertet. Rockstar kann sich mit einem Patch noch aus der Affäre ziehen, die hohen Spielwertungen für ein unspielbares Spiel bleiben aber bestehen.  Da kann man ja über Kopierschutzmassnahmen, Raubkopierern, DRM und die bösen, bösen Publishers ablästern, aber ein nicht kleiner Teil für den Niedergang der PC Spiele kann man den nicht objektiven, mE gekauften Spielzeitschriften Redakteuren zuschreiben.


----------



## Appache (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

deshalb hab ich ne konsole


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bastardo66 am 05.12.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> und auf einer Konsole besser aussieht, als auf einem State-of-the-Art PC



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht...
Mit gut spielbaren Einstellungen sieht es auf einem PC mit 8800GT und passablem Core2Duo bei 1280x1024 (was schon weit über der Auflösung der Konsolenvarianten, vor dem Hochskalieren, liegt) m i n d e s t e n s  ebenbürtig aus.
Und so einen PC würd ich nichtmal als "State of the Art" bezeichnen.

Wer die Regler gerade mal bis zur Hälfte aufdreht, mittlere Texturqualität und hohe Renderqualität einstellt liegt schon WEIT über den Konsolensettings.


----------



## Appache (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

so ein blödsinn...720p ist 1280x720 ... wo bitte ist das WEIT ENTFERNT? da wird auch nix hochskaliert. das spiel wird in 720p ausgegeben und gut.


----------



## Gomorra10 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Allerdings werden bei der Konsole keine grobe pixelartige Schatten von Nico, den Häusern etc gezeigt.

Ich spiele auf nen 22" LCD mit "normaler Auflösung" von 1680x1050. Das Spiel benutzt zudem "nur" DX9.


----------



## bastardo66 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GorrestFump am 05.12.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> bastardo66 am 05.12.2008 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf meiner 360 sieht's besser aus, und ruckelt nicht mit 20 fps wie auf einem PC. Aber darüber muss man gar nicht diskutieren, kann schon sein, das mehr drin liegt in der PC Version. Aber erst nach einem Patch. Meine vorheriger Beitrag zielte in eine andere, nicht technische Richtung.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Appache am 05.12.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein blödsinn...720p ist 1280x720 ... wo bitte ist das WEIT ENTFERNT? da wird auch nix hochskaliert. das spiel wird in 720p ausgegeben und gut.



Ruhig Blut...     Die PS3-Version wird von 630p (1120×630) auf 720p hochskaliert und dann ausgegeben. Die dadurch entstehende Unschärfe ist nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Appache (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich bin ruhig, sorry wenn das falsch ankam. 


*edit wegen 630p: hab grad gegoogelt..scheinst recht zu haben.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Appache am 05.12.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ruhig, sorry wenn das falsch ankam. wo bitte nimmst du das her? die standartausgabe von GTA4 auf der ps3 ist 720p und wird, zugegeben, fälschlicherweise auf der verpackung sogar mit 1080p angepriesen.



Dein Fernseher zeigt dir natürlich als Ausgabeauflösung 720p oder auch 1080p (kannst du mit der PS3 ja erzwingen) an sobald's von der Konsole so hochskaliert wurde.

zu den 630p
http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46242&page=21


----------



## hondapower (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pukl am 05.12.2008 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist dieser Kopierschutzwahsinn schon sehr nervtötend, aber andererseits muss man ja auch sagen, dass die Spieleentwickler damit einen Kampf gegen Spielepiraterie austragen, der ausgetragen werden muss, auch wenn das Problem sicherlich NIE beseitigt werden wird, weil einfach zu viele Menschen darin involviert sind!



Und genau das ist der Schwachsinn der Spieleindustrie. Ich hab früher viele Spiele gekauft, mittlerweile nur noch die Kracher weil mich es einfach stört von vornherein als Schwerverbrecher eingestuft werden, dem überall suggeriert wird das Raubkopierer ja sogar härter bestraft werden als Kinderschänder.

Und mit solchem Mist wie GTA IV, fördert man doch die ganze Kopiererei. Wie viele Leute waren bei den Käufern die immer brav gekauft haben. Wie viele von denen werden nächstes mal erstmal ne "Testversion" runterladen?

Anstatt immer mehr den Käufer als Verbrecher abzustempeln und ein russisch-Roulette aus der Startbarkeit der Spiele zu machen sollten die Hersteller einfach mal überlegen welche Qualität früher war und welche heute. Wenn ich Spiele sehe, die als Handbuch ein 5 Seiten Booklet mit der Steuerung und den Credits haben frage ich mich schon ob die einen an der Waffel haben.

Gerade sowas hat GTA immer schön aus der Masse hervorgehoben, die gut gestalteten Handbücher. Da hat die Qualität bisher gestimmt, weshalb ich auch gerne bereit war!!! zu zahlen.

Welches Spiel kam vor ein paar Monaten völlig ohne Kopierschutz und hat sich prächtig verkauft, den Namen hab ich leider vergessen...

Die Spielehersteller sollten wieder mehr auf Qualität der Software und dem drum herum achten, anstatt 90% des Arbeitseinsatzes in den Kopierschutz zu stecken. Der Käufer und das Konto werden es danken.

Denn bisher wurde jeder Kopierschutz doch geknackt. Also wieso nicht das Geld welches man dafür sinnlos ausgibt nicht in die Qualität des Games investieren? Spieldauer erhöhen, das Game ohne viele Bugs auf den Markt bringen. Denn wenn ich weiß, ich bekomm einen anständigen Gegenwert für mein hart verdientes knappes Geld, dann geb ich es auch mal gerne für ein anständiges Game aus.

Solange die Hersteller das nicht in ihre dummen kleinen Schädel bekommen, solange werden immer Kopien erstellt. Und so langsam, finde ich es auch gerechtfertigt wenn einem so Sachen wie GTA IV jetzt geboten werden.


----------



## DieZelle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hondapower am 05.12.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> pukl am 05.12.2008 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 04.12.2008 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gameswelt hat z.B. darauf reagiert und ihre Wertung solange zurückgezogen. http://www.gameswelt.de/articles/reviews/5449-Grand_Theft_Auto_4/result.html


----------



## zoerfie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin wohl auch einer der wenigen die keinerlei Probleme mit GTA 4 hatten   
Bis auf ein kleines Installationsproblem hat die Accounterstellung, Aktivierung und das Spiel selber keine Probleme gemacht...

Die Wertung im Nachinein abzuwerten finde ich nicht in Ordnung - schließlich habe die technischen Probleme ja nichts mit dem eigentlichen Spielspaß zu tun... Ich fände es besser einen deutlichen Hinweis/Warnung vor dem Kauf bzw. Patch auszusprechen oder die Wertung vorerst komplett zurückzunehmen. Ob das Spiel jetzt 90% oder 80% hat interessiert mich herzlich wenig wenn es überhaupt nicht läuft...


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zoerfie am 05.12.2008 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertung im Nachinein abzuwerten finde ich nicht in Ordnung - schließlich habe die technischen Probleme ja nichts mit dem eigentlichen Spielspaß zu tun... Ich fände es besser einen deutlichen Hinweis/Warnung vor dem Kauf bzw. Patch auszusprechen oder die Wertung vorerst komplett zurückzunehmen. Ob das Spiel jetzt 90% oder 80% hat interessiert mich herzlich wenig wenn es überhaupt nicht läuft...



Eben, drum ist es der richtige Weg erstmal gar keine Bewertung abzugeben.


----------



## LupusSBK (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Diese sch*** Spielprogrammierer. Zur Zeit regt es mich nur noch auf. Von was für "Standard"-Systemen gehen die denn bei ihrer Arbeit aus?!?! Schon bei Call of Duty 5 gab es sehr viele Probleme, wie man gut im Netz nachlesen kann. Und jetzt auch hier bei GTA. Früher liefen die Spiele doch auch auf allen, wirklich allen, Systemen ohne große Probleme, ohne dass man sich sonst für einen Mist auf den Rechner laden muss und ohne, dass man erst in der Systemsteuerung alle möglichen Dinge deaktivieren muss.
Man kann langsam das Gefühl bekommen, als ob die Game-Hersteller kaum noch Fachmänner für PC-Spiele haben, sondern sich nur noch auf die Konsolen-Entwicklung konzentrieren. Sollte das so weiter gehen, ist man ja regelrecht gezwungen, komplett mit dem Spielen aufzuhören oder 400 Euro in die Hand zu nehmen und sich so ne Kack-PS3 zu kaufen.
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten (3 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein)! Die Game-Hersteller sollten sich mal wieder besinnen, welche große Community sie sich da langsam vergraulen.


----------



## McTrevor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Warum zum Geier kauft man sich eigentlich die PC-Games, wenn so Sachen da nicht drinstehen? Das regt mich an dieser Zeitschrift ehrlich immer wieder auf. Nur weil es sich bei einem Spiel um einen Super-Duper-XXL-Blockbuster handelt, läßt man sich dazu breittreten, dann doch bei den Entwicklern vor Ort unter vom Entwickler kontrollierten Bedingungen zu testen. Da fallen dann so Sachen wie Kopierschutzgängelung und mangelhafte Hardwareunterstützung nicht auf und das Spiel bekommt Supernoten. Gearscht ist dann wieder der, der sich auf Anraten von pcgames das Spiel dann kauft.

Wo ist da der immer wieder selbst mit Trompeten rausposaunte kritische Journalismus???

Getestet werden sollte immer nur die Version, die nachher dann auch im Laden steht. Und zwar auf den eigenen Kisten. Basta. Will die ein Entwickler/Publisher nicht rausrücken, dann kauft man sich das Game halt im Laden und testet später. Mir ist es lieber ich bekomme später einen Test, der dafür dann auch aussagekräftig ist, als so eine Schote wie sie hier wieder abgelaufen ist. Wie damals schon beim Half-Life 2 Test, wo man dann nichts über Steam geschrieben hat, obwohl man das Spiel "getestet" hatte.

Sorry, das ist ein Witz. Wenn man sich die Testbedingungen derart diktieren läßt, ist man nicht mehr als ein Werbeblättchen. 

Hach war das schön, mit der PC-Powerplay. Die haben es richtig gemacht. Nur leider gibts die nicht mehr. Der Großteil der Spieler möchte anscheinend lieber hypende Werbeblättchen als kritischen Journalismus mit Tests, die diesen Namen auch verdienen. Echt traurig.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Yougle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McTrevor am 05.12.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Getestet werden sollte immer nur die Version, die nachher dann auch im Laden steht. Und zwar auf den eigenen Kisten. Basta. Will die ein Entwickler/Publisher nicht rausrücken, dann kauft man sich das Game halt im Laden und testet später. Mir ist es lieber ich bekomme später einen Test, der dafür dann auch aussagekräftig ist, als so eine Schote wie sie hier wieder abgelaufen ist.



genau!  

hab mein PCG-Abbo auch schon abbestellt...

Was ich mich nur frage ist, wie Rockstar es geschafft hat von der Konsolen-Version zur PC-Version über ein halbes Jahr zu brauchen ohne zu bemerken, dass das Game mit ATI-Karten Probleme macht und auch sonst nicht ganz sauber ist...


----------



## McTrevor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Yougle am 05.12.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mein PCG-Abbo auch schon abbestellt...
> 
> Was ich mich nur frage ist, wie Rockstar es geschafft hat von der Konsolen-Version zur PC-Version über ein halbes Jahr zu brauchen ohne zu bemerken, dass das Game mit ATI-Karten Probleme macht und auch sonst nicht ganz sauber ist...



Wer sagt, daß sie es nicht gemerkt haben? Sie werden es ziemlich sicher gemerkt haben, konnten es aber aufgrund der gesetzten Termine nicht mehr beheben. Also lädt man die "Journalisten" zum "Testen" in die eigenen Hallen ein. Sollte doch den ein oder anderen Redakteur so langsam mal stutzig machen, wenn man vor Ort testen soll, oder nicht? PC-Games fliegt mit so Aktionen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf die Fresse. Nur der Lerneffekt bleibt anscheinend aus.   

Naja, ich halte es so, daß ich Spiele eh erst kaufe, wenn es die für 10-20 Euro irgendwo abzugreifen gibt. Da ist dann das Patchchaos größtenteils vorbei; die zu kaufende Version oft sogar schon gepatched in der Schachtel, die Hardware weniger problematisch und man hat einen genaueren Überblick darüber, was der integrierte Kopierschutz (aka Kundenschädigungssoftware) alles anrichtet.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## pukl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo ich hab mal in einem Email an diesen Rockstar GTA Support für Deutschland geschrieben!
Mal ein wenig Dampf ablassen!
Auch wenn ich weiß, dass diese Mail und mein Problem denen von Rockstar wahrscheinlich am Arm vorbeigeht...



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> GTA 4 lässt sich nicht starten, sondern stürzt direkt nach dem ersten Screen mit den Rechtsinformationen über die im Spiel enthaltenen Logos mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:
> "GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr! GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr und muss beendet werden". Windows sucht wie gewohnt nach Lösungen, was jedoch vergebens ist!
> ...



Die Antwort kam schnell, jedoch natürlich unzufriedenstellend!!!



> Lieber GTA-Fan,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre E-Mail. Mit Ihrer E-Mail helfen Sie uns dabei, Ihr Problem besser nachvollziehen zu koennen, um schnellstmoeglich eine Loesung bereitzustellen. Wir moechten uns fuer die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten Sie um ein wenig Geduld. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Loesung auftretender Probleme, damit auch Sie schnellstmoeglich das Spiel geniessen koennen. Sobald wir Ihnen Feedback zu Ihrer E-Mail geben koennen, melden wir uns bei Ihnen.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort kennen wir doch!!!
Danke Rockstar, für nichts und wieder nichts!!!



So eine Frechheit!!!   
Um ehrlich zu sein, hab gar keine Lust mehr, GTA 4 zu spielen, sollte ich es jemals zum Laufen bringen! Ich hoffe, Amazon nimmt es zurück!


----------



## stifflers (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LupusSBK am 05.12.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese sch*** Spielprogrammierer. Zur Zeit regt es mich nur noch auf. Von was für "Standard"-Systemen gehen die denn bei ihrer Arbeit aus?!?! Schon bei Call of Duty 5 gab es sehr viele Probleme...



tja, gut frage. ich denke das ist dem grafik-fetischismus anzulasten. dazu fällt mir ein beispiel ein. spielt mal flatout 1, geniale physik, super schadensmodell. und haltet dieses game gegen den letzten colin mcrae titel. das einzige was hier "besser" ist, ist die grafik. mit neueren effekten. was ich damit sagen will: ich spiele lieber diesen lowbudget titel flaout als das eyecandy game von crapmasters. die entwickler legen einfach zu viel wert auf das unwesentliche, vernachlässigen gameplay und spielbarkeit im allgemeinen. dass das jetzt mit gta 4 so in die hose geht find ich schon ziemlich erschreckend. im grunde hat der user es aber in der hand. kauft den mist einfach nicht. ich hab mich auch gefreut auf gta, aber werde es nun nicht kaufen.


----------



## McTrevor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pukl am 05.12.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich hab mal in einem Email an diesen Rockstar GTA Support für Deutschland geschrieben!
> Mal ein wenig Dampf ablassen!
> Auch wenn ich weiß, dass diese Mail und mein Problem denen von Rockstar wahrscheinlich am Arm vorbeigeht...
> 
> ...



Nicht jammern sondern das Spiel in den Laden zurückbringen! Nichts anderes zeigt Wirkung, wie die Vergangenheit lehrt.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Vohaul42 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				game*.de schrieb:
			
		

> Verärgerte Käufer von Grand Theft Auto 4  können auf Wunsch ihr Spiel auf mehrere Arten wieder umtauschen. Während vereinzelt Media Märkte Rückrufaktionen angekündigt haben, können Käufer der Steam-Version über den Valve-Kundendienst ihr Geld zurück fordern.
> 
> Für eine Steam-Rückerstattung sollten Sie eine Service-Anfrage über das von Valve zur Verfügung gestellte Online-Formular  einsenden. Wichtig ist hierbei das Beilegen eines Kaufbelegs.



Das meldet die Gamestar seit heute morgen. Also, holt Euch Euer Geld zurück!! Ihr könnt es ja wieder ausgeben, wenn die Probleme behoben sind!


----------



## pukl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McTrevor am 05.12.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ein sehr verärgerter und enttäuschter, aber noch geduldiger GTA- Fan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Muss es zurückschicken...bei Amazon gekauft. Ich hoffe die nehmen es zurück!*


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

ich kann eine 50% rücklaufquote vermelden, das wär neuer rekord wenn Götterdämmerung nicht 100% hätte..

beides absolute extreme, normal ist die rücklaufquote vielleicht 0-1 spiele..

und es gibt immer noch leute die gegen mein anraten GTA4 kaufen wollen..


----------



## pukl (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> und es gibt immer noch leute die gegen mein anraten GTA4 kaufen wollen..



Ok dann kommt mal Hilfe von mir: 

*Lasst die Finger von dem Spiel, bis ein umfangreiches Workaround von Rockstar kommt - GTA 4 ist momentan nur rausgeschmissenes Geld!



Spoiler



Da ist es sinnvoller, wenn ihr die knapp 50€ mir gebt und dafür nix bekommt   !


*


----------



## McTrevor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pukl am 05.12.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> McTrevor am 05.12.2008 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann gekauft? Innerhalb von 14 Tagen per Fernabsatzgesetz ohne Angabe von Gründen rückabwickelbar. Bei Warenwert von über 40 Euro muss der Versender auch die Kosten für die Rücksendung erstatten.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## greschor (5. Dezember 2008)

hab vieleicht nee hilfe für die die es zwa zum laufen bekommen haben aber nee sehr schlechte fps rate haben ich hab vista service pack 2 beta drauf gemacht und hab jetzt 5 fps mehr im schnitt 

hier den link
http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/betriebssysteme/windows/2008/dezember/vista_service_pack_2_beta_jedermann/


----------



## Vohaul42 (5. Dezember 2008)

greschor am 05.12.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hab vieleicht nee hilfe für die die es zwa zum laufen bekommen haben aber nee sehr schlechte fps rate haben ich hab vista service pack 2 beta drauf gemacht und hab jetzt 5 fps mehr im schnitt
> 
> hier den link
> http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/betriebssysteme/windows/2008/dezember/vista_service_pack_2_beta_jedermann/



Das mag ja sein, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass nicht jeder eine Beta Version des SP2 bei sich installieren möchte.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Vohaul42 am 05.12.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> greschor am 05.12.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätte was, beta software installieren um alpha versionen zum laufen zu bekommen


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 05.12.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Vohaul42 am 05.12.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sag mal huskyboy,stimmt es das mitlerweile eine rückrufaktion für das teil im gange is???


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

nö

ein paar mediamärkte wollen das wohl machen, Take 2 sieht das laut vertrieb so wörtlich

"Wir sehen keine notwenigkeit eine Rückrufaktion für GTA 4 zu starten, die Probleme sind lediglich einzelfälle, betroffene User sollen sich bitte an unseren Support wenden"


----------



## Shubbidu (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vidder am 03.12.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso floss das mit den üblen Bugs und dem Kopierschutz nicht in den Test und die prozentuale Bewertung ein?


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - insbesondere, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse der aktuellen Gamestar-Umfrage anschaut:
http://www.gamestar.de/_misc/polls/poll.cfm?pk=8980
Von über 6500 Leuten, die das Spiel käuflich erworben haben, also Original, *können ca. 68% (also gut zwei Drittel) das Spiel nicht spielen*, weil sich das Spiel erst gar nicht vernünftig starten läßt und aus verschiedensten Gründen abstürzt. Weitere ca. 26% können spielen, müssen aber häufige Abstürze oder sehr niedrige Performance erdulden, und *lediglich 5-6% können ohne Probleme spielen!!!*

Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt einen riesen *Skandal*, auf den für mein Empfinden Medien wie PCGames und Gamestar nicht ausreichend mit negativer Berichterstattung reagieren. Hier muß durch ein Mehr an schlechter Publicity Druck auf den Hersteller ausgeübt werden.

Zum Kopierschutz:
*GUT *finde ich DEN Teil des Kopierschutzes, der, wenn er einen Crack erkennt, gewisse Spielinhalte verändert, sodass ein "normales" Spielen erschwert oder gar unmöglich wird, also z.B. die wackelnde Kamera, willkürliches Beschleunigen des Fahrzeugs, miese Grafik oder so Dinge (bei Panzers früher haben z.B. keine Erste Hilfe Fahrzeuge funktioniert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
*ABSOLUT UNTRAGBAR* ist die Gängelung ehrlicher Käufer mit diesem ganzen Schmonz drumherum, also diese und jene Software zusätzlich installieren, mehrere online Accounts einrichten usw. Und im Falle von GTA IV kommt noch dazu, dass man das alles über sich ergehen lässt und dann läuft's trotzdem nicht!!! Mal ehrlich: warum sollte man dann noch Geld ausgeben? *Dieses Spiel macht einem soviel Ärger, da wird man förmlich zum Raubkopieren gezwungen.*


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

mich wundert eh das es auf PCGames, PCAction und Gamestar noch keinen entsprechenden artikel gibt

wie lange will man diesmal warten? bis Rockstar irgendwann einen Patch nachliefert?

normal hätte man schon als diese probleme sich hervortaten direkt ne warnung vor dem kauf auf die startseiten packen müssen, aber bei Triple A titeln sind die medien wohl vorsichtig und wollen es sich nicht mit dem Publisher verscherzen (und damit meine ich alle medien, auch gamestar), der das ja immer noch als einzelfälle abtut.. klar 80% der User sind ja einzelfälle, nen ganzer haufen einzelfälle halt..


----------



## Blackout (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shubbidu am 05.12.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Kopierschutz:
> *GUT *finde ich DEN Teil des Kopierschutzes, der, wenn er einen Crack erkennt, gewisse Spielinhalte verändert, sodass ein "normales" Spielen erschwert oder gar unmöglich wird, also z.B. die wackelnde Kamera, willkürliches Beschleunigen des Fahrzeugs, miese Grafik oder so Dinge (bei Panzers früher haben z.B. keine Erste Hilfe Fahrzeuge funktioniert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).



Vor allem da es inzwischen einen funktionierenden Crack gibt, der das alles aushebelt....
Hat nur 2 Tage gedauert.
Das wird auch der Grund sein warum der Hotfix auch sich warten lassen wird, da Rockstar es sich bestimmt nicht nehmen lässt und mit dem Hotfix zusammen auch den Kopierschutz verändert damit die Cracks wieder nicht funktionieren.

Im Endeffekt lässt sich aber sagen, Rockstar = EpicFail!

Die erste Woche ist die wichtigste, in dieser Zeit sollte der Kopierschutz nicht geknackt werden damit die Verkäufe besser laufen.
Die ersten Cracks (haben wohl alle das gehabt was Shubbidu oben beschreibt) waren noch am selben Tag verfügbar, der erste 100% funktionierende ist irgendwann letzte Nacht released worden.

Damit war dieser ganze Rockstar Social Club und Windows Live und Securom Mist wieder einmal für die Katz und es werden nur die ehrlichen Käufer gegängelt während die Raubkopierer sich ins Fäustchen lachen können.


----------



## Shubbidu (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Blackout am 05.12.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vor allem da es inzwischen einen funktionierenden Crack gibt, der das alles aushebelt....
> Hat nur 2 Tage gedauert.
> ...der erste 100% funktionierende ist irgendwann letzte Nacht released worden.


Soweit ich weiß kann man das zur Zeit noch nicht 100% bestätigen... es gab wohl schon mehrere Cracks, die allesamt versprochen haben, dass es jetzt ganz sicher tun würde, und dem war dann aber wohl doch nicht so. Rockstar hat da wohl ne Menge solcher Mechanismen eingebaut und in der Kürze der Zeit ist es eigentlich fast unmöglich, dass jemand den Content schon so weit und ausführlich Probe gespielt hat, um mit Sicherheit sagen zu können, dass alles entfernt wurde.
Vielleicht sind meine Info's da aber auch falsch. Muss zugeben, ich kenn mich mit Raubkopieren nicht aus und weiß nicht, wo man da schauen muss, um auf dem Laufenden zu sein.
Ich weiß nur, daß ich den Scheiß erst kaufe, wenn's Entwarnung gibt, was die ganzen technischen Probleme angeht... und selbst dann, nach dem Kauf, werd ich nach 'nem Crack Ausschau halten um nach Möglichkeit diesen ganzen Rotz mit Accounts und DVD im Laufwerk zu umgehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Blackout am 05.12.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit war dieser ganze Rockstar Social Club und Windows Live und Securom Mist wieder einmal für die Katz und es werden nur die ehrlichen Käufer gegängelt während die Raubkopierer sich ins Fäustchen lachen können.



Die Bosse solcher Firmen sehen halt nur noch die Dollarzeichen und das scheint das Denken auszuhebeln.
Was jetzt bei GTA 4 stattfindet, dass machen viele Leute 1, maximal 2 mal mit und sie werden dann überlegen, ob sie sich das Spiel beim nächsten Mal nicht gleich runterladen. So macht sich die Branche alles selbst kaputt und die Zielgruppe der ehrlichen Käufer wird immer kleiner.


----------



## Shubbidu (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 05.12.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ist die Branche halt völlig außer Stande, sich mal an die eigene Nase zu fassen und sich die eigenen Fehler einzugestehen. Ist halt viel einfacher, immer alles auf die bösen Raubkopierer zu schieben... die zweifelsfrei vieles dazu beitragen, aber eben bei weitem nicht die Alleinschuld an schlechten oder ausbleibenden Umsätzen tragen, auch wenn die Industrie das natürlich immer sehr gern und bewußt so darstellt, aber da macht man es sich zu einfach. Da spielen eben auch viele andere Faktoren mit rein wie z.B. zunehmende Arbeitslosigkeit/ Armut (kein Geld = kein Spielekauf), mangelnde Qualität bzw. technische Mängel (siehe Gothic 3 oder GTA 4), Kopierschutz-Gängelung ehrlicher Käufer, oder Fehlplanung (wen wundert's z.B., dass sich ein Crysis schlecht verkauft, wenn's auf Grund der astronomischen Hardwareanforderungen nur bei 10% der Spieler vernünftig lief, und außerdem neben toller Grafik spielerisch nicht allzuviel zu bieten hatte?)... oder die Kombination aus wenig Geld, mangelnde Qualität und Fehlplanung, siehe die jährlichen Sportspiele-"Patches", die EA zum Vollpreis verkauft: welcher Mensch mit halbwegs gesundem Menschenverstand soll denn dafür jedes Jahr 45 Mücken ausgeben?


----------



## STF (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shubbidu am 05.12.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. 
Es ist traurig, dass sie die Augen vor Realität verschließen.
Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt und ob sich das Verhalten ändert...


----------



## stawacz79 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

die pcgh stellt eine weitere hilfe wegen den texturproblemen bereit

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669540/News/GTA_4_PC_Probleme_mit_fehlenden_Texturen_loesen/


----------



## Raptor (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Blackout am 05.12.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit war dieser ganze Rockstar Social Club und Windows Live und Securom Mist wieder einmal für die Katz und es werden nur die ehrlichen Käufer gegängelt während die Raubkopierer sich ins Fäustchen lachen können.


Was für mich keine Überraschung ist. Das ganze System basiert auf der aktuellen SecuROM Version die schon bei diversen EA Titeln geknackt wurde. Weil vermutlich lediglich Anpassungen gemacht wurden ist das knacken an sich auch nicht mehr so schwer denn das Grundgerüst ist ja schon geknackt. Das Publisher überhaupt noch glauben das solche System auch nur eine Woche ihr Spiel schützen können ist töricht und eigentlich schon dumm. Aber anscheinend machen sich diverse Herren in der Geschäftsführung keine Gedanken oder wollen auf ihre technischen Mitarbeiter nicht hören. Ich glaube das gewiß der eine oder andere Entwickler intern gewarnt haben wird, dass SecuROM als Kopierschutz nicht taugt.


----------



## MrSumner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Seit GTA IV für die Konsolen veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich, aufgrund der exzellenten Erfahrungen mit den Vorgängern auf die Fortsetzung gewartet. Heute bin ich nun endlich in den Laden, und habe mir das Spiel geholt. Mir war zwar durchaus bewusst, dass nun auch hier eine Produktaktivierung im Internet notwendig sein würde, aber wie ich mit diesem Spiel durch die PC-Spieleindustrie gegängelt wurde, ist einfach nicht mehr tragbar, und eine ausgemachte Unverschämtheit. Die Probleme sind bereits hinreichend erläutert, und als ich während der langen Installation gelesen hatte, dass ohne Registrierung bei Windows Live keine Spielstände speicherbar sind, schrillten bei mir alle Alarmglocken. Ich habe während der verbleibenden Minuten der Installation nun nahezu gehofft, das selbe Problem zu bekommen, da ich es nicht einsehe, gezwungenermaßen persönliche Details von mir freizugeben, nur damit ich die Selbstverständlichkeit eines Spiels erleben darf. Obwohl das Spiel neben diverser hier aufgeführten Fehler ansonsten funktionierte, so war das Fehlen der Speicherfunktion so gravierend für mich, dass ich mich informiert habe, inwieweit ich ein Recht auf Reklamation besitze, habe entsprechende Passagen aus dem Handbuch bzw. Readme markiert, und bin kurzerhand zurück zum Einzelhändler, wo ich nach einem etwas planlosen Klären der Zuständigkeit schlussendlich durch den Geschäftsführer mein Geld zurückerstattet bekommen habe. 
Die Entwicklung zu einem immer "besseren" Kopierschutz hat in der Vergangenheit bereits vermehrt zu Aufregung innnerhalb der Fangemeinde geführt. Und obwohl ich das meiste, inklusive der Produktaktivierung mit gemacht habe, so ist für mich, mit einer solchen Gängelung, Schluss mit lustig! Als ehrlicher Kunde erwarte ich eine gewisse Qualität, aber wenn ich derartig dafür gestraft werde, sehe ich es nicht ein, warum ich dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben sollte. Vielleicht findet das Game doch noch auf meine Festplatte, aber erst, wenn dieser Unsinn ein Ende hat.


----------



## Fretschia (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Schaut mal bei gamestar die haben nen Technikcheck gemacht und zeigen mit welcher Graka und welchem prozessor usw. das spiel gut und schlecht läuft.


----------



## Eccomania (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hab das Spiel gekauft und hab es ziemlich schnell bereuht.

Rechner 2x3000mhz
3 gb ram
x1950 pro (512 mb)

Diverse Updates haben nun zur Ursache, dass mein Rechner beim Runterfahren blau anläuft.
Diverses Zeugs musste nicht nur Installiert werden, sondern man muss auch noch im Web 
wie ein Eierkopf herumsurfen - freischalten, klicken etc.
Auf meinem TFT-Fernseher (Samsung, HD-Ready) läuft es gar nicht. Egal in welcher
Auflösung und oder Bildwiederholungsrate.
Licht- und Rendertechnik funktionieren nicht optimal (Pixelig etc.)
Automatische Einstellung funktioniert nicht.
Controller (ausser xbos306er) funktionieren nicht.
Diverse Grafikfehler im Spiel (flackernde Schatten bzw. überhauptkeine).
Windows for Games hat sich nicht Problemlos installiert. Ein angebotener Hotfix funktioniert nicht. Somit war auch kein Multiplaying möglich.
Grafik allgemein war ruckelig, pixelig und nicht besonders schön anzusehen - egal in welcher Auflösung. Einstellungen konnten maximal "Medium" erreicht werden.
Spielstände nur im Internet abspeicher- und abrufbar.
... usw usw

Hab das Spiel heute wieder zurückgebracht und das Geld zurückerstattet bekommen. Auch habe ich mich mit einem Kumpel unterhalten, der das Spiel nun auch hat. Der hat ne Nvidia-Graka und auch einige Probs. Allerdings beziehen die sich bei ihm auf fehlende Texturen, Wände und Abbrüche, Fehlermeldungen. Auch bei ihm läuft es ruckelig.


----------



## lowrider88 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eccomania am 06.12.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Spiel gekauft und hab es ziemlich schnell bereuht.
> 
> Rechner 2x3000mhz
> 3 gb ram
> ...




meint ihr es kommt ein patch ?


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fretschia am 05.12.2008 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal bei gamestar die haben nen Technikcheck gemacht und zeigen mit welcher Graka und welchem prozessor usw. das spiel gut und schlecht läuft.



Also diesen Technikcheck-Kasten hatte sie, meiner Meinung nach (!), auch schon bei ihrem Test im Heft. Und da wurde ja noch eine andere Version von GTA IV  verwendet.
http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/1987656/800x600_prop.jpg

Ich kann mich aber auch irren. 
Jedenfalls schreiben viele, bei den Technikcheck-Kommentaren, dass ihre Systeme gegenüber den Vergleichssystemen anders/schlechter performen:
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=339030


----------



## N7ghty (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lowrider88 am 06.12.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr es kommt ein patch ?



Wenn kein Patch kommt, ham wir wohl ein paar Amokläufer mehr 

Ne, Spass beiseite, wenn Rockstar seinen Ruf wahren will, muss ein Patch raus, und ich nehme an dass sie das wollen.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N7ghty am 06.12.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lowrider88 am 06.12.2008 01:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der is dann sicher 3gb groß


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

rockstar hatt sich geäußert

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html

vieleicht könnte das mal jemand übersetzen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> rockstar hatt sich geäußert
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/936/936304p1.html
> 
> vieleicht könnte das mal jemand übersetzen



Am Mittwoch soll doch der neue ATI/AMD Treiber kommen? Gibt es davon eigentlich eine Beta-Version die man testen kann?


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das müsste der hier sein oder?

http://www.tweakpc.de/news/15189/catalyst-8-12-rc3-download-inoffizieller-treiber/


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Dir. Da werd ich den jetzt mal testen und schauen, ob sich etwas ändert.


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.12.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 06.12.2008 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kein problem


----------



## Medeiros (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Dieses Spiel ist eine absolute Frechheit!
Hab's mir heute über Steam geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es ist zum kotzen! Die Grafik ist schlecht und lässt sich nicht ändern bzw. Grafikeinstellungen lassen sich nicht speichern.
Die Performance ist grottig. Der SocialScheiß funktioniert eh nicht und es dauert 'ne Ewigkeit, bis man das Spiel mal zum laufen bringt!
Und das beste ist: Ich kann diesen Müll nichtmal umtauschen!


----------



## ultio (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Medeiros am 06.12.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Spiel ist eine absolute Frechheit!
> Hab's mir heute über Steam geholt und was soll ich sagen: Es ist zum kotzen! Die Grafik ist schlecht und lässt sich nicht ändern bzw. Grafikeinstellungen lassen sich nicht speichern.
> Die Performance ist grottig. Der SocialScheiß funktioniert eh nicht und es dauert 'ne Ewigkeit, bis man das Spiel mal zum laufen bringt!
> Und das beste ist: Ich kann diesen Müll nichtmal umtauschen!


Also ich hab alle GTAs aufm PC gespielt und ich finde GTA IV am besten, es tut mir wirklich leid, dass es bei so vielen so schlecht läuft, aber mit mittleren Einstellungen gehts eigentlich sehr gut und sieht gut aus (Welten besser als die Konsolen, nur die Texturen sind auf Mittel etwas schlechter). Der Multiplayer macht auch extrem viel Spass, warum auch immer, haben meine Freunde alle keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. Vlt. erstmal alles updaten vor dem Spielen?!


----------



## oguz (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

da gibt's nur eines - boykott!


----------



## joop (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo,

also ich verstehe diese ganze unnötige Aufregung zu diesem Spiel nicht. Mal ehrlich, wer ist Schuld, dass Rockstar solche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einführen muss, wir!!! Wenn nicht nach wie vor 70 - 80 Prozent aller Spiele illegal gedownloadet oder auf irgeneinen Hinterhof gekauft würden, dann hätten wir auch nicht solche Probleme mit Kopierschutz, Registrierung usw... Ich hab einen High End PC mit einer NVIDIA 8800 GTX Ultra Grafikkarte, ich habe zwar ca 30 Minuten für die komplette Installation benötigt, jedoch hat es sofort, ohne irgendeinen Fehler gestartet. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Hänger, Bug oder Absturz!!!
Auch das Intro kann man jederzeit mit Enter abbrechen egal ob am Anfang oder mitten im Spiel.

Ich sags euch ehrlich mir geht diese unproffessionelle Panikmache auf den Sack!! Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit etliche Highlight Games, welche nicht bis gar nicht gut funktionierten. Ist hier ein grosser Wind gemacht worden, nein!! 

Macht mir einen Gefallen, schreibt vor mir aus wenn es einen Patch gibt, aber spart euch diese vorweihnachtliche Depriphase und lasst uns GTA geniessen, sowie wir die letzten 4 Teile genossen haben.

Danke
Lg


----------



## maecky024 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

unproffessionelle Panikmache ?

1. unprofessionell schreibt man mit einem "f"
2. was wäre ne professionelle Panikmache ?

Schön für dich wenn du keine Probleme hast,
aber scheinbar gibts nen Haufen Kunden die viel
Geld ausgegeben haben und jetzt Frust haben.

Warum sollten sie sich ihrem Ärger nicht Luft 
machen dürfen ?

Geh du dein Spiele spielen und lass doch
solche "unprofessionellen" Äusserungen !




			
				joop am 07.12.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verstehe diese ganze unnötige Aufregung zu diesem Spiel nicht. Mal ehrlich, wer ist Schuld, dass Rockstar solche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einführen muss, wir!!! Wenn nicht nach wie vor 70 - 80 Prozent aller Spiele illegal gedownloadet oder auf irgeneinen Hinterhof gekauft würden, dann hätten wir auch nicht solche Probleme mit Kopierschutz, Registrierung usw... Ich hab einen High End PC mit einer NVIDIA 8800 GTX Ultra Grafikkarte, ich habe zwar ca 30 Minuten für die komplette Installation benötigt, jedoch hat es sofort, ohne irgendeinen Fehler gestartet. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Hänger, Bug oder Absturz!!!
> Auch das Intro kann man jederzeit mit Enter abbrechen egal ob am Anfang oder mitten im Spiel.
> ...


----------



## stawacz79 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joop am 07.12.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verstehe diese ganze unnötige Aufregung zu diesem Spiel nicht. Mal ehrlich, wer ist Schuld, dass Rockstar solche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einführen muss, wir!!! Wenn nicht nach wie vor 70 - 80 Prozent aller Spiele illegal gedownloadet oder auf irgeneinen Hinterhof gekauft würden, dann hätten wir auch nicht solche Probleme mit Kopierschutz, Registrierung usw... Ich hab einen High End PC mit einer NVIDIA 8800 GTX Ultra Grafikkarte, ich habe zwar ca 30 Minuten für die komplette Installation benötigt, jedoch hat es sofort, ohne irgendeinen Fehler gestartet. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Hänger, Bug oder Absturz!!!
> Auch das Intro kann man jederzeit mit Enter abbrechen egal ob am Anfang oder mitten im Spiel.
> ...




mag sein das es bei dir läuft,trotzdem können können 60% das scheiß teil nichmal starten,mich inbegriffen
also wenn man keine ahnung einfach mal ....... halten


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

es ist uebrigens wohl definitiv der kopierschutz schuld.. 

jedenfalls an der schlechten performance, auf ATI karten laeuft es deswegen aber scheinbar immer noch nicht wirklich..

eine "raubkopie" laeuft definitiv besser und stabilier, ein armutszeugniss fuer den entwickler..


----------



## pukl (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joop am 07.12.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verstehe diese ganze unnötige Aufregung zu diesem Spiel nicht. Mal ehrlich, wer ist Schuld, dass Rockstar solche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einführen muss, wir!!! Wenn nicht nach wie vor 70 - 80 Prozent aller Spiele illegal gedownloadet oder auf irgeneinen Hinterhof gekauft würden, dann hätten wir auch nicht solche Probleme mit Kopierschutz, Registrierung usw... Ich hab einen High End PC mit einer NVIDIA 8800 GTX Ultra Grafikkarte, ich habe zwar ca 30 Minuten für die komplette Installation benötigt, jedoch hat es sofort, ohne irgendeinen Fehler gestartet. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Hänger, Bug oder Absturz!!!
> Auch das Intro kann man jederzeit mit Enter abbrechen egal ob am Anfang oder mitten im Spiel.
> ...



Kopierschutz ist schön und gut und ich verstehe auch, dass die Spieleentwickler versuchen sich gegen Piraterie abzusichern! Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Windows Games Live und Rockstar Social Club! Raubkopiererei ist meines Erachtens Diebstahl von geistigem Eigentum zur kommerziellen Nutzung und Schädigung des Urhebers und gehört hart bestraft!

Was mich und die meisten anderen User hier im Forum nervt, ist die Schlamperei, die bei der Entwicklung der PC- Version von GTA 4 an den Tag gelegt wurde! Das Spiel läuft auf fas keinen ATI Grafiksystemen!!! Das heißt, dass 55-60% der Spieler GTA4 nicht einmal starten können! 

Dass hier Aufregung über das Spiel und die verfrühte Veröffentlichung aufkommen ist nicht nur selbstverständlich, sondern auch gerechtfertigt!

Schön für dich, dass das Spiel bei dir läuft, allerdings steht es jedem, der Probleme mit GTA 4 hat (also der Großteil der Käufer!!!) zu sich darüber zu äußern und auch zu ärgern!
Rockstar tischt uns ein teures PC- Spiel auf, im Wissen, dass es ein Verkaufsschlager werden wird und gibt eine unfertige Alpha- Version des Spieles zum Kauf frei, nur um am Weihnachtsgeschäft teilhaben zu können - als hätten nicht ohnehin die meisten GTA- Spieler vorgehabt dieses Spiel zu kaufen!

Überleg bitte, was du schreibst joop! Wenn ich etwas für 50€ kaufe, will ich, dass es funktioniert und nicht erst auf einen Patch warten, damit das Spiel überhaupt zum Laufen gebracht werden kann!!!
Wenn meine Firma so arbeiten würde, wie Rockstar bei GTA 4, hätte sie keine Kunden mehr!


----------



## CaptainBenjaminSisko (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

hi

ich habe eh nicht den PC um das game zu zocken und selbst wenn dann würde ich es mir eher 
für meine Xbox360 holen, denn da hat man keine probs mit.

Und alle die Probleme haben haben mein tiefes beileidt und ich hoffe das es bald läuft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				joop am 07.12.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verstehe diese ganze unnötige Aufregung zu diesem Spiel nicht. Mal ehrlich, wer ist Schuld, dass Rockstar solche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einführen muss, wir!!! Wenn nicht nach wie vor 70 - 80 Prozent aller Spiele illegal gedownloadet oder auf irgeneinen Hinterhof gekauft würden, dann hätten wir auch nicht solche Probleme mit Kopierschutz, Registrierung usw... Ich hab einen High End PC mit einer NVIDIA 8800 GTX Ultra Grafikkarte, ich habe zwar ca 30 Minuten für die komplette Installation benötigt, jedoch hat es sofort, ohne irgendeinen Fehler gestartet. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Hänger, Bug oder Absturz!!!
> Auch das Intro kann man jederzeit mit Enter abbrechen egal ob am Anfang oder mitten im Spiel.
> ...



Jawohl, genießen wir alles. Ich kann schon nachts kaum schlafen, weil ich mich auf den nächsten Morgen freue, wenn ich wieder das Spiel starten darf und mit "GTA 4 funktioniert nicht mehr" auf den Desktop geworfen werde. Da ist so herrliche Vorweihnachtsstimmung garantiert.


----------



## BlackSaturn (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich kann es zwar spielen, doch habe ich das problem das ich in den grafikeinstellungen die texturquali nur auf mittel stellen kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BlackSaturn am 07.12.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann es zwar spielen, doch habe ich das problem das ich in den grafikeinstellungen die texturquali nur auf mittel stellen kann.



weiter kommt fast keiner..

erinnert sich wer an Wing COmmander oder NFS1? Das lief zuerst nirgendwo auf hoechster aufloesung mit allen Details

allerdings waren die spiele Bugfrei 

und von wegen Patch, Microsoft braucht fuer die Games for Windows Pruefung im normalfall 1-3 tage, wie lange weiss Rockstar von den fehlern? MINDESTENS seit der Goldmaster, und das duerfte gut nen monat her sein..


----------



## Fretschia (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich das Spiel zu media markt zurück bringen muss ich da bei der deeinstallation noch irgendwas beachten, weil das Spiel ist ja mit Online aktivierung.....gibt da ja sowas wie Lizenz wiederrufen aber wenn ich da drauf klicke passiert nichts?

Achja wenn jemand weis was man machen muss, wenn man das spiel startet und es kommt "Setup.exe musste beendet werde", dann muss ich das Spiel nicht zurück geben....


----------



## pukl (8. Dezember 2008)

*LÖSUNG FÜR DAS PROBLEM, DASS DAS SPIEL NICHT GESTARTET WERDEN KANN*

Achtung:

Folgende Lösung *bringt das Spiel bei ATI- Grafikkarten- Besitzern und Multicore CPU- Nützern * (ab dual core!) zum Laufen!!!
Bitte erwartet euch aber keine Wunder, denn die Performance ist auf bisher jedem getesteten ATI- System *GROTTENSCHLECHT* - d.h.: Der Patch wird durch diese Lösung nicht ersetzt!

1. Installiert CPU Control 2.1 - Installiert und öffnet es!

2. Wählt CPU 1 aus (bei Quad Cores bitte vorher unter "Options" das Häkchen bei "Quad Core" setzen!)

3. Startet das Spiel und meldet euch nicht bei Social Club an!

4. Das Spiel sollte nun nicht mehr nach den Right Screens crashen! Wartet, bis Ihr im Hauptmenü seid und geht dann mit Alt-Tab zu CPU Control um dort manuell auszuwählen und es zu schließen (wichtig, damit ihr wenigstens ein wenig Performance habt!)

5. Meldet euch bei Windows Live an!

Wie gesagt: Nur ein Patch wird die bekannten ATI- Performance Probleme lösen, aber das Spiel sollte so wenigstens nicht abstürzen!
Die Performance ist mit dieser Lösung einfach nur mies, aber man bringt GTA 4 immerhin zum Laufen! Wenn Ihr keine Diashow haben wollt: Auflösung runter, Details auf Mittel stellen und Sichtweite auf 25-30, Distanzdetails auch auf 50%, dann solltet ihr zumindest einigermaßen ruckelfrei spielen können, wobei ich euch rate dann lieber GTA3 oder San Andreas zu spielen, denn GTA4 ist mit niedrigen Einstellungen grafisch wesentlich schlechter als sein Vorgänger und man würde sich sonst einfach nur ärgern!

Weil das Spiel nur mit CPU Controll funktioniert würde ich auch sagen, dass GTA4 vielleicht ein kleines Problem mit Muli Core CPUs hat (wahrscheinlich nur mit denen von AMD, weil ja auch schon ATI nicht wirklich unterstützt wird)!

Sollte die Lösung irgendetwas Böses mit euren Computern anrichten - ich kann nix dafür  

*Edit 9.12.08:*

PERFORMANCE STEIGERN:

-Installiert Net.framework 3.5 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...47-4cc8-bd3e-98a615c3aedb/dotNetFx35setup.exe

und Net.framework 3.5 SP1 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...52-4600-A198-53214C69B51F/dotnetfx35setup.exe ! 

Danach Rechner neu starten!

-Installiert bei ATI- Karten die neue Catalyst Beta 8.12! 
http://download151.mediafire.com/7y...ta32-64_8-561rc3-081201a-072643E_CAT-8-12.exe

Danach Rechner neu starten!

-Erstellt eine Verküpfung mit der Datei LaunchGTAIV.exe (findet ihrm im GTA 4 Ordner!) auf eurem Desktop und fügt unter Eigenschaften folgende Parameter in die Zeile "Ziel" ein:  
*-norestrictions -nomemrestrict -novblank* 
 Das sollte dann ca so aussehen: "C:\\Program Files\\Rockstar Games\\Grand Theft Auto IV\\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -norestrictions -nomemrestrict -novblank

-Nicht vergessen: Vor dem Start CPU Control Starten und "CPU 1" auswählen!

-GTA4 starten in dem ihr die vorhin erstellte Verknüpfung dazu verwendet!
Nicht in Social Club einloggen!

-im Hauptmenü von GTA 4 mit Alt und Tab wieder zu Cpu control wechseln, "Manuell" auswählen und CPU Control schließen! Danach mit Alt und Tab wieder zurück ins Spiel!

-Für ATI- User ab Radeon HD3850: Stellt bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen das absolute Maximum unter jedem Punkt mit Ausnahme von Sichtweite ein, die stellt ihr auf 1!!! (nicht wundern: Durch das Hinzufügen der Parameter haben wir diese Einstellung deaktiviert und die maximale Sichtweite freigeschalten - nur diesmal beeinträchtigt das die Performance kaum! Die bestmögliche Auflösung müsst Ihr ausprobieren - startet allerdings bei den Versuchen mit der höchsten Einstellung (Ihr werdet euch wundern, wie hoch ihr gehen könnt)!!!
Wie Performance- Probleme bei den Nvidia Karten vermieden werden können, kann ich leider nicht sagen!

Bei mir hats geholfen und ich konnte GTA4 ein wenig anspielen!
Der Patch ist aber nach wie vor unabdinglich - also trotzdem wieder keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen, denn Garantie, dass diese Lösung funktioniert gibts wie immer keine!


----------



## XgAmEr (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Boahh und dieser Kopierschutz!

Sowieso wurde der Kopierschutz ein Tag nach dem Release geknackt und alle konnten es sich gratis saugen!
Jetzt muss ich mich hier mit dem ORIGINAL ausseinandersetzen und die illegalen Cracker können es sogar besser Spielen!

Ich hoffe jeder auf der Welt downloadet es um Rockstar zu zeigen das dass so nicht weiter geht!


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2008)

Als kleine Bitte an Leute, die ihr Game zurückbringen wollen:
Die Verpackung sollte noch in einwandfreiem Zustand sein und die DVDs sollten nicht zerkratzt oder mit Fingerabdrücken übersät sein.

Hatte heut den ersten (!) Kunden, der das Game zurückbrachte und ich willigte ohne weiter Diskussion ein. Er nahm sich ein anderes Game, obwohl wir ihm auch das Geld anboten.

In der Weihnachtszeit hat man wenig Zeit um alles zu kontrollieren.
Später schaute ich das Game näher an:
Karton-Umschlag fehlte, DVD 2 zerkratzt...
Sowas nimmt ein Publisher nicht zurück und gilt als verkauft, da nicht in einwandfreiem Zustand zurückgenommen.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Dezember 2008)

wir haben für sowas nen lehrling, der hat da zeit für zu haben, muss der sich beim kaffekochen beeilen, und ab mittwoch gibts bis 23.12 nen praktikanten zusätzlich, sehr praktisch


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2008)

Huskyboy am 09.12.2008 01:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben für sowas nen lehrling, der hat da zeit für zu haben, muss der sich beim kaffekochen beeilen, und ab mittwoch gibts bis 23.12 nen praktikanten zusätzlich, sehr praktisch


Wir haben auch Aushilfen. Aber zZ liegt das auch mit 5- 9 (am Wochenende) Leuten nicht drin.
Da muss man auch mal auf die Ehrlichkeit der Käufer hoffen.
Wir schauen Die Ware (CD, DVD) rudimentär an und suchen so schnell wie möglich ne gemeinsame Lösung. 
Es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen.... wie bei jeder Beziehung


----------



## Kamano (9. Dezember 2008)

Pahahahaha! Meinerseits bleibt das Spiel definitiv im Laden stehen! So einen Schwachsinn von Kopierschutzmechanismen und unfertigem Produkt brauche ich nicht (vor allem nicht für rund 50 EUR Kosten!!!), gibt ja genug gute Games die funktionieren. Nein danke. 
Schade um die offensichtlich guten Games, die durch schlechtes Marketing "sterben", habe z.B. Mass Effect auch von meiner Wunschliste gestrichen. Pech, Leute...


----------



## PSoPS (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo PC Games!

Konsequenterweise müsstet Ihr Eure 92%-Wertung nun entsprechend reduzieren, da der Spielspaß unter dem ganzen Chaos sicher merklich leidet und Ihr auch bei anderen Spielen so vorgegangen seid.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wo der Zug "PC-Spiele" hinfährt. Ohne Internetzugang kann ich viele Spiele nicht mehr installieren/spielen und ein dann schlecht funktionierender, das Spielen verhindernder Kopierschutz ist für mich ein absoluter Kaufhinterungsgrund! Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen kann, was die Firmen mit meinen Daten machen...


----------



## Eccomania (12. Dezember 2008)

Rockstar Games (take2) und Games for Windows Live - Spiele sind für mich sicher ein zwei Jahre gestorben. Microsoft kauft sich ordentlich bei Take2 ein, Rockstar verspricht allen was es nicht halten kann... 

... das der Käufer, der Laikei der Wirtschaftsindustrie finanziell gebeutelt werden soll, also wir, ist uns bekannt, zu selten bewusst. GTA 4 für den PC hat nun wirkllich nichts mehr zu tun mit Marketing, Service und Qualitätsprodukt. Vielmehr wird hier auf ganz dreiste Weise der Kunde für Dumm verkauft und abgezockt. 

Auch die Schuldzuweisungen von manchen GTA-Fans, die GTA 4 versuchen aufgrund von eigenem schlechten Gewissen in Schutz zu nehmen, in dem sie behaupten, wir seien am Kopierschutz schuld, sei gesagt:
Nein, nicht jeder auf der Welt ist eine Kopiersau. Ich stehe auf Originale, wegen Service und Leistungen. Aber warum gibt es soviele Kopierer? Weil die Spiele zu teuer sind und zu viel Dreck auf den Markt geschwemmt wird. Und nein, nicht jedes Spiel kostet in der Entwicklung Millionen und steht trotzdem im Regal für 50 Euro. Wenn jedoch ein Knüller angekündigt wird und man sich selbst darauf nicht verlassen kann... 

... wo soll das Enden?


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Dezember 2008)

es ist nicht die schuld von Games for Windows...


----------

